# Journal of one of Britains oldest & Most Prolific Bodybuilders



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

*MYB's 12 Shows, lets see how it goes.*

*A quest for success at 62*

5 Weeks to my first show of the season, Joe Walkers Lakes Classic in Ulverston, near Barrow-In-Furness. Weighing 14stone.

*Breakfast at 0900*...Baby Rice, Muscle Fury Hi-Whey, 3 whole eggs, muesli and banana. Coffee and vits etc.

*Meal 2* Pre Workout carb/glutamine drink, beta alinine.

*1200 *Workout one bodypart x 20 sets, approx 50 mins.

*1330 Meal 3*. 200gm Turkey, broccoli, large jacket potatoe, vits etc.

*1630 Meal 4*. as above .

*1930 Meal 5*. As breakfast, vits etc

*2130 Meal 6*. 200gm Tilapia fish, broccoli, 100gm Rice.

*Last thing.7 *Muscle Fury Hi-Whey and Micellar Casein Protein.

Drinking 3-4 litres of water plus coffee per day.

Eat a few light oat biscuits or rice cakes.

Add good oil or UDO's to turkey meals.

This is my quota. Some days i struggle to get it all down, so make it up next day. Weekends I eat less.

My workouts include heavy and high intensity. I'll go into more detail over the next few days.Cardio at 7.30am every other day 40 mins.

Monday-Friday, 1 bodypart per day. Saturdays target deadlifts. :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Impressed me thats for sure mate!

Are you going to talk about the chemical side of things, i would be interested to see how that changes once you get older, if your not comfortable with that please disregard.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Con said:


> Impressed me thats for sure mate!
> 
> Are you going to talk about the chemical side of things, i would be interested to see how that changes once you get older, if your not comfortable with that please disregard.


Hi con, got to take care about my hrt,as in public domain,definately works better at my age.Think we can both learn from each other,Email your mobile and will tell it like it is! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

marticus said:


> Hi con, got to take care about my hrt,as in public domain,definately works better at my age.Think we can both learn from each other,Email your mobile and will tell it like it is! myb. :thumbup1:


 Hi mate, sadly i am in the USA at the moment mate so that wont work.

I fully understand you dont want to talk about it, some guys on here do and some guys dont its fully up to the individual:thumbup1:

Keep this log flowing get in all your tips and other such things and get it to be a great bank of knowlage


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Very impressive physique... That is quite the accomplishment


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin awesome for your age mate, i train at eddy's gym i saw you at deny's show also.

Will be keeping tabs on the journal to pick up tips.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin awesome for your age mate, i train at eddy's gym i saw you at deny's show also.
> 
> Will be keeping tabs on the journal to pick up tips.


Hi Hilly at eddies at 4pm tomorrow, not sure how to update this journal?A real novice.myb


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be following this journal. Marty you look amazing.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your looking awesome mate I'll be following and learning


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

YOU WILL BE A GOOD LEADER TO MANY..! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You look amazing mate, I'd be happy if I could look half that good now!!!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking in tip top shape mate you dont even look in your 60's... will be keeping a close eye on this this is inspirational! what i wouldnt do to look like you when im in my 60's mate take my hat of to you


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lookin s**t hot mate, did you do a show last year in barnoldswick in lancashire if you can remember,, hope i look like that at your age


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

62!!!! mate you still got all the mass of someone 20 years younger hmmm someones got a secret formula:laugh: inspirational mate will be following this carefully- out of interest would you say your metabolism has hampered dieting now- presumablys its a lot slower then say when you were 30


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My most recent photos, taken in November 2008 in Slovenia.


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

i actually aspire to look like this when 62 wow:rolleyes:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

laurie g said:


> 62!!!! mate you still got all the mass of someone 20 years younger hmmm someones got a secret formula:laugh: inspirational mate will be following this carefully- out of interest would you say your metabolism has hampered dieting now- presumablys its a lot slower then say when you were 30


Suppose it is like an iron ball took some shifting. Once you get it moving just needs a kick every day.As you get older you become more patient. You also have that muscle memory. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> Lookin s**t hot mate, did you do a show last year in barnoldswick in lancashire if you can remember,, hope i look like that at your age


Doing it again this year see you there. myb. :innocent:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow looking great. Same age as my dad, shame he's the opposite in terms of body to you. Keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeh mate i will be there watching,i thought i recognised the face and the body, i wasnt competing and wont be either this year, that was my first show i ever went to, my mate pesterd me to go and i loved it, so u could say it was at that show that i started to take bodybuilding alot more serious, keep up the good work mate


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your positive feedback will reply to you all eventually. Just given up smoke signals and drums! Learning how to type etc.Take from my experience what you can. If you are progressing why change things.However food is now fuel,so if you are continually tired, and hungry, the balance is wrong. You wont perform in the gym, and maybe give up.To get the edge you dont have be an extremist. You must apply the right strategy and believe in it. Mine is high complex carbs, moderate good protein,and fats. I can function and enjoy my food.Yes had to train my mind to think 5 star blander food. Also the comps and now this, motivate. So you ask what about the magic bullets.Well they do help, but not as much as your food and workouts. Think you will find most pros take a lot less, than you think, but stay on them longer. Plenty of info out there, and im sure a lot of you will know,more than me. Over next few days will explain my diet more, and my workouts. Would love to tell you more, but this is in the public domain. Dont want to ruin my chances of been elected mayor! myb. lean warrior.: :thumbup1:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I remember speaking to you backstage at the NW last year and thinking how happy I'd be if I looked like you when I was older .. a true inspiration mate


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your positive feedback. I will try and reply to as many as i can. Here is a quick schedule of my weeks workouts. Which i will detail over the next weeks. Starting next week. Mondays. legs, heavy 15 sets. evenings shoulders, pump, 9 sets. Tues. Back, heavy 15 sets. evenings triceps.pump 9 sets. Weds. Chest 15 sets heavy evenings biceps 6 sets.pump. Thurs. shoulders. 20, sets heavy. evenings legs 9 sets,pump.Fridays arms, 18 sets heavy. evenings back 9 sets pump. Sat. target deadlift 8,7,6,5,4. Takes 15 mins. Whilst this is not the longest workout, it is tough and varies heavy duty,high intensity and good form. Much more to come from the lean warrior. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## jay_handley (Mar 13, 2009)

looking very good mate.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

frikkin hell marticus...your looking bloody good bro!!!

well done you man...brilliant physique,truely inspirational and i admire you loads...not many look like that,not even under 30's bro!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure this will add to journal. Thanks for great interest. Starting my cutting phase on monday. 4 weeks to first show, with 5 more in may. Have worked hard over winter on my back and legs.At just over 14st im not sure till first show where it will land. Will continue to work heavy am pump, pm. with 4 cardio workouts. 45 mins. my G.E.E.P. DIET.gradual eating elimination plan. kicks in.I will detail later . Still finalising! Will attempt to answer your queries asap. myb getting leaner and meaner. :cursing:


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

hi marticus, lookin very very well, ddid you buy any chance compete in the warrinton ukbff last year? thought i recognised you from there.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

ano1987 said:


> hi marticus, lookin very very well, ddid you buy any chance compete in the warrinton ukbff last year? thought i recognised you from there.


No pal i qualified at leeds . myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very impressive Bro - all the best


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Think i have sorted out adding to my journal. Why not take my lead and sort out your eating and workouts, long term. Workout your protein, carbs, and fats. for the day. and stick with it, or just tweek your existing one. Preparation is first.Try and buy in your weekly requirements. Dont run out, try and eat every 3 hrs. Or have a shake. Dont rely on them , you need more solids. Appetite is often a barrier. Brewers yeast, B12,minaminos, all help. If you weigh say 80 kgs, you will need up to 200gms a day. protein. Depending on your job your carbs can vary up 400. Fats i get from whole eggs and omega 3,6,9 oils. small amounts from turkey, chicken, tilapia fish. eat greener bananas say 2 a day, less sugar, more potassium.As my sodium lessens,i use new era salts. Stops cramps when i go high reps. My carbs are gluten free. Something i will detail later.So no wheat products.I rely on rice, potatoes, maltodextrin, vitargo,small amounts, in brocolli.Hope not confusing you.Obviously as the compsl loom, i carefully eliminate some of the whey and malto, and eat more solids. All for now, from the lean warrior myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey thought i would chuck this question at some one more experianed hope you dont mind  ... as you said a 80kg man need 200gms protein a day what is this based on and how do you work it out? i've seen loads of this saying different things 1.5 - 2g per lb or 3g per kilo can you help with this as i think i've been over eating im 62kg and eating 280g+ protein

thank you if you can help hope you dont mind me asking on your journal


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Mate you look amazing I will be subscribing to this thread.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

rare6 said:


> hey thought i would chuck this question at some one more experianed hope you dont mind  ... as you said a 80kg man need 200gms protein a day what is this based on and how do you work it out? i've seen loads of this saying different things 1.5 - 2g per lb or 3g per kilo can you help with this as i think i've been over eating im 62kg and eating 280g+ protein
> 
> thank you if you can help hope you dont mind me asking on your journal


 Debatable i would say approx 150 to 180 max. depends on the quality,plus use more eggs and meats than just shakes. Vary as much as u can. not forgetting tuna. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Fair play, dude. That's a fantastic shape. Good on ya!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Most days my diet is all different kinds of protein... lean beef, chicken, eggs, tuna, whey odd bit of pork for change.

Thanx for the help with this question mate seems I have been over eating on protein no wonder I always feel to full to finish my carbs. I will cut it to 180 for a few weeks and see where I go from there. Thanx again


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

Hi Marty it;s great to have you on this site, eventually!, i;m sure some of the more mature guys/gals will draw some inspiration from you pal , the last 18 months training in your gym and the advice you have given me are greatly appreciated , great to be onboard with you marra !


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic shape mate, I'd love to be in your shape now never mind at 62. Best of luck with the comps


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The week is almost over. My bodyparts worked, just target deadlifts in the morning.Its a tough one 180kgs. for a total of 30 reps. in 5 sets, 8,7,6,5,4, then next week 5kgs more. Started 8 weeks ago at 140kgs. Time limit 15mins. Then thats my week done. everywhere is sore and needs a good rest.Nows time to plan my cutting workouts and food. Obviously i have a game plan, not to peak too early and just get better as the season goes on. Last year it was the Nabba britain when i made my mark. 5th and invite to universe. 17, top physiques.On my 61st birthday. Quite a buzz. This gave me the confidence, to battle on to over 55s, European and world IBFA, wins. Then a 3rd in the UKBFF over 50s at Nottingham. So what will this year bring?I hope, and think, i have improved, but so is everyone else. I dont feel under pressure, and hope my success, will inspire, everyone to believe to achieve. My goal is to get in awesome shape, not just for my age! My gym business has benefited. Now my supplements sell better.The guys in the gym listen more. The more serious come to me,and i even switched on the towns lights at xmas! all for now,lean warrior. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

tinheed said:


> Hi Marty it;s great to have you on this site, eventually!, i;m sure some of the more mature guys/gals will draw some inspiration from you pal , the last 18 months training in your gym and the advice you have given me are greatly appreciated , great to be onboard with you marra !


Thanks willie, you are one of my major challenges, although battling with injuries from your top rugby days. I can rebuild you! Already planted the seeds.The muscles are full, just a few pounds to lose! Then you will be the talk of the town again. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

rare6 said:


> 62kg and eating 280g+ protein


 Lol, your eating basically the same amount of protein as i am and i am 100kg and pretty lean.

MYB, when you make your post put a gap between each of your individual points

like this. By doing this it will make it a lot easier to read what you are writting because currently its hard work. Great info fella


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Con said:


> Lol, your eating basically the same amount of protein as i am and i am 100kg and pretty lean.
> 
> MYB, when you make your post put a gap between each of your individual points
> 
> like this. By doing this it will make it a lot easier to read what you are writting because currently its hard work. Great info fella


 Thanks, con much appreciated, Will have a go tonight. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Con said:


> *Lol, your eating basically the same amount of protein as i am and i am 100kg and pretty lean.*
> 
> MYB, when you make your post put a gap between each of your individual points
> 
> like this. By doing this it will make it a lot easier to read what you are writting because currently its hard work. Great info fella


Lol guess i could out eat you then con haha most days i get 300+


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> Fair play, dude. That's a fantastic shape. Good on ya!


Thanks pal, nearly bought a gym in Driffield, called Valhalla, Viking heaven! myb, :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking amazing mate.Going to be a good read your journal,looking forward to picking up some great advice.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

very inspiring mate,,good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

rare6 said:


> Lol guess i could out eat you then con haha most days i get 300+


 Not a chance in hell mate Currently dieting and then in the off season when i eat as much as i want i get any where between 5-7000cals per day i just dont mega dose protein because i realise that you dont need a lot for muscle growth no matter what BS magazines tell you.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Con said:


> Not a chance in hell mate Currently dieting and then in the off season when i eat as much as i want i get any where between 5-7000cals per day i just dont mega dose protein because i realise that you dont need a lot for muscle growth no matter what BS magazines tell you.


If you look at it like that no i wont out eat you lol i only get 4k a day i will stick with what MYB said to dose on 150-180g a day and 4g carbs per kilo this should work better than what i've been eating.. quick question do you think eating to much protein can limit your growth?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Following your advice and going onto a nutrition site later to work out some daily meal plans so I can shop for the food tomorrow. Protein shakes are very expensive here in Greece, so at the moment I am trying to get all my protein from solid foods. At least the meat,eggs and olive oil I get here are top quality and reasonably priced.
> 
> I will be interested to read your explanation about the gluten free foods, as I have a severe wheat allergy and it gave me all kinds of problems for three years until tests showed what was wrong with me. Previous to that everything from my age to my hormones had been blamed for my symptoms.It just means I have to be a bit more creative, and a lot more careful than other bodybuilders when planning my eating.
> 
> ...


Hi gg. Glad to be of help, one of the reasons to go gluten free, is for the colon problems, it can cause. The main reason for me is it can increase eostrogen, plus retain water etc. Not sure about female effect, not in touch with my female side! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

2008 in Sapri


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

tinheed said:


> Hi Marty it;s great to have you on this site, eventually!, i;m sure some of the more mature guys/gals will draw some inspiration from you pal , the last 18 months training in your gym and the advice you have given me are greatly appreciated , great to be onboard with you marra !


I agree...great to have you on here...the fountain of knowledge, let loose on the web...the members on this site will benefit from your advice, as i have over the past year....Looking forward to whats still to come. Jon


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Once again, thanks for all your feeback, and help to get my journal up and away. Particularly jonti1leg, member of my gym, and designer of my websites.

Without his help, and skills, i would still be using my smoke signals, and drums! It is so lovely to be in contact with like minded bodybuilders. Running a fitness gym, can be so rewarding, Yet also, not appreciated. Many a guy, on enquiring about the gym, tell me they dont want to look like me! I now look them in the eye, and tell them, I DEFINATELY dont want to look like them!

Luckily the gym is busy, despite my irritation! Although i have loads of stories, I realise its good old honest info, you need. A navigator through all the confusion out there. I realise not everyone wants, to compete. But all of you must want, to unlock the mystery, of lean tissue gain. I think i can be of service. Let me know your, biggest concerns. Lots of time to be a lean warrior! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey myb you look ripped to shreds in the new pic looking good.. regarding the question i asked you yesterday about the protein, im cutting it down to 180-200gms but can eating to much protein hult or slow down your gains?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Rare6,at 61kgs. you cant absorb, much more than 25gms, every 3 hrs. you need more carbs, to give you energy. So try 180, protein, and 300gms, of carbs. complex. Good you are powerlifting as well. Watch my journal, about target training, with the 3 lifts. myb.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi Rare6,at 61kgs. you cant absorb, much more than 25gms, every 3 hrs. you need more carbs, to give you energy. So try 180, protein, and 300gms, of carbs. complex. Good you are powerlifting as well. Watch my journal, about target training, with the 3 lifts. myb.


marticus do you have any proof that you cant absord more than 25g of protein or so every 3 hours as from what i have reasd this isnt the case and if it is then i can cut my protein down


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi Rare6,at 61kgs. you cant absorb, much more than 25gms, every 3 hrs. you need more carbs, to give you energy. So try 180, protein, and 300gms, of carbs. complex. Good you are powerlifting as well. Watch my journal, about target training, with the 3 lifts. myb.


cheers for the reply myb  will do 180g protein 300g carbs. I dont do powerlifting mate, bodybuilding is the road i've chosen even tho i prob would do good in both. I aim 6-8 rep range for strength aswell as size.. but do try and see what i can lift as i like to know so i can work nearer my max. just thought i would put it there and update it so people dont keep asking my 1lift max. but i will defo be keeping a eye your progress tho :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Marty

Do you know when Deny's planning his club show this year? Did you see the info on the thread regarding Deny's show just gone?

Stu


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> 2008 in Sapri


Hi mate thanks for the advice. :thumb:

I am looking forward to this journal.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> marticus do you have any proof that you cant absord more than 25g of protein or so every 3 hours as from what i have reasd this isnt the case and if it is then i can cut my protein down


Hi Hilly, I was, giving that advice to a 61kg guy. Depends on your chemicals and age. Think most overdose on protein, as nobody is certain what is utilised. Best way is to vary the protein foods you eat. Im 14st and stick to around 200,from 6 whole eggs, 400gms turkey, 200gms of tilapia,fish, whey isolate and micellular casein, glutamine and aminos. Think you must try and eat more solids,

However, I could be wrong, maybe some have the capacity to absorb more. I as you know use 300gms plus of complex gluten free carbs. Always feel good and full. Its long term and has worked for me eventually. 20 shows in 18 months, never depleted, just eat less weekends.Its food for thought. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great to have you on board:thumbup1:

You look fantastic for any age mate, theres a few old bods on here who will

appreciate your advice, me included

All the best to you my young friend:beer:

BTW, Valhalla gym, Driffield, is it still open?

Tel


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> looking gr8, i used to live in boro, and train at eddies.met u once...
> 
> why do u employ the 2nd session for pumping?
> 
> dou feel guys over eat protein?


The 2nd pump session is competition training. Often only 10,15 mins.

Think we are programmed by protein companies, to think the pros use huge, amounts.But because nobody is really sure, about absorbtion, we over compensate. Im 14st, 90kgs ish. Take in about 200gms. But i think about carbs,as much. Using 300gms complex, gluten free. Have box baby rice. 85gms carbs. 8 gms protein. Jacket spuds, white rice. Maltodextrin, vitargo, a maize starch. easy to get 300gms down. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> Hi Marty
> 
> Do you know when Deny's planning his club show this year? Did you see the info on the thread regarding Deny's show just gone?
> 
> Stu


 Not sure think it will be similar date, but at billingham arms? myb. Got your info thanx. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

there is a you tube clip of marty competing in the ibfa over55s 2008 which i believe he won on www.musclefury.com video clips page

did,nt realise that was you mate you look mint i will be following your journal now

all the best you give us all inspiration


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

there is also these:-


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> there is also these:-


Hi Jonti my first mentor contacted me yesterday, 75yr old Malcolm Stringer, if you google, malcolm stringer Health and Strength. you can download some of his photos from the covers of 50s, Health and Strength. would love to put on web sites and in my journal. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just saying Hi Marticus.

are all your joints any more painful as you've aged or are they just the same? Do you reccommend any particular joint support supp suchas glucosamine?

I've been training pretty intensly for about 13 years and at 42 it's great to know I may be able to keep at it for a long long time to come.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Just saying Hi Marticus.
> 
> are all your joints any more painful as you've aged or are they just the same? Do you reccommend any particular joint support supp suchas glucosamine?
> 
> I've been training pretty intensly for about 13 years and at 42 it's great to know I may be able to keep at it for a long long time to come.


Im, lucky, with,joints,etc. Have a rotator cuff injury, i manage with voltrol 50mgs. do use omega oils as anti inflammatory. Hrt ok for ladies will be commonplace, soon for men. But what do we know? We are sub culture according to most! myb. great to have you onboard. Dont be shy. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Tomorrow, it all gets very serious, 4 weeks out from the Lakes show.Obviously my diet is to be stuck to, not that i cheat, but i have missed, the odd meal. Why would that matter, you might say. Experience tells me, the more i eat, the better i get. Less reliance, on shakes. More on solids.I dont cut back my carbs much, as im, upping the reps, and cardio. The muesli, and oat biscuits, will go. Then some of the maltodextrin. Now for the workouts. As i have mentioned before, I do target training on deadlifts, front squats, and bench press. It was a target of 30 reps, by 8,7,6,5,4. then an advance in weight. Got up to 180kgs on deadlift, 120kgs. on bench. 80kgs on smiths machine. Now is the time to advance to 40reps. 10,9,8,7,6. Obviously with less weight. Then finally 50 reps. 12,11,10,9,8. This is increasing the volume, its challenging and enjoyable. Suppose you might get used to 50 lashes in time!

The rest of my workouts, are pyramid mainly, 15,12,10,reps. With the intro of some, triple dropping. Nights will be 12 mins pump, on one bodypart. Please excuse my pathetic bench press, bit restricted with my rotator cuff injury. Havent mentioned my secret weapon yet! My training partner, Norman Reilly. 6ft 5. 18st 10lbs. A great motivator, im hanging on to his shirt tail. Not sure, when to unleash the Beast. But only 26! A monster im creating! Will detail my back workout monday. Finally got a call from my first mentor, Malcolm Stringer, won the junior britain in 1953. 3rd in universe. and British strength set champion. Malcolm, trained with legend Reg Park. He is 75 now fit and well. Will be putting some of his photos up soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Reg Park!!

I think I might rep you just for training with him!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi mate, i'm getting on a bit myself now and find that when i diet quite hard i get a lot of loose skin on my stomach... any ideas how to stop it or am i just stuck with it!!! ??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi kezz, i had loose skin, under my pecs, and lower abs,it took me a few months to get rid. The secret is not to get too heavy. it may well be you have to diet, down more for it ,to go. Youve probably dieted down too quickly, better if you have a longer, strategy. Try higher carbs, it works for me. myb.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

cracking journal , good read, looking good myb , best of luck for your first show in 4 weeks


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

martinmcg said:


> cracking journal , good read, looking good myb , best of luck for your first show in 4 weeks


Thanks martin cracking shot of you, r u competing this year? you look the full package. Appreciate your comments. Enjoying trying to help through all the confusion. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

marticus said:


> Thanks martin cracking shot of you, r u competing this year? you look the full package. Appreciate your comments. Enjoying trying to help through all the confusion. myb. :thumbup1:


am meant to be doing the ukbbf british o/40 but am struggling getting my head straight , thanks for the kind words , time to get my head out of my ar$e i think ha ha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> Hi kezz, i had loose skin, under my pecs, and lower abs,it took me a few months to get rid. The secret is not to get too heavy. it may well be you have to diet, down more for it ,to go. Youve probably dieted down too quickly, better if you have a longer, strategy. Try higher carbs, it works for me. myb.


 higher carbs over a longer period?? i was just over 20st a year ago but got down to under 16 in 6 months... i have just started dieting again but hopefully it will be better this time , i tend to go really low on carbs like under 100 per day 5 days a week, perhaps its the wrong way to go:confused1:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

keep your fats right up there kezz that should help to

though is easy for me to say im still young and dont seem to hold bf no more whatever i eat which is good when dieting

but its a killer to keep adding bulk


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant journal buddy  Glad your sharing your knowledge to mate :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> higher carbs over a longer period?? i was just over 20st a year ago but got down to under 16 in 6 months... i have just started dieting again but hopefully it will be better this time , i tend to go really low on carbs like under 100 per day 5 days a week, perhaps its the wrong way to go:confused1:


Now we have the answer to your loose skin. Trust me on this, you will benefit from 400gms of gluten free complex carbs.You will feel great etc. Why is there nobody out there standing up for high carbs? I personally know loads of pros who eat this way, Eddie Ellwood being one. Well done losing the weight. Just ask anything, look on my journal, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

martinmcg said:


> am meant to be doing the ukbbf british o/40 but am struggling getting my head straight , thanks for the kind words , time to get my head out of my ar$e i think ha ha


Will help if i can, a great physique, dont waste it! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished my back workout. Takes me an hour to recover. Had my carb, glutamine drink, food prepared and ready to eat in 3hr, intervals. I hate T bar rowing, but a great exercise. 3 sets triple dropping, 8, reps, then a plate off, 8, and 8 again. Makes me blow a bit, and its gruelling. Then onto bent arm pullovers. Across the bench, this works your lats, rib cage, and abs. Cant stretch like i used to, due to my rotator cuff injury. However saves me doing ab work. I have such a heavy ab section, it tends to give me a belly. So i rely on my core work and clean eating, to keep my abs prominent. I do think, there is a lot of time wasted doing situps etc. Just eat better you cant spot reduce. Next Low pulley rows. 3 sets triple drop. Then lat pulldowns, double drop, 3 sets. Finally underarm pulley rows, 3 sets, 15,12,10. Took 50 mins. Has left me tired as a teddy bear, weak as a kitten! All for now, myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I felt a bit paranoid about putting the complex carbs back up after following the keto diet, then trying the carb cycling with five low days. But all credit Marticus, it is working great for me, I feel great and I feel like this is the right diet for me now. It means that I won't have to keep changing my diet plan, carbing up, carbing down , cheat meals etc etc.
> 
> Because I am allergic to wheat it gives me an advantage in knowing which complex carbs have gluten in, which you advise avoiding.. Now I can stop worrying about the diet and leave it to do its work, while I concentrate on the hard training.
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me out. I will be updating on my progress on my journal.


well, done, feel sorry for those out there, afraid to eat complex carbs. Why the cheat days, i know it stimulates metabolic rate, but it also gives you the taste for indulgence. Most are not, embracing the lifestyle, until they stop, eating comfort foods, they will never succeed. Keep it up! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

I start my light pump sessions tonight, its triceps. Probably 9, or 12, sets. Pushdowns, rope pulleys, assisted dips! Yes i know im a pussycat! Trying to drink more. Adding glutamine to light juice, about 4 litres, plus coffee etc. All i can manage. Getting my food down, and motivated more than ever. Cardio in morning, 40 mins, cross trainer and walker,steadily getting fitter, burning 300 cals on the precor. My buddies, Shaun Watson and Paula Ostle, came for a workout today. Shaun and i did 12 shows last year.He won the Pendle International, and Sci Mentor Classic. Then came 2nd in europeans in Italy. 4th in the Worlds in Slovenia. One of the best conditioned athletes around. Paula is much improved, and will be competing at the lakes, with Shaun and myself. Part of my Lean Warrior team. Have a few additions, to announce shortly. Hopefully, we will have a Team for the Worlds in Rome. Doing legs tomorrow:cursing: Yes another tough one. All for now myb. :thumbup1:

.


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you Marticus, such a wonderful way with words. Paula and myself are looking forward to the forthcoming season representing the lean warrior mentoring team..! :thumbup1: . Many thanks to yourself and Margaret for your continued support it is very much appreciated. Its good to have access to such an establishment as Brownz total fitness. Thanks again, Shaun & Paula.


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Martyn,

Have you got any pictures of you out of season before you start dieting for your comp season? for you thats not a long period lol.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Hi Martyn,
> 
> Have you got any pictures of you out of season before you start dieting for your comp season? for you thats not a long period lol.


Not at moment, maybe in a weeks time, how are you. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My 1st Mentor, Malcolm Stringer


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

marticus said:


> My 1st Mentor, Malcolm Stringer


Just, posted pics of my first mentor. Malcom Stringer. He was Junior Britain winner, in 1953! Featured regularly in the Health and Strength. I went to his club in Darlington, in 1963. A training partner of legend Reg Park, he was the strongest natural Bodybuilder i have ever met. British strength set champion. At 12st, he could Squat 460. Bench press 480 and curl 180lbs. A great physique, came 3rd in the universe, and North Britain winner, for most of the 50s. His diet was mainly, steak, milk and eggs. Top gymnast, and Rugby union player, In later life he became an ocean going sailor. Now 75, and active despite, arthritis,and several operations. He contacted me last week. This is my tribute to one of our forgotten bodybuilding heroes. Without whom i would have had, a very ordinary life. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Can you post up the details of the World's in Rome please? It is within reasonable travelling distance for me from Greece, and I would love to go and watch if I am not working.


Hi gg will cofirm them soon. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

kelly.km said:


> YOU WILL BE A GOOD LEADER TO MANY..! :thumb:


Hi Kevin, hope all is well, bit of your expertise needed, would like to change title of journal. Also move it to shows, pros. Will i have to start again? myb. :confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pm a mod guys


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did, Legs, today. My training partner, The Beast! Has a back strain, so couldnt squat. So instead of front squats, i tried normal squats, on the smiths. My rotator cuff injury makes it hard to hold the bar. I managed 3 plates, so hope to progress to 5. Then onto leg curls, extensions, and Nautilus leg press. High reps, great pump. Happy with that. Tonight is light shoulders, about 9 sets. Had to get new era salts, starting to cramp in my biceps. Will explain later. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Not at moment, maybe in a weeks time, how are you. myb :thumbup1:


 i am good thanks

I have just under 4 weeks 2 go and 3.5 kg to make weight so on target

Daz


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

marticus said:


> Did, Legs, today. My training partner, The Beast! Has a back strain, so couldnt squat. So instead of front squats, i tried normal squats, on the smiths. My rotator cuff injury makes it hard to hold the bar. I managed 3 plates, so hope to progress to 5. Then onto leg curls, extensions, and Nautilus leg press. High reps, great pump. Happy with that. Tonight is light shoulders, about 9 sets. Had to get new era salts, starting to cramp in my biceps. Will explain later. myb. :thumbup1:


New era salts, as i limit sodium, i add calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, and magnesium phosphate. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I got cramp in my biceps the other day for the first time ever, it hurt like hell but the biceps looked impressive lol! I don't limit sodium as I have low blood pressure, but I do take magnesium to stop cramping. It also seems to help with Doms as well. The doctor gave it me originally to help with nerve pain and I just kept on taking it as a supplement.


Hi GG. Potassium chloride is a remedy for minor respiratory ailments. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

just seen your pics.. I am blown away ...have given me amazing motivation ...hats off to you Sir


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today; Target bench press, dropped weight and went for 40 reps; 10,9,8,7,7,did 41,on my way to 50. 2nd, 12 fly.10 press, then 10, 8. and 8,6. Used a 25kg dumbell. Next incline press, smiths. 12, 10, 8. Onto crossover pulleys, then seated nautilus press. Again a great pump, now i have shaved off may post some pics. Im 3 weeks on sunday, from Lakes show. Peaking for north west on 17th may. My weight has increased to, 14st 3lbs, now getting my full quota of food. Tonight is light biceps. Talked to Malcolm stringer, my first mentor, Got some of his lifts wrong so will alter my post. He reminded me of his supplements, Wheatgerm, vit E, and last thing complan, 3 eggs and dash of sherry! all for now. myb. the lean warrior is emerging! :bounce:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

ragahav said:


> just seen your pics.. I am blown away ...have given me amazing motivation ...hats off to you Sir


Much appreciated, If you need any help, dont delay confusion may strike at any time! myb. :confused1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

marticus said:


> Wheatgerm, vit E, and last thing complan, 3 eggs and dash of sherry! all for now. myb. the lean warrior is emerging! :bounce:


Very interesting concoction 

I put a tablespoon of wheatgerm in my casein shake before bed :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

An update on my first mentor, Malcolm Stringer; His British strength set total, around 1958, was 540lb squat, 455lb bench, 170 curl. This was in the 13-14st division. Amazing lifts, natural, and unassisted. He also won the Mr Great Britain in 1958. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Very interesting concoction
> 
> I put a tablespoon of wheatgerm in my casein shake before bed :thumbup1:


This was 50 years ago, They used complan as it was easier to mix, than casilan. Those early bodybuilders built great physiques, by experimenting and little theory. Too complex now, i like to keep it simple, and basic old school. But im almost a dinosaur! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome thread myb very inspiring to all, nice to see you sharing your secrets...All the best for this year.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

clarkey said:


> Awsome thread myb very inspiring to all, nice to see you sharing your secrets...All the best for this year.


Thanks clarkey, lots more to come, suppose secret really is to keep it simple, find a lifestyle and eating plan you can tolerate, and go for it longterm. The guys who get it right, dont go to extremes, they carefully progress, in the gym, and learn not to cheat. Great to get credit from a great physique! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just want to say your looking good buddy, awesome for anyone never mind someone as errr experienced as you  Your just a young at at heart 

Will be following this hopin to pick up some tips buddy i only been training for 6 week ish so hav lots to learn.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Struggled to get out of bed, sore all over, but 40mins cardio to do, cardio theatre next to my bedroom, thankfully dont open till 9pm. Its my bootcamp, but its also a fitness club. No staff, marg my wife is a theatre nurse, always berating me for my lack of cleaning skills! I do try, but she often does it again! We have a membership of around 250, with around 75 a day attend. Our Nautilus machines, are easy to instruct. Most of the ladies tend to use the cardio, hard to engage them on the resistance, as they dont want to gain muscle! I have given up explaining the positives of weight bearing exercise after my spell in Dumfries. I had over 40 ladies, all given one to one, weighed, measured, and given all my dieting skills. Got good results, but after their summer holidays, most gave up. It was the classic case of, give something away, and its not appreciated. Now i give my new members their basic needs, and see if they attend regularly, then steadily help them, progress. Dont have casual users, who only attend when the mood swings into getting fit. I do work hard helping, with eating habits, but how can you change those who have had a lifetime of eating junk ? myb, my shoulders like boulders workout later. :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great to have you hear myb.

Massive insperation.

Just wondered if you had any pictures of you over the years? Maybe post a picture from each decade or something along those lines so we could see how your physique prgressed ect?

Doesn't matter if you havn't got the pics though I'm just curious.

I shall be reading this every day you update 

GHS


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

marticus said:


> Struggled to get out of bed, sore all over, but 40mins cardio to do, cardio theatre next to my bedroom, thankfully dont open till 9pm. Its my bootcamp, but its also a fitness club. No staff, marg my wife is a theatre nurse, always berating me for my lack of cleaning skills! I do try, but she often does it again! We have a membership of around 250, with around 75 a day attend. Our Nautilus machines, are easy to instruct. Most of the ladies tend to use the cardio, hard to engage them on the resistance, as they dont want to gain muscle! I have given up explaining the positives of weight bearing exercise after my spell in Dumfries. I had over 40 ladies, all given one to one, weighed, measured, and given all my dieting skills. Got good results, but after their summer holidays, most gave up. It was the classic case of, give something away, and its not appreciated. Now i give my new members their basic needs, and see if they attend regularly, then steadily help them, progress. Dont have casual users, who only attend when the mood swings into getting fit. I do work hard helping, with eating habits, but how can you change those who have had a lifetime of eating junk ? myb, my shoulders like boulders workout later. :thumbup1:


Hi Marticus - I think you have prob had about as any compliments as you can take, safe to say I have a lot of respect for the older BBers such as yourself. :thumb:

As someone who ran and then found a love for weights in the gym I went through 3 personal trainers [seems like anyone can be a pt these days] but without the help I needed.

Then the big boys weighed in with their help - Bob and Malcolm

[they do over 50's, masters together].

As you said, they watched & could see that I was serious before offering their help free of charge. I have made amazing progression in 1 month !

Malcolm has been fabulous re nutrition, compound movements, getting the basics, breathing and form right. He has trained with me everyday for the past couple of weeks & it has really changed my outlook.

I am going to support them at the Midlands show soon - Big up the Oldies !

Good Luck in all your endeavours you deserve it.... :beer:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

GHS said:


> Great to have you hear myb.
> 
> Massive insperation.
> 
> ...


Hi, GHS, have a few from junior days, then Novice Britain winner 1978. Wabba senior britain winner, 1990, 92. will post soon, thanks for your interest, hope it helps. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi, GHS, have a few from junior days, then Novice Britain winner 1978. Wabba senior britain winner, 1990, 92. will post soon, thanks for your interest, hope it helps. myb. :thumbup1:


 Would love to see them mate and would find them very interesting.

Being a junior myself it would be great to see what kind of shape you were in at my age :thumb:

GHS


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Jem said:


> Hi Marticus - I think you have prob had about as any compliments as you can take, safe to say I have a lot of respect for the older BBers such as yourself. :thumb:
> 
> As someone who ran and then found a love for weights in the gym I went through 3 personal trainers [seems like anyone can be a pt these days] but without the help I needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jem, still an old ego tripper, enjoy all the feedback, Dont forget, your nutrition is paramount, you are what you eat. Be consistent and you will get the physique, you desire. you look amazing now! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

This the day i feel my age, 4 gruelling days of training, that take some recovering from. My Shoulders like Boulders routine; side laterals, 15,12,10. strict 20kg dumbell. Nautilus seated press, 12,10,8. I dont lock out. bent over laterals 15,12,10. 25kg db. seated smiths mc press. 3 sets triple drop. front laterals 12,10,8. 20KG db. Seated db press 30kg drop to 20. Rear pulleys 15,12,10. This is all i can do on delts, as my rotator cuff injury allows. Use Shrugs and deadlifts for trap work on saturdays. Luckily thursdays are fairly quiet, relax a bit, light legs tonight. Arms tomorrow. All for now, myb, :thumbup1: .


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Older Photos Taken after winning Junior North Britain 1966, aged 18yrs,11st 4lbs. I powerlifted; 200kg squat, 135kg, bench, 225kg deadlift. unassisted, and natural! Other photo taken in 1978, North Britain winner. :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

helllo m8 i remember reading a artical were you was realy out of shape and then bill boyd trained you and got you back in shape :thumb: that was a few years ago .i met bill a few times real gent rip

fb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> helllo m8 i remember reading a artical were you was realy out of shape and then bill boyd trained you and got you back in shape :thumb: that was a few years ago .i met bill a few times real gent rip
> 
> fb


Hi fb, that was back in 1978, have just posted pic from then, he was an amazing motivator, within 6 months i won Novice Britain,and a lot of titles. But car accident, put paid to advancing further. It was all h.i.t. mentzer workouts. He had me carbing every 4th day, 80 liver tabs, and 50 kelp a day. crazy days. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking Awome in all the Pics Marty, True Massiah to the younger generation..! :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

kelly.km said:


> Looking Awome in all the Pics Marty, True Massiah to the younger generation..! :thumb:


Thanks kev, cant beat old black and white photos, had no success moving site, posted Robsta, Pscarb, Lorian. Wonder if start new site on shows, pros, with a link to members pics? myb. :confused1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

marticus said:


> Thanks kev, cant beat old black and white photos, had no success moving site, posted Robsta, Pscarb, Lorian. Wonder if start new site on shows, pros, with a link to members pics? myb. :confused1:


Keep it here mate they will get round to it. You might have to chase them up as there sometimes busy but dont ditch this thread, its a little Gem..! :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Experience has resolved a lot of issues, about the best way, to train. Early days it was simple, 5 sets of 8, full body workout, 3 times a week. Based around powerlifting, it worked,and built me a good foundation. When i embraced bodybuilding, again 10yrs later, heavy duty, split body workouts, were just in. I teamed up with Bill Boyd, and did the nautilus failure training. The results were amazing, but mentally it screwed me up. I embraced it so much, i spent time in Deland, Florida, with Arthur Jones, Ellington Darden, and Boyer Coe.i Then i imported Nautilus to my club, the Classic World of fitness, in Darlington. I eventually gave my clients 2 sets as 1 to max was too intense.

In later years, i have mixed, it all together, pyramid 12,10,8. With target training,light pump, and heavy duty, with forced reps. Its like my diet, it must be tolerable, As long as i have that taut soreness i know the work has been done, my food,and supplements will do the rest. Plus my muscle memory. I also experiment with my training partner Norman, he has gained, 25 lbs in a year, training with me, and eating high carbs. So i totally believe in our methods, consistency is the key, never missing workouts, or meals. Plus avoiding injuries. Hope this helps myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

marticus said:


> Hi fb, that was back in 1978, have just posted pic from then, he was an amazing motivator, within 6 months i won Novice Britain,and a lot of titles. But car accident, put paid to advancing further. It was all h.i.t. mentzer workouts. He had me carbing every 4th day, 80 liver tabs, and 50 kelp a day. crazy days. myb. :thumbup1:


 Please post every thing you know about HIT training as i love this topic and would LOVE first hand info from a man who trained with the original guys:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Please post every thing you know about HIT training as i love this topic and would LOVE first hand info from a man who trained with the original guys:beer:


I second this i would be very interested mate.

Also were abouts is your gym in darlington can i have the post code??

I train at eddy's but i am on half term for 2 weeks as of next week and may have a drive thru if i get the time to train. sounds like a good place.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Con said:


> Please post every thing you know about HIT training as i love this topic and would LOVE first hand info from a man who trained with the original guys:beer:


Hi con, just read my mind, posted a bit about it, just before you did. Bill Boyd, became a mentor of Tom Platz, and a top Olympia judge. He hit me so hard in the gym, he became the man i loved to hate, 2 sets to max plus forced reps, and negatives. 4 exercises per body part, 2, body parts a workout. It ws so intense ,i was often sick, Then Bill took it a stage further, he challenged me to beat him, he was alot heavier, and stronger at first. But as i got closer, he would cheat, his ego was such, he had to beat me. I was 31, and he told me he was 40. However he had taken 5 years off his age! Which i didnt discover, till many years later ,when i sadly attended his funeral. His challenge and cheating ,made me so mad, that i responded like a man posessed. My physique change dramatically, i won my first novice comp after 3 months. 42 competitors, I knew then, nobody could match my motivation, and after 6 months, i won the Novice Britain, Eugene Laviscount, a future mr Universe, came 3rd! Then it was onto the big boys, i won Mr North Britain, beating legend bill trotter, onto a mr International ,beating a string of top guys, including the massive Bill Tierney. The magazines featured me every month, and Chris lund now with weider, described me as Britains next best thing. Without this combination of the muscle shock, and Bills taunting me to train like a demon, i could never have achieved what i did ..If i hadnt been badly injured in a car crash,who knows what i could have achieved. Maybe this is why im so inspired now; Who knows i might just get mad again! Our reps were unlimited but usually never more than 18. It took us 20 mins to gather our courage to start, and i was left in a state of shock after. Normans gonna get a taste of it tomorrow. Thanks for bringing it all back myb braveheart, a warrior reborn! :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> I second this i would be very interested mate.
> 
> Also were abouts is your gym in darlington can i have the post code??
> 
> I train at eddy's but i am on half term for 2 weeks as of next week and may have a drive thru if i get the time to train. sounds like a good place.


Long story but closed gym in 2002. after 21yrs vatman cometh! in cumbria now, near carlisle youre welcome anytime myb CA7 3EZ. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After only a couple of weeks, i have rattled off, 9 pages on my journal. The response, brilliant, and i hope a few given inspiration, and a positive new direction. Bodybuilders, often fall by the wayside, as they maybe, advance too quickly, and find their diet, intolerable. Its happened to me, trying to function, on low carbs. Then overdoing the intensity, workouts. Youngsters of today want instant results, they want the magic bullet, and dont graft in the gym, like they should. Hooked on fast foods, they rely on protein shakes. Instead of preparing, solids. There are exceptions, but as we are gradually losing the work ethic, then less young men, will have the true grit to compete. I came from a farming upbringing, mining and steel communities, produced men of steel. They are no more, hopefully, the mantle will be passed on by the gym owners. To nurture the next generation. Hungry boxers make formidable opponents, same with bodybuilders. You have to want it bad, become like a robot, and sacrifice, easy living. My soreness subsiding, its arms today. Going for a h.i.t. workout, after con asked me to describe my workout., 30yrs ago with Bill Boyd. Painfull but productive times. Will i be able to recover? myb. :confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a post script to my intensity workouts with Bill Boyd, 30yrs ago. We usually pre exhausted, with an isolation exercise, before compound. It was a brutal demolition, of each muscle, you had to learn how to pass through the pain barrier, to get to genuine failure. Your training partner tuned in, to give you assisted, then 3 negatives. Bill would chase my reps then glibly say, and one! That drove me crazy, and i hated him with a passion! But the results had me going back for more hate filled sessions. Born from this was a grudging, respect for a man who squeezed the last drop of manic energy out of me. They say love and hate are sometimes not far apart! A strange but fitting version of a truly wicked training partner, and mentor, the late, great Bill boyd R.I.P MYB. :lol:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Photos, taken today, 3rd April, 6 weeks, from qualifier at Southport, calves are ready, abs in the post! myb.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

awesome pics and insights.

you have a good way with words also. keep em coming, we all appreciate reading your experiences.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The Beast, Norman, my training Partner...26yrs old, 6ft 5 , 18 stone 10lb...unleashed shortly


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

looking really good , calfs are bang on the money mate , training partner a tidy lump too .... :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> awesome pics and insights.
> 
> you have a good way with words also. keep em coming, we all appreciate reading your experiences.


Thanks for the kind comments, hope you can take something from this journal, that helps you achieve what you desire. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

martinmcg said:


> looking really good , calfs are bang on the money mate , training partner a tidy lump too .... :thumb:


 Thanks martin, you are definately, the full package. Hope all is well. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Wow- looking amazing there Marty. I love to see people who smile instead of grimacing when they are posing, it makes all the difference onstage as well.Great size compared to the competition pic on your avatar, you have been working very hard in the gym to add that kind of size before your next contest. I take it you keep your diet more or less the same all year except the odd thing cut out a few weeks out, and don't do a major bulk like most recommend?
> 
> With so many contest entries you don't really have an off season shape, do you? LOL


Actually, eat less, and train bit lighter. Prefer the comp workouts, and diet. Gradually wind my eating up for the shows. Have worked hard last 8 weeks on my weak points, now its the quest, for condition. Hows your quest? myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

marticus said:


> Thanks martin, you are definately, the full package. Hope all is well. myb. :thumbup1:


thanks again for kind words myb, things are ticking along , will pm you for a bit of a brain pick soon


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great reading on here mate keep it coming  your pictures are awesome and the size of Norman is insane 6ft5 is a monster!!! both great physiques, will keep following your journal


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate as is your training partner.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did a H.I.T. on arms today, replying to Con, brought back how 30yrs ago, i had fantastic results from Bill Boyds, interpretation of Nautilus, Mentzers, heavy duty failure, training. Started with EZ bar curls, 2 sets failure, added weight as i failed at 18, with 2 assists. 2nd set 14! Norman loved it, no negs. Onto skull crushers, had to add. weight again, will get it right next week. dumbell concentration curls, onto wide grip pushdowns, single arm preacher curls. Finally narrow pushdowns.

A fantastic pump, heavy duty. Not sure whether to do back and legs this way. Definately chest and shoulders. Have posted photos of myself and norman, will update, in 3 weeks. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the HIT something i will benefit from Marty ? You know me...ANYTHING to improve.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Absolutely, takes a while to get weights right. Need a training partner to push you on. Got to overcome the intense pain in the muscle. Then your body is in shock, if you beyond the pale. Only for the brave,true warriors. Does have you in fear, that sometimes you cant keep progressing. Thats when you change the exercises. Try it, can be very productive. Look what happened to Dorian! myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi uriel, sorry not replied sooner, my joints are ok apart from my rotator cuff injury. I take 100mgs a day of voltorol. Lots of vit c, omega 3,6,9. vit E, zinc. Obviously the hrt., helps. Very lucky no arthritis. I also have a very positive attitude. myb.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant journal buddy  Loving the pictures also :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Saturday our target deadlift day, increased by 45kgs, over 9 weeks. A slow and arduous climb to my ultimate of 200kgs, thats for 30 reps total. 8,7,6,5,4. At 185kgs now. It was tough especially the first rep, however it is definately thickening my lower back, hams, and glutes. Going to try and eat my full quota this weekend.

Will watch Aspatria 2nd team today, got 5, Brownz members playing. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you are a insperation myb

fb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The 17th, of May, is my Qualifier for the Nabba Britain. Thats 6 weeks away. This is in the Masters over 50s. Last year i came 5th, in the final, out of a very tough field. Whilst i improved a lot since, i will be 12yrs over the age limit, and probably a decade older, than the top guys. So why dont i compete in the over 55s, or 60s? Well i do, but have to go abroad. Later in the season last year i came a credible 3rd, in the UKBFF masters, at Notts. A bit harder, i could have won. So i still have ambitions to even win, an over 50 British title. My physique, has a long way to go, at the moment, to be a winner.

However, over the last 2yrs, i have rebuilt my physique, and learnt a lot. My lifestyle is geared up, to allow me to get the finish, i need. Worked hard on my weaknesses, and am on course to be, the complete package. Im gradually winding up my cardio, tightening my diet, and increasing the intensity of my workouts. Maybe a few may wonder why i am so inspired. Probably because i have never realised, my true potential. Yes it is a fantastic buzz, to be in great shape at my age, but also to beat younger, great physiques, is i think of inspiration, to the older athelete. Got some great support in my corner, my wife marg, norman my training partner. And mentors, Eddie Ellwood, and Shaun Watson. All for now myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Being an older competitive bodybuilder, gives you a more measured view on our much maligned sport. My first mentor, Malcolm Stringer, was a natural athlete. He was on a fairly level playing field, in the 50s. Winning Junior mr Britain in 1952, came 3rd in the universe in the late 50s. Mr Great Britain, in 1958. British strength set champion, at over 13st. A great alround athlete, who lost his edge when anabolics crept in, during the 60s. My Junior north Britain win, and powerlifting days were natural. I have every respect for the truly natural athletes out there. However i have nothing but contempt,for those who beat the tests by taking fast acting anabolics etc, and are truly cheats. Its a difficult and controversial subject, i personally think we should all give respect to the sport. I will never knock truly natural bodybuilders, however in Malcolms case, he i believe was endowed with more natural testosterone, than the average guy. He had an edge which anabolics took away. His mentor was the late great Reg park, i will be posting some of his awesome pictures shortly. Again a truly huge and natural physique. Or was he? Im sure he was but one theory was, the steak , he ate was steroid induced, and i know he eat loads

So did some of the older stars of Bodybuilding get an edge, from steroid induced meat? I cant believe this theory, but i could be wrong. They probably like malcolm had more efficient physiques, suited to respond to weights. We see it regularly in the gym, some respond, eat a bit better, and grow quickly, whilst the majority dont. Its a combination of genetics, motivation, and getting your fuel right.

To summarise, this site is a great tool to advance, those who are fascinated by muscle building. But lets not forget its also a great form of health and fitness. Lets try and promote the positives, try and have a measured, view. About the benefits, which are many, and isolate the extemists. Also to be tolerent towards those who choose to be truly natural. But then also if you are, dont knock those who are not. Why not organise your own natural site, im sure there must be one.

Mind you there is an argument that weight training isnt natural. Whereas Farming, mining etc is far better to develop muscle. Just a thought, its all about respect, something we dont get enough of. I dont go out and take the mick out of fat guys. But if i do wear a tight top im there to be humiliated. Not to my face of course. Its the old Alpha male problem, they feel insecure, and try and take the p, of course , most ladies say they dont like it. Yet flock to see the Chippendales. I often feel like turning the tables, going out with a busload of b/bs. Like admiring the beer guts and making comments like youve worked hard for that! etc. Beefed on enough myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good post myb :thumbup1:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Id die a happy man if I was in that shape when im 60.


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

please please keep this thread and journal going folks Marty is truely a national treasure and willing to help anyone with advice

and soon i hear he will travel to anyone as he will soon be able to travel for free when he gets his bus pass:laugh:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

labz said:


> please please keep this thread and journal going folks Marty is truely a national treasure and willing to help anyone with advice
> 
> and soon i hear he will travel to anyone as he will soon be able to travel for free when he gets his bus pass:laugh:


 Nice one, its free at 60, forgot, must get one! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After a fairly relaxed weekend, its back to basics. Did 40mins, precor cross trainer, 7.45am. Decided to step cardio up to 6 mornings, variable intensity. Also after 30yrs, to train my calves, and abdominals. Have very responsive calves, and abs. Problem being, that judges seem to ignore them, and mine seem to want to pop out of the skin when i do my legs anyway.

As for my abs, they are so heavy, i end up with a muscular belly. No not because of taking slin! I dont. So will just do them light. Did back today, always vary the workouts, after 6 weeks; Started with t bar rowing, no triple drop, went up heavy 3, sets, then 2, descending. onto bent arm pullovers, pulley rows, triple drop. Lat pulldowns 3, sets double drop. Finally underarm pulley rows. Light pump triceps tonight. Probably 3 sets of 50, on my calves, this afternoon.

Im sure, a few may have a few questions, if i can help, just pm me. Its only my opinion, but, could be useful myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Reg Park, one of my b/b heroes. Trained with my original mentor, Malcolm Stringer. Saw him several times guest posing in the 60s. Awesome for the time. Photo taken 54yrs ago. Took over from Steve Reeves in Hercules films. Tremendously naturally strong. Was Arnolds hero and mentor. The photo says it all. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

lambert said:


> Id die a happy man if I was in that shape when im 60.


Lets hope you live alot longer. Health has always been my main concern, so never smoked, didnt drink much, but loved the ladies!

myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Me with Bill Boyd 1978. A fantastic motivator, who drove me on to win a lot of titles. He had the ability to infiltrate your mind, and was not only, a legend in his own mind, but did become one, to everyone who came under his spell. I remember, compering the North Britain, some years ago at Gateshead. Bill was in a wheelchair after suffering stroke. It overcome me, where i stopped the show,and told him, he indeed was a legend. He battled on for a few more years. He was 69 when he died. About 7 yrs ago. He ran a very successful club in Stockton on tees. Teeside health studios. His name lives on above a club in stockton today. He was my 2nd mentor in bodybuilding, and a great influence. Met my 2nd wife at his club, and opened my own club in 1981. Like to think some of the positives in him live on, in me today

Apologies for my trip down memory lane, just thought i would sprinkle a few in. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Highland Games 2006. At Dumfries, where i had a club Bodyworx. Pictured with Mark Mcdonald World masters highland games champion. Loved it but too short, and technique takes some learning. The caber terrified me, often 18ft plus and 150lbs. Every respect for those guys, true Warriors. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

marticus said:


> Reg Park, one of my b/b heroes. Trained with my original mentor, Malcolm Stringer. Saw him several times guest posing in the 60s. Awesome for the time. Photo taken 54yrs ago. Took over from Steve Reeves in Hercules films. Tremendously naturally strong. Was Arnolds hero and mentor. The photo says it all. myb:thumbup1:


Marty, I cant believe your inspired by reg parks.

My grandad used to train with him, he was from leeds and infact lived in the flats at a place called Saxton Gardens. I was Born in the saxton gardens flats. My Grandad competed in his younger days and made it to a respectable district level. I think he was a little older than Reggie Parks.

My uncle has some old training pics of them im desperate to get a copy.

Ps ive changed my user name, all the best and see you soon Kev.


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

looking at that photo from the highland games marty you must be drinking from the fountain of youth in spyatree pal !


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic Journal,so informative,interesting,educating and inspiring! - fast becoming my favourite thread :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The_Kernal said:


> Marty, I cant believe your inspired by reg parks.
> 
> My grandad used to train with him, he was from leeds and infact lived in the flats at a place called Saxton Gardens. I was Born in the saxton gardens flats. My Grandad competed in his younger days and made it to a respectable district level. I think he was a little older than Reggie Parks.
> 
> ...


Hi kev, it was like seeing likes of Ronnie Colman today. He had an aura about him, which Malcolm kept going on about, on his website ,gives you some details of his diet and weights. Just incredible, i had the benefit of his wisdom, through malcolm, who went down to Leeds and powerlifted with him twice a week. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

tinheed said:


> looking at that photo from the highland games marty you must be drinking from the fountain of youth in spyatree pal !


 Thanks tinnie, it was 2006, not 1997, but yes aspatria, has helped rejuvenate me. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

At last our cooker is working in our new kitchen, being using george forman and microwave. Made a pancake, 3 eggs, gluten free flour, muscle fury hi whey, oats,. water. Will include in my diet for now, tasted good.

Did legs today, up to 4 plates, felt heavy, hard to hold due to my rotator cuff injury. Can only manage on smiths. onto leg curl, and extensions. Finally nautilus leg press. Calves are sore from my 3 sets yesterday. Tonight is light shoulders. Whilst the training is steady, my diet is paramount. Being hi carb is a longer route to getting condition, however i have plenty of shows to gradually get my condition. The plus side is, i can function, and find the shows, no problem. Dont have to worry about being flat etc. Many times in the past, my low carb days, were bad for business, and my home life. Now i feel good, nice and full, and not under any pressure.

Im trying to make my journal, informative, and interesting, not an easy task when you lead, a fairly mundane existence. Probably why i keep, doing all our yesterdays. I have lots more to tell, if i can remember them! myb. .


----------



## eNORMous (Apr 6, 2009)

Marticus the mentor. Well thats what i call you pal! This is my first thread and the start of many. Legs today was good. Hope we can go bit further next week,preferably 4 and a half plates yeah!!! Also want to add to all members following this journal please listen to this man, he really does seem to have the answers to all our problems. I haven't felt as good ever as i do now, my diet is good and cleaner than it was-but will become cleaner may i add. Al;so my training has come on leaps and bounds, going from 16 stone to 18 stone 8 pounds in 15 months is awesome and i thank you for that. My strength levels are the best ever, but i'm programmed to want to go further, who knows where i'll get? At work at the moment as i'm a postman- keeps me fit! but i'll be in gym later for light shoulders pump, can't wait! Pleased we have formed a good partnership that works for us both. May i add also it was myb's idea for the username i have. I'm not usually that vain!!!


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

Hi Big Norm welcome to the board mate good first post m8 i;ve watched your progress over the last 18mths under martins wing and you have done very well as have quite a few of the lads in brownz total fitness, not sure any of it would have happened without the old warrior, certainly inspires this old warrior to press on further ! cu later guys BBB

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Well done Norm, there is no doubt, you will succeed at a very high level, with your drive, and the old warrior in your corner, its there for you. Tall class britain winner, probably one of Cumbrias first! myb.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

brilliant journal. Love all your pictures as well buddy always makes things more intersetin along with your storys :thumb: (truth is i cant read and love pics :lol: jk) I also agree with para earlier this is now one of my fav threads mate


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After, many years of bodybuilding, and running fitness clubs, i have sort of retired to develop an old Warriors boot camp. Yes its still a fitness club, but i literally live eat and breathe, the lean warrior lifestyle. Being surrounded by a few good men, who appreciate my guidance, is gratifying. To see them prosper, yes i do believe a finely tuned physique, does help. Particularly your self esteem, like driving a porsche, rather than a mondeo.

Those who do prosper, are regular, hungry, organised, and learn technique, in the gym. Then find the right fuel. Not an easy task, if not impossible for most. On this site alone, there are hundreds of very experienced, knowledgable, pundits. Take from them what, you think could benefit you, and if you progress, follow that road. Most usually join a hardcore gym, and listen and watch the guys with muscle, often the gym owner. They will be the best mentors. It really is 70 percent fuel. Learn how to count your gms of protein, carbs and fats. Then organise your balance, prepare your food and tweek it till you can tolerate the lifestyle. Dont give up dont give in, and believe to achieve. Dont duck out on the hardcore exercises, they are key. Along with a good training partner.myb. :thumbup1: :


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Being a gym owner, means i try and help my members, not only in the gym, but also their lifestyles. Mainly i address their eating habits. Most eat delicious, not nutritious. Many are doomed to a life of obesity and health problems. I try and infiltrate their minds, but nearly everyone is seduced by todays easy living.

However i dont give up, and give most an idea of what they should consume. Here is a sample

.

Meal 1. Bowl of porridge, add muscle fury protein, skim milk, banana.

Meal 2. 3 or 4 poached eggs, wholemeal pitta bread, with peanut butter.

Meal 3. Muscle fury shake. 30gms protein.

Meal 4. Large jacket pot, small tin tuna, with light mayo, add cottage cheese, and pineapple. 4ozs.

Meal 5. 150gms, chicken, or turkey, in pitta bread, peanut butter, 2ozs cottage cheese, pineapple.

Meal 6. Rest cottage cheese mix with low fat yoghurt.

Meal 7. 150- 200gms of fish, chicken, or lean steak. with rice, pots, and veg.

Meal 8. Bowl cornflakes, muscle fury shake on top.

Choose 5 or 6 of the above, all eventually.

Snack on oat cakes, rice cakes add peanut butter, or low cal jam if you must, some fruit, drink 3-4 litres water, including coffee.

Supplement with vit c, zinc,vit e, omega 3,6,9. multivit/ mineral

The more quality food you eat, the leaner and larger you will become.

Providing you are working hard in the gym. If you have a physical job add 100gms of carbs, add a maltodextrin or vitargo drink.

This is not for pre contest or bulking, it will help you gain lean tissue, whilst you lose bodyfat longterm. Stops you cheating eventually, and will give you energy to workout to the level you need.

IF YOU CANNOT TOLERATE THIS TYPE OF FUEL, YOU WILL FAIL. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Today was chest. Made progress on my target of 50, on bench press. Did 41, reps in 5 sets, last week. Battled on to 45 this week. Only using 2 plates. But progressing. Onto flyer press, Nautilus chest press, cross over pulleys, finally decline press. light biceps tonight.

Only 2 weeks on sunday to Lakes show, seem to be much improved, but wont have my condition right till my qualifier may 17th at southport. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

tinheed said:


> Hi Big Norm welcome to the board mate good first post m8 i;ve watched your progress over the last 18mths under martins wing and you have done very well as have quite a few of the lads in brownz total fitness, not sure any of it would have happened without the old warrior, certainly inspires this old warrior to press on further ! cu later guys BBB
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Agree with Tinheed Norman, welcome...you is in ruddy good shape marra.

Thanks for all YOUR advice over my past year, as well as MYB's.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for new pic, good to have Norm on board. myb.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

real legend.

well done mate, trainning has paid off well!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi gg, Email on msn on my profile, think you must concentrate, on losing bodyfat. Muscle has a memory, so that will come back. Its all about getting your metabolic rate spinning . Do your cardio 45mins, 4 times a week. You must lose possibly a stone, 7kgs, or more to see your shape. Have high and low day complex carbs. 100gms then 200 possibly. Cardio medium intensity, add kelp, b6, cider vinegar, soya lecithin, to help process. Aloe vera colon cleanse, drink plenty of fluids, coffee etc. Be patient, takes bit longer, as you are not 21 anymore! Vit c 2 gms a day, not too much fruit. myb.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Thanks Marty, will be putting your advice into practice as soon as possible. I really want this......


Are you going to be part of the lean Warrior team then J...?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

you get back into the shape you were in on those photos, then who knows. No age limit on L.W.M, believe to achieve! myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The question of how much cardio, is often asked. Obviously depends upon individual needs, and time you have available. I admit unless im striding out on a lovely day, i find it a grind. I use the walkers and cross trainers, for up to 40 mins, setting targets for calories. So every other day i do 40 mins, burning 320, so far. Will target 400. Other days 20,30, mins. Then hopefully, a walk around Buttermere lake nearby on sunday. This will be for the next 6 or 7 months. Leaves me with enough energy to workout 6 days , and work my business. Probably could do more, but my past 2yrs experience, has given me a clearer idea, about gradually getting into contest shape. Luckily i have a dozen or more this year to strive for. Nothing worse than grinding yourself into shape for 12 weeks, then getting it wrong. I look at it longterm, some of the guys who beat me last year in the early shows, didnt qualify for the finals, or failed to make it in the top 6. But if you try and diet on fish and a few rice cakes, you wont last the season.

So experiment, with cardio, long term, and find what works for you. Keep a log, and dont forget its not an excuse to cheat on your diet. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i find i have to do quite a lot of cardio when dieting, in fact i prefer to eat more and do more cardio!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

get doing that cardio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoulders today, painful when i press, due to a damaged rotator cuff. But press on i must. The voltorol i have prescribed, and a reluctant cortisone injection, has helped. Its manageable, and i did my shoulders like boulders routine.

Side laterals, 15, 12, 10, pre exhausts them for Nautilus seated press, 12,10,8. Followed by a light set to oblivion. Onto Bent over laterals, 15,12,10. went heavier this week. Next smiths machine press, 12,10,8, with a lighter set to failure. Front laterals alternate, hammer style. 12,10,8. Finally seated dumbell press, double drop. Ducked out on rear pulley rows, felt i had done enough.

This is my 4th hard workout of the week, and pretty sore all over. my calves have still not recovered. may train them tomorrow. Whilst it does seem you either have a calf or you dont, the develop comes from the stretch. Its a stubborn muscle. So moderate weights and slow full stretch high reps, i think are best. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

myb

have had a lot of trouble over the years with rota cuff and ac joint damage , the best thing by far i have found is an Himalaya drug company product called rumalaya forte, has had lots of research papers done on it benifits ... just a thought, it might be of help

mart


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Martin will look for suppliers and give it a try, myb.


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

if you find any info on that himalayan drug marty i;d be very interested as you know i have some shoulder problems .


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote from web...Rumalaya forte tablet is useful for the treatment of:

1. Rheumatoid arthritis

2. Osteoarthritis

3. Cervical and lumbar spondylosis

4. Traumatic inflammatory conditions like fibrositis, bursitis, synovitis, capsulitis, tenosynovitis, myositis and sciatica

5. Arthralgia

6. Gout

7. Frozen shoulder

I'll av sum o THAT !!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just ordered some for you! myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just ordered 2 lots but picked up jonti first. will give you details of site, 70% 0ff! myb.


----------



## Michael Storey (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks marticus for the advice on cardio levels, its really helpful to focus on how much is needed when im training


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Gym closed today, norman eager as ever, came round to do arms. Went for high reps this week, 20,15,12. Got a fantastic pump; ez curls, skulls, conc curls, wide grip pushdowns, single arm preachers, narrow pushdowns.

All this week i have, added another 100gms of carbs. Just an amazing difference in my condition and fullness. Around 400gms a day, will keep it around 350, as i feel so much more responsive,this is bodybuilding, not bodywasting to me. My extra carbs came from doves gluten free flour. Not bad with 3 eggs as a pancake, with my muscle fury . myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

ukbff leeds. Oct2008. Over 50s masters, not very clear larger, myb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus how do you make ure pancakes.

I make mine with 6 egg whites and 1 full egg beat then add 50g grinded oats and beat again then add 1 scoop choc whey and some mixed spice and beat.

use 1 cal spray in the pan makes 4 pancakes. i drizzle diabetics now suagr jam or maple syrup over them bloody lovely and nothing in them. then just sprinkle cinnamon over the top. its my favourite meal of the day while im dieting keeps me sane. i will be using them when u switch to lean bulking as well.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Hilly, as im gluten free use the doves flour, rice, tapioca, potatoes. like the whole eggs, as i am low fats otherwise, plus you lose 3,4 gms of protein, when you remove the yoke. This is what i added last week, felt a bit flat. my muscle fury choc hi whey, gives a bit of taste, cinamon helps. Its just making the best of bland foods. After 2 years of trying, i cant contemplate eating 1,or 2 star fuel. myb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the diabetic maple syrup is a very good addition. i agree with the good choices of food. i am the same this year i have decided to change my whole lifestlye to fit bodybuilding. i am dieting at the moment. i am not missing or cheating any meals and every minute of cardio is done.

i have only drank twice this year and i wont drink again till my holiday june. i intend to make massive improvements this year and compete in the nabba north in hartlepool next year.

i was talking to a few of the lads in eddys today who are competing and they look good should be a good show


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Dreaded deadlift today, target 30. 8,7,6,5,4. up to 190kgs. This was very tough, and took some recovering from. An hour later, we discovered, a public footpath, through 2 farms, bit rough in parts, a real warrior route!

Will take about 50mins, ideal not too many gradients. So come rain hail, or shine, thats my circuit, for 5 days out of 7. So much more enjoyable than the precor cross. This warrior was becoming a pussycat! myb, tired as a teddy bear! :whistling:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi marticus,great journal mate.

Just wonder how far out of condition you go in the off season?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

About 7lbs, difficult to know, as i have added tissue to my back and legs, will be somewhere near for lakes, 2 weeks, but aiming for North West qualifier 17th may. My motivation kicks in 6 weeks out. Diet a case of eating my full quota, which im managing ok now. I cannot afford to get too far out as my loose skin will return. myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Having to hold myself back a bit, i am the old bull, but my motivation is such, i want to do much more. Walked around Buttermere Lake near Keswick, sunny day, took just over 85mins. Took plenty of tucker, and enjoyed the day. Sore from deadlifts, but feeling strong, and full. Looking forward to my season. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Denny


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

D2


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

D3


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Two of my mentors, and friends, Eddie Ellwood, and Deny Hoyle from Teesside. Hugely inspirational in helping me make a comeback in business and bodybuilding. My tribute to Eddie for his expertise, and Deny for never giving up on me, during my darkest days. myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did back today, made it tougher, T bar rows. 3 sets adding weight, 2 sets coming down. Onto single arm dumbell rows, 3 sets 12,10, 8. going heavier. Dumbell bent arm pullovers, went lighter, tried stretch more. Next seated pulley rows, 3 sets rest pause. Then lat pulldowns double drop. Finally barbell underarm bent over rows. Will use olympic ez bar next week, underarm grip too straight,

and hurts my shoulder.

Good workout, had some food then off on my warrior walk, more later, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like a good session  that pic is great, i love the old school!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Looks like a good session  that pic is great, i love the old school!!


Hi, Kezz, thanx for all your positive comments, more pics to come. if you need any of my opinions just ask, sounds like you are a grafter in the gym, A potential warrior. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Apologies for banging on about being the Lean Warrior, but we all get seduced into making things easier. I am no exception, i occasionally duck out on compounds, and look to make my food more delicious. A Lean warrior should think as food as fuel, and be old school in gym. My long term strategy of higher carbs is eventually tolerable. So i use the Lean warrior to kick me now and then. To remind me of the game plan that has worked so well, over the last couple of years. And to stop being a puss.! We are all capable of working hard in the gym, But when you combine it with denial of certain foods, and the clockwork mouse lifestyle, its easy to falter. So until you train your mind to accept the discipline needed, you will struggle to get what you want out of b/b. How often do you see; starting my etc tomorrow. It wants to be, im gonna improve my whole lifestyle, and Smart objectives, as long as i love bodybuilding. Youre either in it or youre out. If youre in embrace it, as much as you can. It doesnt have to be expensive, if youre a young guy, you wont be binge drinking etc, saving enough money, for food etc. If youre married with kids, thats a possible divorce. Or get the wife on board, this is an obsessive culture, be happy with your family. You have plenty of time, im an example. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol starting my diet TOMORROW is the title of my journal he he .... i always go by the philosophy that if you are lazy and decide to skip something there is always someone that isnt!!! being older i train a lot lot stricter and harder than i did when i was younger and seem to have so much more energy and drive as my nutrition is soooo much better


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree..without the FULL support of my wife, not buying sh1t food in, not allowing me to falter on my diet, pushing me, it would certainly be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my cardio done early, also my legs; Pre-exhausted, hamstrings, stiff leg deadlift, seated leg curl, onto squats, leg extensions, leg press, frog kick, then knees together pump, 10,10. 3 sets. Pm will do some abs, a rare event for me. Later some light triceps, and shoulders. Still a lot to do, as i will be up against some ripped guys. But must stick to the game plan, of qualifying for Nabba Britain. Just a footnote, Noman my training partner, actually felt stronger, and was on squats, after the hamstring work!

Oh to be 26 again! myb :innocent:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Got a few more old school pics to put on, they all tell a story. From being 18yrs to 31 yrs, onto 42yrs. From 11st 4lbs, to 12st 5lbs, how my food has changed! At 18, i was reliant on eggs, milk, steak, and heinz beans, with casilan, wheatgerm. At 31, it was tuna, cottage cheese and pineapple, and chicken. With loads of kelp and liver tabs! By 42, i had switched on to more carbs. But restricted my calories to under 2000! So could never get that extra tissue i needed. More body wasting than building. So eventually i became disillusioned. Luckily i lead a healthy lifestyle, and always worked out. Waiting for the lean warrior to visit me! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Deny Hoyle circa 1992, winning Wabba north. Great shape, great abs, grreat! pal.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

With myb, sorry bout the pants!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

what an ab section!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

1966, 18yrs, showing potential, myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

MYB, coming 2nd, to eddie mcdonaugh, MR Britain previous year, Mr International 1978, 31yrs old. Kevin Poll 3rd, Bill Tierney 4th.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

MYB. 1990 Wabba senior britain winner, aged 43yrs.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

MYB. 4th wabba Europe, 1990.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just thought i'd add..today i did 2 PB's..chest day...100kg plus bar on flat bench, 6 reps,

40kg dumbells, inclined...well pleased.

This progress is ALL down to MYB's advice and mentoring.

Think i need to update my avatar.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

This journal is fantastic, very inspiring ...... well done Jonti


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hey thats great!!! good work!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Update photos will be posted soon of me. I am so pleased with my progress thanks to your advice MYB, the diet plan has made all the difference. Four personal bests this week- bench press 70kg for five reps, wide grip pulldowns 5x100kg, seated cable rowing 5x100 kg and four sets of fifteen chins, both wide grip and close grip....yeah! All done in strict form with NO cheat reps!
> 
> Not a lot compared to the gents on here, but for little old me at 5ft 4 in that is a big improvement! Grinning all over my face........


Well done janet. Keep going, get lean! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today, my abs are so sore it affected my target on bench press. 43 total did 45 last week, onto incline flyer press. Then onto seated chest press, cross over pulleys, and deep chest dips. More reps and sets, not a bad workout, just overdone the abs. Will do biceps light tonight, may be calves again. Found another warrior walk after farmer ploughed the field, 55mins my new one, out at 7.30am. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Late today, but had a great boulders like shoulders workout. Side laterals, 3 sets 15,12,10. going heavy, 2 sets, lighter. Seated nautilus press 4 sets, 15,12, 10, lighter 18 failure. Bent over laterals same, as press. Smiths machine press, 4sets same. Front hammer laterals 3, sets 12, 10, 8. Onto seated dumbell press, 4 sets, 15,12,10, lighter, 14. Finally rear pulley raises, 3 sets 15,12,10. To summarise phasing in some competition training, but using good weights. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup1:Arms today went for 20,15,12, reps, on our usual format, tough but great pump, staying at just over 14st, empty first thing, after my walk. feel full and getting harder. Had a few pals have a critical look at me, improved my back, and hams, a lot thicker. But its on stage, where it matters. Want to look like a bodybuilder, not a skinned rabbit! So the Lean Warrior battles on to lessen his faults, and increase his condition. myb.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> just thought i'd add..today i did 2 PB's..chest day...100kg plus bar on flat bench, 6 reps,
> 
> 40kg dumbells, inclined...well pleased.
> 
> ...


Hi Marticus just passing by...hope you are well!

Oops but hooray for new av Jonti ...less clothing more muscle please !!! :thumb: in a totally professional critique type way of course :whistling:


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for the advice marty , i have scrapped the oats and having the baby rice for breakfast. mixing it with 40g of unflavoured isolate and eating it like a mushy paste and suprisingly its delicious . so hopefully a step in right direction and drop some body fat


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Can you explain the baby rice to me? Is it dried, in a tin, packet? Is it better than the oats for some reason?


is like a fine powder when dry and when add water it forms a mash paste i added the whey iso to it and add water to desired thickness.

its organic and fortified with vit b1 and gluten free as all rice is.

gluten and wheat can make you hold onto water.

i mix half a pack which is about 45g carbs with 40-50g whey and an omega 3 6 9 tab for fat . my breakfast before this was 75g oats a banana and handfull raisins with 50g whey mixed up with water in a big bowl.

nice but maybe bit to much considering im wanting to cut up a bit


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

oh and its in a packet


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> is like a fine powder when dry and when add water it forms a mash paste i added the whey iso to it and add water to desired thickness.
> 
> its organic and fortified with vit b1 and gluten free as all rice is.
> 
> ...


arnt oats a better choice due to the fact they will be a lower gi than the baby rice? plus more fiber from the oats which is a very good thing when dieting also more filling?

I no baby rice is something eddy ellwood recommends to people as i had a discussion with a lad called ross about it before who has been prepd by eddy. he recommends the stuff personally but from reading into i thought oats seem like a technically better choice.

I cant find the gi level of the baby rice however.

marty thoughts??


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> arnt oats a better choice due to the fact they will be a lower gi than the baby rice? plus more fiber from the oats which is a very good thing when dieting also more filling?
> 
> I no baby rice is something eddy ellwood recommends to people as i had a discussion with a lad called ross about it before who has been prepd by eddy. he recommends the stuff personally but from reading into i thought oats seem like a technically better choice.
> 
> ...


does gi actually make that much of a difference? i dont know that much about it but lots of bodybuilders eat long grain rice and baked white pototos which are medium gi i think.

the baby rice i got was wholegrain so should be low gi and the whey will slow break down of the sugars


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah the shortcrust pastry on the egg custard is well lush, LOL


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Deadlift today, 195kgs, for 20 reps target. 6,5,4,3,2. Close to my limit now. The results from this, has been worth the grind. Hams and back, traps, lot more thickness. Started 10 weeks ago, gone up in 5kgs increments. No crack today my cluster of comps are looming, bit nervous. No matter how good you look in the gym, the acid test is on stage. Everything has gone well, but i realise even though i have improved, and will be a formidable opponent. There are younger guys on there way, every season. Could this be my farewell tour? Hope not, but will only compete if i keep improving. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

marticus said:


> Just ordered 2 lots but picked up jonti first. will give you details of site, 70% 0ff! myb.


Great journal Marty really enjoying it Can you post the details of the Rumalaya site you used if you get a minute my knees are in bits:cursing: thanks


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Great journal Marty really enjoying it Can you post the details of the Rumalaya site you used if you get a minute my knees are in bits:cursing: thanks


Hi john, its www.sshealthfoods.com, very cheap at the moment, hope they help. I also get diclofenac prescribed, have had a cartilidge removed 30yrs ago. More quad development, i get, better my knees are. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Photos taken today Sorry about the camera shake the flash was faulty! I am pleased with my progress,my bodyfat is down 1 percent in ten days on your diet Marty......motivated for the future....I will do this!


legs are amazing, no cellulite, they will shape up nicely, keep on doing what you are doing, concentrate on that slow but sure fat loss. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont socialise much at the moment, however duty called this weekend. Sat night was a nephews engagement, quite a good night, but had to resist a fantastic buffet. Had some rice and chicken, and diet coke. Then had to watch the indulgers. Wore a tight top, so that gave me some pleasure. Sunday was my wife margs, eldest son Lee christening, their beautiful boy lincoln. After they announced, they were getting married there and then! A complete suprise. Especially for marg. Delighted she was, to say the least. The afternoon was a celebration, with another splendid buffet. Although i had brought my days food, i did eat some extra quality fuel. Back home at 6pm i did my walk, on the way back, my pal chris stopped me in his new ice cream van. Had to give him my opinion, on his diabetic ice cream. Didnt take long! Whilst not the ideal scenario, i managed to resist all the foods that are maybe delicious, but destroy my well trained taste buds, myb, :innocent:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Bloody hell marty im supprised you could resist so much given the family circumstances.

Fair play to you mate


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

marticus said:


> I dont socialise much at the moment, however duty called this weekend. Sat night was a nephews engagement, quite a good night, but had to resist a fantastic buffet. Had some rice and chicken, and diet coke. Then had to watch the indulgers. Wore a tight top, so that gave me some pleasure. Sunday was my wife margs, eldest son Lee christening, their beautiful boy lincoln. After they announced, they were getting married there and then! A complete suprise. Especially for marg. Delighted she was, to say the least. The afternoon was a celebration, with another splendid buffet. Although i had brought my days food, i did eat some extra quality fuel. Back home at 6pm i did my walk, on the way back, my pal chris stopped me in his new ice cream van. Had to give him my opinion, on his diabetic ice cream. Didnt take long! Whilst not the ideal scenario, i managed to resist all the foods that are maybe delicious, but destroy my well trained taste buds, myb, :innocent:


im no where near or never will be in the condition you are but i hear you on the food thing. i had to sit and watch our lass devour fishcake and chips on the sea front today. i watched her enjoy every mouthfull . i was sick as fvck. she took her time too the bitch rubbed it right in :cool2:


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi john, its www.sshealthfoods.com, very cheap at the moment, hope they help. I also get diclofenac prescribed, have had a cartilidge removed 30yrs ago. More quad development, i get, better my knees are. myb. :thumbup1:


Thanks Mart Ill give em a go Do you know if Rumalaya & Rumalaya Forte are the same thing ? How long have you been taking the Diclofenac & have you had any sides of them ? I usually take 100mg or so the night before a leg sesh definately helps


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Thanks Mart Ill give em a go Do you know if Rumalaya & Rumalaya Forte are the same thing ? How long have you been taking the Diclofenac & have you had any sides of them ? I usually take 100mg or so the night before a leg sesh definately helps


Rumalaya Forte is the one, been taking diclofenac for almost 2 yrs, no prob, but some get stomach probs. Take with food. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Back today, introduced some higher reps, 20,15,12, on some exercises. Quite a shock, and had me running out of steam, near the end. Similar pattern to last year, trying to mix all the different types of reps and weights, and exercises. Had 3 back teeth out today, healed great, but hard to get my food down. May have to eat more fish. Oh the joys of growing old, a blender next! Legs tomorrow, and a conundrum. Got my Lakes comp on sunday, if i work them heavy, i lose cuts, if i dont, it will affect my longterm game plan. Probably will train them bit lighter. myb:innocent:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

marticus said:


> Back today, introduced some higher reps, 20,15,12, on some exercises. Quite a shock, and had me running out of steam, near the end. Similar pattern to last year, trying to mix all the different types of reps and weights, and exercises. Had 3 back teeth out today, healed great, but hard to get my food down. May have to eat more fish. Oh the joys of growing old, a blender next! Legs tomorrow, and a conundrum. Got my Lakes comp on sunday, if i work them heavy, i lose cuts, if i dont, it will affect my longterm game plan. Probably will train them bit lighter. myb:innocent:


Marty your legs are awsome mate, they are wider than my back.

I think either way your onto a winner because your in awsome condition..


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today, pre-exhausted, stiff leg deadlift, legs curls, the nautilus way. Stinging a bit onto smiths squats, 15,12,10, pump style, just 2 plates, onto extensions. Left leg press as have comp sunday. Missing my bananas, muesli, oat biscuits. But every day getting harder, still 14st, but skin thinning nicely. Probably going to be a few pounds heavier than last year, with hopefully more condition. Sunday will be the start of my long quest. No matter how i place i want some amazing photos, and dvds, this year is probably my last chance, to achieve the impossible. To show that you can achieve a great physique in your 60s, and to prove my methods work long term. Looking amazing for my age is not good enough for me. I want to look awesome, not just for one show. For them all! myb :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> Legs today, pre-exhausted, stiff leg deadlift, legs curls, the nautilus way. Stinging a bit onto smiths squats, 15,12,10, pump style, just 2 plates, onto extensions. Left leg press as have comp sunday. Missing my bananas, muesli, oat biscuits. But every day getting harder, still 14st, but skin thinning nicely. Probably going to be a few pounds heavier than last year, with hopefully more condition. Sunday will be the start of my long quest. No matter how i place i want some amazing photos, and dvds, this year is probably my last chance, to achieve the impossible. To show that you can achieve a great physique in your 60s, and to prove my methods work long term. Looking amazing for my age is not good enough for me. I want to look awesome, not just for one show. For them all! myb :thumbup1:


 I have done legs today too, high reps on elg extensions followed by 6 sets 5 squats all the way down, the did 5 x 20 on the leg press, 10 high on plate then 10 low and feet together... i finished off with 2x20 leg extensions, felt well sick after it hahaha Ace!! hams and calfs tomorrow


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Marticus, are you competing in any comps in August when I come over to the UK?
> 
> Hi gg, dont think there are any, unless im not aware. myb. :innocent:
> 
> aM


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> I have done legs today too, high reps on elg extensions followed by 6 sets 5 squats all the way down, the did 5 x 20 on the leg press, 10 high on plate then 10 low and feet together... i finished off with 2x20 leg extensions, felt well sick after it hahaha Ace!! hams and calfs tomorrow


Sounds tough, eddie has me exhausting hams first, makes it well hard. keep at it. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today, rattled off 50 reps on my target bench in 5 sets. 7 up on last week, which was puzzling, had sore abs, so maybe it stopped me advancing. Onto incline flyer press, chest press, cross over pulleys, deep chest dips, higher reps, 15,12,10. good form. Had a good walk today, burst a blister yesterday, ok now. Keeping my carbs high right up to the show. Want to feel full on the day. Worked hard for the extra muscle, dont want to lose any! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good workout ..... do you train any body parts more than once per week??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> good workout ..... do you train any body parts more than once per week??


Only pre comp, do a light pump on a night. maybe 12mins. Most b/bs over train, its work hard rest hard. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

New workout plan working awsome mate. Have had some awsome sessions too. Legs are killing still looking forward to shoulders tomorrow.

And finally i mastered the art of making an edable pancake...! :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoulders like boulders today, higher reps, had better days, but battled my way through my rotator cuff injury,so frustrating as my right shoulder is so strong. But im lucky that everything else is ok. Trying to drink more water, dont find it easy. Fill up a 3 litre bottle, with light juice, to have over the day. Maybe totals 4 litres, all i can manage. Tried drinking more but just cant hold it in! Its similar to how many, and what supplements should you take. It is a fact that with a decent diet, you will get all of the vitamins you need. However exceptional atheletes do need some. I am more interested in boosting my metabolic rate and use a kelp b6 soya lecithin and cider vinegar combination capsule. This activates thyroid, is a fat emulsifier,and diuretic. Ideal pre-comp. I will detail my others when my research is complete. Taking basics as i have for years at the moment, vit c zinc etc. myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Arms today, bit lighter higher reps, have Lakes show on sunday, now 13st12lbs, hardening nicely. Will restrict my water, and eat small amounts, to keep full. Got my eye on north west nabba qualifier 17th may. Tough one but should be in the best shape of my life. My diet has never been as strict, and have improved my weak points. As i dont deplete, i dont have to worry about getting it wrong on the day. I have seen so many competitors look fantastic a few days out, but look smooth or flat on the day. Too many duiretics, or the carbs wont go back in. Or they binge, having had too hard a time on their diet. Extreme measures wont always work. I know been a victim myself. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck tomorrow marty...i'll be shouting for you. see you there.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Best of luck tomorrow mate, i hope you do well


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Marty all the best for your contest this weekend. I can't be there in person but I am sure Jonti will shout loud for you on my behalf.
> 
> I would just like to say that I have learnt some very important things from you already.
> 
> ...


 Thanks janet for your kind words,they are much appreciated, it reminds me on my first visit to sapri to mr europe 3 yrs ago, and met albert parry a 75yr old from Wales. He had asked a british pro bodybuilder for advice. He told him he was going nowhere, and frankly dismissed him because of his age. This saddened me as one day he may be that age, but he would never look as young as albert. He looked late 50s! and had a lean natural physique. I have witnessed a lot of ageism, only recently have the shows begun to give the older competitor the respect they deserve. As the standards improve, more will be given. However being older should never be an excuse for a poor physique. Such is the standard now, you must look good to get the respect you want. My first over 40 show in South Shields, the compere described me as another old timer! I was 41! Luckily i have always loved being around older people, providing they have vibrance. They have so much to give, but like albert often dismissed. As you will be aware its even worse for ladies. There is talk of older classes for ladies, and why not. You are a prime example, trying to turn back the years is never easy, but well worth the effort. Keep up the battle, be patient, its slowly working. As your metabolic rate speeds up, it will soon manifest itself in your physique. There are a lot of lost souls out there, who need direction, if i can be of benefit to a few, then its all worthwhile, no matter what their potential. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Target deadlifts today, whilst Norman advanced to 240kgs, i dropped to 140kg for 30 total, have in mind my comp tomorrow. Really enjoyed the feel of the lighter weight, just love deadlifts, and need to keep them in. So benficial for your entire physique. Will let you know how i get on tomorrow, good bad or whatever! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck 2moro pal. keep us updated


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The Lean Warrior won his first masters show yesterday, at Joe Walkers Lakes classic at Ulverston. Came 3rd last year, and much improved, but those who beat me last year were sat in the audience. So a somewhat hollow victory, but a great crowd reaction, , and some positive comments from some legendary judges. Jamie Manuel nabba brit winner from Hull, and guru to Flex Lewis, Neil Hill! They commented on how i had retained my shape, despite the years. All i need is that elusive condition, whilst retaining the quality muscle, i am slowly increasing. Its a conundrum, i was 88kgs at the show, my gut feeling is im still not eating enough food. So i am adding an extra fish and rice meal, and upping my lighter extra workout at 4 pm. This is maybe my last chance for major honours in the over 5os. Despite ever increasing younger competition, you have to believe to achieve. So onwards into major battles, the lean warrior strides. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate, am looking foreward to seeing the pictures!!!


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

well done marty sorry i couldn;t be there to see you perform but you know the reason why! better than last year so i suppose thats a positive thing pity the guys from last year didn;t compete or had they seen the lean warrior ?? possibly scared them off marty , anyway i;ll be calling in the gym soon for a coffee and a crack m8 .


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did back today despite being tired and sore from my comp yesterday. Ducked out on Tbar rows, just nothing left after 5 exercises. So motivated from the show and know a lot to do. Onto light triceps later. Missed my walk, but all go again tomorrow. Lots of food to eat and work to do, just relieved my first comp had a positive outcome. So no panic measures needed, just more food to give me more energy to workout more. myb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today, back to normal after light last week. Strict stiff leg deadlift, went to 100kgs, they tugged a bit, onto seated leg curl, then squats, up to 3 plates on smiths m/c. Leg extensions, finally leg press, frog, then knees together. A good pump but felt shocked. Taken me a while to recover. myb:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs are never easy mate!! good going.... i did mine today and they are mashed!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done m8

did my legs last night and they are batterd


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

I also did legs today its nice to know im training on the same cycle as :cool2: Marticus the master :cool2: .

This is my first post on this thread been reading it for a while now so as is the norm I have to give my respects to you sir you are my new mentor.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

I must admit being a competitive bodybuilder, i forget that not everyone wants to compete, and i should focus on those who are just wanting to improve in the gym. Maybe just for holidays, or just for self esteem. As most are probably aware, your diet plays a major role. As does consistent progressive workouts. However most dont usually combine the two, and make little progress. Then a few think chemicals are the answer, and those who do gain muscle, are taking loads. To dabble at b/building is time wasted, you must commit to a lifestyle that allows muscle to grow. A lot of new starters, copy pros workouts and diets, instead of steadily progressing through the phases. Then a lot are too extreme and pay the price. Often left with food phobias, if you are a binger then you have a problem. Luckily alcohol makes me ill, and my high complex carbs, stop the snack attacks. A cheat day may have its benefits, but to me it activates my taste buds, and i struggle to get back in the saddle. Food is fuel, no low stars for me, 5 star only. Eat crap and you will end up looking and feeling crap. The difference is there are bodybuilders and wannabes. Those who take their time to research this site, are trying to take that step to ,and be part of a culture that you are either in ,or you are out. If you want in get the basics right first, form a game plan experiment etc, then if its working, stick with it, dont be deflected. Take your advice from men with muscle, collate it, and be prepared to invest in your food and supplements. Its also hard to stay one of the lads, once you gain some substantial muscle most of your non b/b mates will feel inferiour. Then try and question what you do. These are negatives you dont need. Generally you only have a handful of true friends. You must have a support network of family and friends. Then the strength of character to withstand the pressures against you. I have two sons one 35 the youngest 30. Although they will never compete, they are good sportsmen and both weight train. You cant make someone into a bodybuilder. They have to want it bad! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Trophy from lakes classic, waiting for photos, im the tanned geezer behind! myb.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats a cool trophy!! put some pics of youself up too


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Late today, did chest early, had to see my mentor Eddie Ellwood to finalise qualifying at north west may 17th, a tough task but will be in top shape. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After my modest success at the masters lakes classic, its time for a reality check. Tired of being complimented for looking great for my age. Im entering the under 90kg class at the bodypower expo. Time for the lean warrior to do battle with the young goliaths. And to cast aside my advancing years. I am getting the condition i attained 30yrs ago. But almost 20lbs heavier, plus have kept my shape, and most importantly my enthusiasm, and ambition. My extra meals are working a treat, hard to get it all down, but am eating earlier, every 2-3 hrs. update you later. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good idea mate, sounds like you are really pushing yourself which is what its all about


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> After my modest success at the masters lakes classic, its time for a reality check. Tired of being complimented for looking great for my age. Im entering the under 90kg class at the bodypower expo. Time for the lean warrior to do battle with the young goliaths. And to cast aside my advancing years. I am getting the condition i attained 30yrs ago. But almost 20lbs heavier, plus have kept my shape, and most importantly my enthusiasm, and ambition. My extra meals are working a treat, hard to get it all down, but am eating earlier, every 2-3 hrs. update you later. myb :thumbup1:


 Awesome, get the furnace fired up and blast it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Going to be in Southport on 17th so look forward to seeing you compete mate! 

Dan


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

you look amazing mate. big inspiration to me. will be following and learning


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoulders like boulders today. Started with seated dumbell press,15,12 10. increasing weight. last set to max, onto side laterals, same reps, then seated nautilus press, bent over laterals, got up to 25kgs, next seated smiths press. Then my favourites dumbell lateral press thumbs up. Finally pulley laterals. Every week we vary the sequence, although comp training its still heavy, just more reps. 20 sets, is enough, approx 50 mins. will do light legs tonight. My strategy of being only about 10lbs out, 6 weeks ago is working. The extra cardio and higher reps, along with my Geep diet, gradual eating elimination plan, has hardened me well. By losing 1-2 lbs a week keeps your lean tissue. Now its sculpting to get that finish, whilst staying full. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

marticus said:


> I must admit being a competitive bodybuilder, i forget that not everyone wants to compete, and i should focus on those who are just wanting to improve in the gym. Maybe just for holidays, or just for self esteem. As most are probably aware, your diet plays a major role. As does consistent progressive workouts. However most dont usually combine the two, and make little progress. Then a few think chemicals are the answer, and those who do gain muscle, are taking loads. To dabble at b/building is time wasted, you must commit to a lifestyle that allows muscle to grow. A lot of new starters, copy pros workouts and diets, instead of steadily progressing through the phases. Then a lot are too extreme and pay the price. Often left with food phobias, if you are a binger then you have a problem. Luckily alcohol makes me ill, and my high complex carbs, stop the snack attacks. A cheat day may have its benefits, but to me it activates my taste buds, and i struggle to get back in the saddle. Food is fuel, no low stars for me, 5 star only. Eat crap and you will end up looking and feeling crap. The difference is there are bodybuilders and wannabes. Those who take their time to research this site, are trying to take that step to ,and be part of a culture that you are either in ,or you are out. If you want in get the basics right first, form a game plan experiment etc, then if its working, stick with it, dont be deflected. Take your advice from men with muscle, collate it, and be prepared to invest in your food and supplements. Its also hard to stay one of the lads, once you gain some substantial muscle most of your non b/b mates will feel inferiour. Then try and question what you do. These are negatives you dont need. Generally you only have a handful of true friends. You must have a support network of family and friends. Then the strength of character to withstand the pressures against you. I have two sons one 35 the youngest 30. Although they will never compete, they are good sportsmen and both weight train. You cant make someone into a bodybuilder. They have to want it bad! myb:thumbup1:


Excellant post Martin... could'nt have put it better myself..Bodybuilding like any competative sport..is pure dedication and self control plus knowing what works for you..

All the best John


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks john, hope you and your good lady are well, give my regards to your beautiful daughter, know she had a family recently. Hope they are thriving too. Enyoyed her in competition, thought she was one of the most stunning competitors i have ever seen. myb.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

marticus said:


> I must admit being a competitive bodybuilder, i forget that not everyone wants to compete, and i should focus on those who are just wanting to improve in the gym. Maybe just for holidays, or just for self esteem. As most are probably aware, your diet plays a major role. As does consistent progressive workouts. However most dont usually combine the two, and make little progress. Then a few think chemicals are the answer, and those who do gain muscle, are taking loads. To dabble at b/building is time wasted, you must commit to a lifestyle that allows muscle to grow. A lot of new starters, copy pros workouts and diets, instead of steadily progressing through the phases. Then a lot are too extreme and pay the price. Often left with food phobias, if you are a binger then you have a problem. Luckily alcohol makes me ill, and my high complex carbs, stop the snack attacks. A cheat day may have its benefits, but to me it activates my taste buds, and i struggle to get back in the saddle. Food is fuel, no low stars for me, 5 star only. Eat crap and you will end up looking and feeling crap. The difference is there are bodybuilders and wannabes. Those who take their time to research this site, are trying to take that step to ,and be part of a culture that you are either in ,or you are out. If you want in get the basics right first, form a game plan experiment etc, then if its working, stick with it, dont be deflected. Take your advice from men with muscle, collate it, and be prepared to invest in your food and supplements. Its also hard to stay one of the lads, once you gain some substantial muscle most of your non b/b mates will feel inferiour. Then try and question what you do. These are negatives you dont need. Generally you only have a handful of true friends. You must have a support network of family and friends. Then the strength of character to withstand the pressures against you. I have two sons one 35 the youngest 30. Although they will never compete, they are good sportsmen and both weight train. You cant make someone into a bodybuilder. They have to want it bad! myb:thumbup1:


A good post mate with a lot of truth i can relate too


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Arms today, somewhat sullied by a lady member who demands attention in the gym. I run the club without staff, and tell members im not available during my workouts. Usually lunchtime. Having comeback from holiday, she had forgotten completely her workouts, despite 3 months experience. I explained i would rather book her in and take my time showing her, than try when i was focused on my workout. This lead to her to burst into tears and probably cancel her membership. So i battled on and got through my arm workout! When your fees are 19.95 a month, with superb facilities, and advice from myb, i think its not appreciated. myb:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> Arms today, somewhat sullied by a lady member who demands attention in the gym. I run the club without staff, and tell members im not available during my workouts. Usually lunchtime. Having comeback from holiday, she had forgotten completely her workouts, despite 3 months experience. I explained i would rather book her in and take my time showing her, than try when i was focused on my workout. This lead to her to burst into tears and probably cancel her membership. So i battled on and got through my arm workout! When your fees are 19.95 a month, with superb facilities, and advice from myb, i think its not appreciated. myb:confused1:


 lol dont you just love em!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Deadlift today eased up 10kgs for target 30 reps, feel tired and sore, and weight 13st 9lbs, empty first thing. Seeing more detail and subcutaeneous fat thinning nicely. Carbs still 300gms, which i will drop for a few days before my qualifier, to further thin my skin. Carbs are essential along with some fats to metabolise your protein, and give you energy to train. Patience is required as it takes a little longer, to get condition. Yet i see most going high protein low carb, then wonder why they feel flat and tired. Each to his own i suppose! myb :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

b&w1 Taken in 1990, winning efbb over 40s comp, in london. beat kerry kayes, went onto come third in finals. myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

B&W2


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

B&W3


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

B&W 4. only 12st 4lbs, on the day, my latest avatar, was taken in italy july 2008, at 13st7lbs. myb.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin awesome in the pics marty


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that bottom left pic is awesome, when were they taken??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

in fact they all are!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> in fact they all are!!!


photos taken at brent town hall 1990, efbb qualifier, lost that much weight, won waaba uk day before. best shape of my life at 12st 4lbs. came 4th in europe over 40s in barcelona 5th in worlds in osaka japan. 3rd in british efbb finals. keep banging in the carbs will tighten up your skin, and make you get more muscle. legs lookin good on your journal. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mate, your journal has really inspired me


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Spent day at North Britain ran by Eddie Ellwood, great show, over 60 competitors, and a pro am. i presented a trophy for best presentation, and enjoyed being on robin storeys allsports sponsors table. Some great physiques, many will do well in the finals. Gary lister won the proam, beating tom young and jason corrick. A full house of around 600 created a great atmosphere, and no doubt will have inspired many to consider having a go themselves one day. 4 masters qualified, and will prove tough competition in the finals. The pictures from 18yrs ago, have given me food for thought. At my lightest weight i was at my lifetime best, i need that condition to be a winner. So i will probably come down to 13st if i qualify for the Britain final. I have the size,density, and shape. But you cant flex fat, and an inch off my waist will create an illusion! Did back today, my usual format, all the bent overs make me feel sick, but work, like no others. Bit of an ordeal today, felt tired from the travelling, but still a good workout. Cant always be a joy. Gym closed today so can chill. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

If i could start my bodybuilding again as a junior and know what i know now, what would i do? Probably a similar path, but then i stumbled along the way. I would workout 4 times a week split routine 1hr only. Some powerlifting with high intensity. Stay natural as long as possible, till my basic structure was built. Mainly incorporate a high carb moderate protein diet, and avoid alcohol. Hopefully find a decent training partner, and be consistent. Avoid contact sports, and never try to be the strongest man in the gym. Bit of a tall order for a young guy. Luckily i had some good genetics and mentors. However back then it was truly an amateur sport, now there are opportunities, but it is only for a few. I suppose i seized mine and have been a gym owner since 1981, travelled the world to compete. But never quite got into the premier league. That is probably a blessing in a way. How many ex top guys would make a comeback in their late 50s. I am still aspiring, kept my body young, and love inspiring others to follow mine and others. To experience turning back the years, and taking advantage of my wisdom and lifestyle. That doesnt mean i have more commonsence. Not when you act like a 36yr old! As for the chemical side, its far too much relied on, it really is about your eating and regular intense workouts. Keep it simple and dont go down the hrt route without some sensible advice, from a guy who holds his muscle, longterm. Probably you younger guys will think im not in the real world, but if you want long term muscle, fight for it in the gym, feed it 24/7, and keep it for as long as you can, its a precious commodity, and never comes cheap! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today finding the going tough at the moment, ok during workout but taking longer to recuperate. Sticking to my diet like glue, just reducing my carbs a bit, experimenting for the weekend, when i will get a realistic assessment of where my condition really is. Probably a trifle nervous, as i know i have to be jumping out of my skin to qualify at southport. Thats 2 weeks away on sunday. Bit of a conundrum, to get that elusive condition, i need to possibly lose 4-6lbs, maybe more. Lose too much and my loose skin may be noticeable. So far so good, i have plenty of comps to get it right. As the next few weeks unfold, i will get the photos on, can only hope i get it right. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today, really had to battle hard to gain just one rep, from a poor attempt to reach 50 target reps, with a new weight. Depends on my rotator cuff injury,bit sore this week. However had a decent workout, with a good pump. I simply alternate press and fly movements with reps 15, 12, 10. 5 or 6 exercises, strict form. Intro of bench press recently has thickened my upper chest and front deltoids. Just a small attention to detail in the quest to be symmetrical. Try to look at my physique as a judge would, less faults more trophys. But as you improve in the gym and look in the best mirrors, must remember you wont know till you compete, especially when you have some ripped bods next to you! luckily in my 45yrs working out, apart from my rotator cuff injury, i have never torn anything in the gym. my joints are ok, and my cartildge removal 30yrs ago from football, has not hampered my leg work. Injuries are to be avoided and a serious one for me now would be the end of my comps. So its steady away, with dogged determination. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just out of curiosity why do you have a target amount of reps??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> just out of curiosity why do you have a target amount of reps??


its only on compound exercises, bench, deadlift, squat. ie 50 target 12,11,10,9,8. or 40 total 10,9,8,7,6. or 30 total 8,7,6,5,4. or 20 total. 6,5,4,3,2. Thats starting with a weight you can do comfortably, then advancing by 5kgs each week. Its a grind and eventually when you miss the target remember the rep total. then change the target total, to go heavier or lighter. Im doing 50s at moment, more work less weight. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah right, i thought it was on everything... i find if i have a target amount of reps or weight i have to do, but feel a bit tired i just slack a bit until i get them but now i lower the weight and increase intensity which gives me the same benefit without messing with my head!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

will you be at bodypower expo this weekend mate? i am going on sunday


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> will you be at bodypower expo this weekend mate? i am going on sunday


In the under 90s on sat, and there on sunday look forward to meeting you myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah great stuff, good luck for sat!! and i will come and see you on sunday


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoulders like boulders today, went to 20, 15, 12. reps. on most exercises. A tough one, especially for my training partner Norman. At 18st 5lbs and 6ft 5. He hasnt experienced comp workouts, but responded well. Good to see this young guy following my advice, looking like a potential tall class winner. Trouble is he overtrains, in what is supposed to be a warm up before i start. No doubt he will learn about being in a catabolic state soon. We did our usual press followed by an isolation exercise. 7 altogether. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Very wise words, and what an incredible physique! Love following your training and wish you the best of luck for your show!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Off to bodypower expo today, hope i dont look out of place amongst the young warriors, but how else can i inspire older bodybuilders not to give in to Father time. John Citrone paved the way, i want to go further, and make masters comps more respected. Hope to see you there, dont be shy, if you see me. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well , hats off to you mate!! i hope all goes well tomorrow and looking foreward to meeting you on sunday


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Marticus,

Good luck in the show mate, let us know the outcome....

S


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Off to bodypower expo today, hope i dont look out of place amongst the young warriors, but how else can i inspire older bodybuilders not to give in to Father time. John Citrone paved the way, i want to go further, and make masters comps more respected. Hope to see you there, dont be shy, if you see me. myb. :thumbup1:


Good to see you again at the Body Expo. you looked good on stage and did not look out of place.

Daz:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats mate on show. I seen u up on stage and u done well. Think u came third in what i seen but done yourself proud big fella :thumbup1: Good luck for future mate


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks to all who recognised me at the bodypower expo, and for some great support i got on stage. You did not see the lean warrior at his best, as im peaking for 3 weeks time. However although i only came 3rd in the under 90kgs, i felt ok up there, and managed to get the crowd on my side. Not something i will enter again, but enjoyed being amongst the young goliaths. The overall winner wayne robinson, from Newcastle, looked fantastic. Only 74kgs, he slayed the giants! The weekend confirmed i still have a lot to do, to qualify for Nabba Britain. No panic measures, just to work harder in the gym, and cardio. Plus to drop a few pounds, approx 4-6 will make me around 13st 4lbs. The weekend was also very productive in the business sense. We are building up the shop, and got a few distributerships for more supplement companies, and home gym supplies. This solves the problem for our aerobic studio. It will become a light workout area and showroom. Means we have 14 virtually new startrac spinning bikes for sale, to make room for the new equipment. Met a lot of bodybuilding legends, including Frank Richards, won virtually every honour including a good olympia placing about 20yrs ago. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate  i was looking for you yesterday but couldnt find you!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> well done mate  i was looking for you yesterday but couldnt find you!!


Too busy on the sunday, bought some equipment and got away bout 2pm. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i was there all day?? thought one guy was you in a black top but wasnt sure so didnt say owt, lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Was able to do back ok today suitably energised and motivated from the weekend. They say the greatest motivator of all is fear of loss! I am motivated firstly to qualify at the weekend for the Britain final. Then i will be looking to make the top 6, to make it to the Universe. If i do then i will raise the ambition to a top 3 placing. Thats when i know my condition should peak. With my shape and density i still believe, it can be done. So for now in a sense my fear is failing at the first hurdle, and also as the bar is raised, to get over the next. Sort of smart objectives. Then its fail to prepare, prepare to fail! Against the odds also motivates me. A few years ago i lost a lot of weight, after a stint doing Highland games. This left me with a lot of loose skin, I thought a comp would get me into shape but went the low carb route. Disastrously for me it was televised as a documentary bodybuilding pensioners. I came last and all my pals had a huge laugh. Strange they aint laughing any more! That was the greatest motivator ever for me. Still drives me today. So if you never give up and you never give in you just might be ok, to achieve your dream. Mine is still burning strong, and whilst realistically time is against me, i will continue whilst the flame is bright. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

keep it up mate. did you get any pictures of you at the weekend?or that wayne robinson guy??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> keep it up mate. did you get any pictures of you at the weekend?or that wayne robinson guy??


not yet waiting for north west sunday myb.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

marticus said:


> Was able to do back ok today suitably energised and motivated from the weekend. They say the greatest motivator of all is fear of loss! I am motivated firstly to qualify at the weekend for the Britain final. Then i will be looking to make the top 6, to make it to the Universe. If i do then i will raise the ambition to a top 3 placing. Thats when i know my condition should peak. With my shape and density i still believe, it can be done. So for now in a sense my fear is failing at the first hurdle, and also as the bar is raised, to get over the next. Sort of smart objectives. Then its fail to prepare, prepare to fail! Against the odds also motivates me. A few years ago i lost a lot of weight, after a stint doing Highland games. This left me with a lot of loose skin, I thought a comp would get me into shape but went the low carb route. Disastrously for me it was televised as a documentary bodybuilding pensioners. I came last and all my pals had a huge laugh. Strange they aint laughing any more! That was the greatest motivator ever for me. Still drives me today. So if you never give up and you never give in you just might be ok, to achieve your dream. Mine is still burning strong, and whilst realistically time is against me, i will continue whilst the flame is bright. myb:thumbup1:


Good post i thought you looked good up there and you did out size the winner but agree he was in really good condition. You did not look out of place and you should have plenty of belief in yourself as you have done awesome in my opinion. Good luck.

Ohh were is your gym based now marty?

Good luck for future :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

leafman said:


> Good post i thought you looked good up there and you did out size the winner but agree he was in really good condition. You did not look out of place and you should have plenty of belief in yourself as you have done awesome in my opinion. Good luck.
> 
> Ohh were is your gym based now marty?
> 
> Good luck for future :thumbup1:


Hi leafman, thanks for comments, condition is my priority and i am going all out for the britain, even lowering carbs and increasing fats etc, risking loose skin. My gym is 20 miles from carlisle, 8 from maryport,in Aspatria. myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today, helped by shaun watson, top british competitor. Injured at the moment and off work, he is going to push me through some conditioning workouts, up to hopefully the britain finals. Worked hamstrings, stiff leg deadlift, onto nautilus seated leg curl. Finished with light lunges. Dont want too much quad work, competing sunday at southport. Will be a tough few days, trying a different approach to enhancing my condition, which will need to be phenomenal to qualify. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Wish you luck this weekend.

You are an inspiration to all of us. When I read about your training, I want to go and train myself, even on a bad day.

Thank you Martin.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today, guided by shaun, and pushed to our limits. Started with dips, deep a good pre-exhaust before incline dumbells, smiths bench press, seated nautilus press, finally cross over pulleys. A huge pump, just what i need at this stage. Still feeling good, despite my change of diet, next couple of days will be tougher to knock the lean warrior into shape. myb:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have you dropped your carbs right down now mate??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Finally got some photos from my first show. Lakes classic april 26th. Cant download them. www.helenisaacphotography.co.uk over 50s. Not in best condition but ok for my first show. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics mate  i will be in the over 50's by the time i get al this fat off, lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No disrespect to the guy on stage next to you, but you outclassed him by miles. The amount of mass you were carrying compared to him was unreal:thumbup1:


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

marticus said:


> Finally got some photos from my first show. Lakes classic april 26th. Cant download them. www.helenisaacphotography.co.uk over 50s. Not in best condition but ok for my first show. myb:thumbup1:


was that the guy who was on the tv programme a couple years ago?

i remember you were on it marty im sure he was too

what happened to the guy with the mohekan hair cut on the same programme?


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

I noticed you mentioned John Citrone a few posts back. I didn't realise just how accomplished a BB he was until very recently. I live in Washington (I presume you know the area) so Peak Body is 5 minutes from where I live and upon a recent visit I noticed some of his impressive pics from his days alongside the Big Schwarz.

Have you competed alongside John?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

wardster27 said:


> was that the guy who was on the tv programme a couple years ago?
> 
> i remember you were on it marty im sure he was too
> 
> what happened to the guy with the mohekan hair cut on the same programme?


 Youre right ted actually beat me that day! i was out of shape but not to be beat. Maybe cos cameras were there etc. He is a great pal of mine, now 66. Bernie cooper now 63 still going strong. Ukbff world champion. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Manticore said:


> I noticed you mentioned John Citrone a few posts back. I didn't realise just how accomplished a BB he was until very recently. I live in Washington (I presume you know the area) so Peak Body is 5 minutes from where I live and upon a recent visit I noticed some of his impressive pics from his days alongside the Big Schwarz.
> 
> Have you competed alongside John?


 johnny a true legend, did compete in tunisia masters worlds 1991, he came 5th i was 7th. 65 now retired but in great shape. I won junior north britain in 1966 john won the mr and went on to win just about everything. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

marticus said:


> Youre right ted actually beat me that day! i was out of shape but not to be beat. Maybe cos cameras were there etc. He is a great pal of mine, now 66. Bernie cooper now 63 still going strong. Ukbff world champion. myb. :thumbup1:


yes i can remember now but your physique has improved so much since then . you now look in the same condition that bernie was in on that tv show. when i seen that i could not belive my eyes its the same age as my dad and i was thinking jesus christ look at that fukcer!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> great pics mate  i will be in the over 50's by the time i get al this fat off, lol


 Patience is key lose a couple of pounds a week whilst holding or even gaining muscle. Measure your waist around the navel, and get harder gradually. Youve got the lean warrior in your corner, miracles i can do impossibilities take a bit longer! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate, slow and steady i think as i dont want all that loose skin coming back!! its funny because after upping my carbs i seem to be holding my weight and looking leaner?? i hope that is a good thing!!, lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Shoulders like boulders today. Followed Shaun Watsons routine. Side laterals wide and strict 3 sets 15. Then seated press to failure. Followed by front laterals, onto seated dumbells to failure high reps. Bent over laterals, onto shrugs and upright rowing. Great workout, and feeling the diet. Managing to function, bit flat, but can see my body changing. Looking forward to next 2 says, carbing up, for sunday. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Martyn,

great journal that you have going .. VERY impressive physique !

How tall are you ?

As an ex Belfast lad now living in Canada for the last 20 years I had a very good friend from Cumbria, Carlisle, Eric Morris whom I communicated with everyday for 5 years via e-mail. He sadly passed away in 2006 from cancer. Eric was an inspirational natty bodybuilder and powerlifter who was the over 60's BNBF British champion at 72.

Keep inspiring us Marticus !


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Belfast Boy said:


> Hi Martyn,
> 
> great journal that you have going .. VERY impressive physique !
> 
> ...


 Im 5ft 7 almost!, im originally from co durham, married a cumbria girl, one of my members in the gym remembers him. We are 20 miles from carlisle, near maryport. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Arms today, a real blast. 4 biceps, 4 triceps, exercises, alternate, getting carbs back in after 3 days low, higher fats, first time i have tried it, but condition is paramount. Signs are good so far, and i think this old warrior will be his leanest and meanest! this sunday at southport. Will be at north east show saturday, got a trophy for the biggest guns! Come and have a chat if you recognise me. Will let you know monday, how i fare, good, or otherwise. Plus some pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck this weekend mate, hope all goes well, i was hoping to get to southport this weekend but have a wedding on, will be at warrington next week though


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Came 2nd at my north west nabba qualifier sunday at southport. Beaten by the probable brit winner, Brian Connoly, A good pal, he won 16 out of 18 shows 2 years ago. Including 2 universe worlds masters. The lean warrior blooded but unbowed, marches on to the Britain finals, may 30th. My last over 50 as mike sullivan told me nabba are introducing an over 60s next year! Will put pics up tonight. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done mate good result congrats


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate  am looking foreward to the pics!|! brian is an awesome competitor too


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Well Done !


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

congrats mate well done !!


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well done mate

Daz


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

1st photo in gym monday am.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

2


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

3


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

4th photo next to brian connoly, im in blue velvet trunks.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

5


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

6th photo only decent one before batteries ran out in camera. Will post more after pendle valley. myb.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow mate you look awesome. Your back is really thick too, well done mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic pics!! you look great!! i must say brian connoly from the rear looks bloody good too!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Great pictures Marty, you are looking very good on that stage.
> 
> Judging by the one taken in the gym today you DID NOT pig out after the show....lol!
> 
> Which raises a question, do you have some treats/carbs/ a treat meal/whatever after a show or do you just stay on track ready for the next one?


 Thanks janet, i fast carb with a flapjack before i go on stage, my treat would be poached eggs on toast, with bowl of muesli etc. So locked into my diet, i will have steak night before, my shows. Got pendle valley saturday, britain final week after. So must lose another 4lbs to get more condition. Cheats are ok for some but my competition wont be cheating. Hope all is well and you still losing weight. Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

do you find it harder to lose fat as you get older or doesnt it make much difference?? also when older would you say you stand more chance of losing muscle when dieting?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> do you find it harder to lose fat as you get older or doesnt it make much difference?? also when older would you say you stand more chance of losing muscle when dieting?


 Harder to lose body fat, as metabolic rate slower, but you have a muscle memory, which along with hrt is an advantage to the older guy. Plus less socialising etc, more sleep. Injuries main problem, must be avoided. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Damn, I wish I looked just half as good as you do mate and I'm 28!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Did back today despite being sore from yesterdays comp. A different routine from shaun watson, assisted chins, lat pulldowns, pulley rows, t bar rowing, narrow pulldowns, bent over rows. All 15 reps, 3 sets, assisted to failure on some. This was exceptionally tough, and left me struggling to recover. However a lot to do for the finals, so must take the pain now and be super fit, to take on the comparisons. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today, mainly hams and glutes, stiff leg deadlift, curls, lunges had my knees hurting, will do light pump on shoulders tonight, on 3 day deplete with fats, condition bit better, but time to get real, condition is paramount. Now i have stood next to one of Britains best brian c, i know i have a huge task. At the moment i never feel hungry, and can eat the blandest food. Such is my motivation. Looking for another inch off my waist, and more detail back and legs. Dont work my waist as my abs are so heavy, i get a belly. My calves are good, and stop me walking if i work them! So my marching and diet is key, along with shauns conditioning workouts, plus my lighter ones later. This is my last stab at over 50s. Will move over to over 60s, let the youngsters in! myb, :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Posing to sarah brightmans time to say goodby! Time to change my routine, but struggle with some poses, due to my rotator cuff injury. Problem is with the major shows is you have only just over a minute. Keep losing it may be slow, but you have a show! myb


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic shape and conditioning, man!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> Fantastic shape and conditioning, man!


 Thanks, must be some viking in me. I did the highland games 3 yrs ago and was invited to the worlds at inverness. To compete in the over 55s, too short,. not enough time to get technique. Was inducted as a highland warrior after competing in 5 heavyweight games. Hence the lean warrior! have lost 3 stone, to compete, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

hi martin seen you at the lakes and a couple of times last year, your an insperation to all builders of any age, I'm in my late 40's

myself, and after loosing my partner some years ago started training again. i looked up an old copy of bodybuilding monthly

(Ernie Santiago front cover 1979?) ironicly Titaled what ever happened to Martin yates Brown!, well you've answered that many times over, good look for the future, i'll be reading the piece again

yours freddee


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pic! looks like he is gonna be massive soon enough!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Havnt been able to rezize latest pic will do it later. Got a good camera, and it has occured to me i have access to all the bodybuilders back stage, so will start this week at pendle show. Have another 9 shows, so once i get the hang of publishing my pics, just watch this space. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Not much crack out of me last few days, depleted again for 3 days on fats. Ok for 2 but feeling lower than a snakes belly today. Really did not expect to go this route but as it is my last over 50 final, i am pulling all the stops out to get condition. This saturday is pendle valley, means i can try a few different ways to prep. On top of my depleted state, my shoulder was sore today, lack of diclofenic, as i have cut them back, as they contain sodium. Daft really, as my intensity has increased. Oh the joys of competing! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it will be interesting to see what happens doing it like this, hopefully get in great nick ......... you will feel better sat night, 2 more days of pain first!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Feeling almost normal again, now i am carbing up, had an arm workout today, very intense, and seeing the fruits of my labours. The signs are good, and looking forward to pendle valley, saturday. Hopefully Norman the beast, will be unleashed in the first timers, at 18st and 6ft 5, he will make an impression, needs more condition, but he needs to get a taste of what his future, may revolve around. At 26 he could have a great future. He has added 2 stone of lean tissue in 16 months, nows the time to refine him. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

How did you get on mate??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> How did you get on mate??


 won my class, didnt unleash norman, not ready. first timers are entering that class till they win. The standard is amazing, so we are gonna give him 5 months, and put him in tall class uk or nac finals. cheers pal. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Took in my 4th comp this year, a win at pendle valley. Good show high standard. Onto Nabba finals next week, and its all out for the elusive condition. Planning it now, will keep you posted. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats and good luck for next week


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> congrats and good luck for next week


 Thanks hilly, gonna be a reality check, probably going to be the best standard yet, as i get better, the bar gets higher! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Is it normal for the diet to produce excess energy Marty? I am full of energy and mischief....yesterday I went to the gym and did abs, chest and legs, then swimming in the afternoon. I went Greek dancing last night and only stopped at eleven because my visitors were exhausted and begging to be driven home to bed LOL!!!!!
> 
> Am I the only person left with endless energy and stamina????


 Pleased someone has loads of energy! Probably as you are getting fitter, try and keep them scales going down. Apart from when you are hormonely holding water, they are the true indicator of fat loss. Providing you are eating regularly. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats on this weeks win and good luck for the biggy next week.

I wil give you a ring early this week

Daz


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

marticus said:


> Took in my 4th comp this year, a win at pendle valley. Good show high standard. Onto Nabba finals next week, and its all out for the elusive condition. Planning it now, will keep you posted. myb:thumbup1:


Well done mate!


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrat's on your Pendelle Valley win .. "stay pumped" and best wishes for the Brit's next week !


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations on your win mate  get the pics up  Brian c won his class yesterday in warrington, there were only two in it but they both looked really good


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Congratulations on your win mate  get the pics up  Brian c won his class yesterday in warrington, there were only two in it but they both looked really good


 Hi 2nd was my pal bob dawson, they will both be in southport, will have to be ripped to get in top 6. Can only be in best ever condition, which think i will be. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Latest pic from pendle valley, myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

More pics pendle valley myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Congrats on this weeks win and good luck for the biggy next week.
> 
> I wil give you a ring early this week
> 
> Daz


 Hi daz hope all is well, gonna be a tough week, got a dramatic conditioning program, it will make me or break me! Will see you sunday, after my final over 50 final. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good in the pics mate keep at it this week and good luck


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Apologies for not sizing pics waiting for software, more pics from pendle valley. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Marty, download the "image resizer.exe" on the right hand side of this page and i'll install it and sort it for you tomorrow.

JKW


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking really good in those pics!! i am hoping to be at the finals too to cheer you on


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

liking the pics. true inspiration.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

hello mate, just popped in to say i think i saw you at the bodypower expo in birmingham on stage?

really good read this

regards.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Really under pressure to do well in the britain, my toughest task yet. Pulling out all the stops and had 4 shows to prepare. If all works then i will reach the best condition of my life, cant ask for any more. Im fit for all the comparisons, and will give it my all. Will keep you posted. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

3rd day of my depletion, beginning to see the fruits of my labours. An inch off my waist, and my intercostals showing. Hams better and my cuts more evident. I feel alot more confident now for my last over 50s final. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

marticus said:


> 3rd day of my depletion, beginning to see the fruits of my labours. An inch off my waist, and my intercostals showing. Hams better and my cuts more evident. I feel alot more confident now for my last over 50s final. myb:thumbup1:


Good luck mate, I know you'll do well!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Apologies for lack of info lately but been concentrating on the masters over 50s final. However, next week i will have my thinking head back on, and will give you info overload. Just booked my trip to italy to the ibfa universe and europes. Taking pals brian connolly and bob dawson to Sapri, july 3rd to 8th. My fourth trip, arduous but a great buzz. Its 150 miles south of naples, a beautiful coastal resort, the show held on the promenade. Never rained on that day for 38 years! Will be at the nac show on sunday, looking after Daz who is in the classic. Wish him well, coming a long way from weymouth. If you are at either of these shows, give me some support, the lean warrior has chiseled his physique, as much as is possible. Despite the ravages of time, i am primed and ready for my final over 50, battle at southport. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck buddy...although u don't look like you need it...went to Sapri about 5 years ago, your right it is beautiful place...wish I could be there!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished 3 days zero carbs, zero fats only veg, felt ok as 3rd week. Drastic but time i suffered, will give more details later. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

eeew sounds horrible mate!!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

3 DAYS DEPLETED, not best of photos, weighing 13st 4lbs, 2 days to carb up.myb


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking good Marticus, a very lean warrior, well done mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!!! lookin sharp!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!!! lookin sharp!


 thanks pal, its a good feeling to see results after all that pain. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking very dry and lean bud well done you should lok exceptional carbed right up


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

laurie g said:


> looking very dry and lean bud well done you should lok exceptional carbed right up


 Thanks pal, intro yourself if you get chance, looks like you have all the time in the world to make your mark. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

marticus said:


> Thanks pal, intro yourself if you get chance, looks like you have all the time in the world to make your mark. myb:thumbup1:


i will do if i recognise you in the flesh im rubbish with faces- well yeah im only just 25 so hopefully i will grow a bit more and stop looking like a prebubescent boy:tongue:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

1 day of carb up


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

marty, did you know that you are on the new Muscle Fury leaflet...have just got my order through and there is you and 2 other guys on it with details of your wins etc.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> marty, did you know that you are on the new Muscle Fury leaflet...have just got my order through and there is you and 2 other guys on it with details of your wins etc.


 Told i was in it, waiting for my order, fame at last! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuk! you look super lean martin! fab job, give em hell!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Although much improved, didnt get the condition to make top 6 in nabba britain, 20 good physiques, best line up ever. As predicted won by pal brian connolly, pushed by john lees. Came 3rd in the Nac British open sunday. Now 5 weeks out from europes in italy. Have decided to drop another 7 lbs to get the condition i need. Watch this space, will reveal my quest to get ripped. Will put photos on soon. The lean warrior must get leaner! myb, :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes well done marty  i heard the standard was really good in southport, but you can only get leaner ready for the next ones!!


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well done Marty, the standard must have been very high, you were in superb condition.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw you on stage yesterday Marticus,thought you looked great and imo you had the most balanced/asthetic physique of the line up.You also looked very relaxed and happy to be there which was a pleasure to witness.

Nail the conditioning and you're onto a winner.Best wishes


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Nabba Britain final, gave it my best shot, but condition is beating shape and symetry. Being an old dinasour it has taken me 2yrs to rebuild my physique. Its time to super define it. Will keep on posting pics, to my europe comp in italy july 5th. The lean warrior blooded but unbowed, has a month to win once more. myb.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

look great. any pics of the winner? just for comparison


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there are some really good over 50's it seems, it is really good to see!! i know guys a lot younger than me that are a right mess and think they are too old to start training! i am going to show them your pics and hopefully it will give them a kick up the ****!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great thread. you look awsome mate. looking through your journal, your a Legend.

will learn alot from you. Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After about 12 weeks writing my journal, i have had almost 10,000 views and 500 replies. Very positive feedback, and friendships formed. In my experience if you give a little it often gets a lot in return. Its obvious a lot are following my ups and downs, and hopefully are gleaning some useful info. To inspire and share my progress and mistakes is quite a buzz. My first competitor via this site, was daz 8 who i have helped prep over last few weeks. He competed at the nac open britain in the classic at 69kgs. Came 3rd and going to nac worlds in holland this saturday. Managed to help him much improve, which was great to witness. Will get him to put his pics up soon. Over next 4 weeks will detail my plan to lose 7lbs. As a teaser my aerobic work is now 3 half hour marching up hills, clenching my buttocks. That will be a site to see! my workouts as before, high reps, high intensity. my diet i will detail later. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

More pics:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bit small that marty, lol !!! i do loads of hill walking for my cardio, much better than the boring bike!! i am going up to the lakes for the weekend at some point this summer to do lots of walking there, i havent been there for a while but often go round buttermere lake for a nice easy walk


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> bit small that marty, lol !!! i do loads of hill walking for my cardio, much better than the boring bike!! i am going up to the lakes for the weekend at some point this summer to do lots of walking there, i havent been there for a while but often go round buttermere lake for a nice easy walk


 hi kezz gym 15 miles from buttermere, you can have a workout as well. Did i detail a new diet for you? will pm tomorrow if not, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

How good it feels to be straight back into my workouts and diet, despite my 2 comps at the weekend. 6 entered, and despite reasonable success, i am following a well worn path. I dont peak till later in the year. However its a learning curve, and at last i am realising, my muscle density is probably where it is going to stay. I need less bodyfat to show the quality i have slaved to build. More cardio, and high intensity workouts, finding the mental capacity to take more pain. Targeting my weaknesses, and being prepared to lose more weight to create an illusion on stage. Obviously my dieting is key. My last month has taught me a lot. So i am following this cycle. Moderate carb day then a high carb day. Then 2 days of low carbs high good fats. I really enjoy the change in foods, and know this will glean any excess fat from my lower back and glutes. On my very low carb days i will increase protein. No need for cheat days, i hate getting my taste buds messed up, such is my motivation, much more to come, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Great thread. you look awsome mate. looking through your journal, your a Legend.
> 
> will learn alot from you. Thanks for sharing your knowledge


 Hi jay is that you on the avatar, thats one great physique. when are you competing again? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marti how many carbs do you have on low.medium and high days


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> marti how many carbs do you have on low.medium and high days


 Try to go from zero carbs, fibrous veg only, to 200gms to 400gms. Keep fats at 70gms good fats mainly. Im suprised how good i feel on the fats. This is my interpretation, and wont suit everyone. Also remember im going for condition, and my physique is almost built. Experiment with your own version, all depends on your motivation.:thumbup1:myb


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> hi kezz gym 15 miles from buttermere, you can have a workout as well. Did i detail a new diet for you? will pm tomorrow if not, myb:thumbup1:


 no mate you didnt tell me.... when we come up i will give you a shout and have a workout with you


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good work buddy, much more to come mm :thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> After about 12 weeks writing my journal, i have had almost 10,000 views and 500 replies. Very positive feedback, and friendships formed. In my experience if you give a little it often gets a lot in return. Its obvious a lot are following my ups and downs, and hopefully are gleaning some useful info. To inspire and share my progress and mistakes is quite a buzz. My first competitor via this site, was daz 8 who i have helped prep over last few weeks. He competed at the nac open britain in the classic at 69kgs. Came 3rd and going to nac worlds in holland this saturday. Managed to help him much improve, which was great to witness. Will get him to put his pics up soon. Over next 4 weeks will detail my plan to lose 7lbs. As a teaser my aerobic work is now 3 half hour marching up hills, clenching my buttocks. That will be a site to see! my workouts as before, high reps, high intensity. my diet i will detail later. myb:thumbup1:


Martyn's advice has been fantastic for the last 2 weeks before my comp.

I have now competed 4 times 2x ukbff qualifiers, ukbff British where I came 6th and now 3rd at the NAC Championships. I am still learning on how to get it right in those last 2 weeks and thanks to Martyn I came to the NAC in my best condition and can only improve each time now.

Daz:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking big in that pic daz

<---------


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

****ing hell what an inspiration. You look great in them pics mate.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Martyn's advice has been fantastic for the last 2 weeks before my comp.
> 
> I have now competed 4 times 2x ukbff qualifiers, ukbff British where I came 6th and now 3rd at the NAC Championships. I am still learning on how to get it right in those last 2 weeks and thanks to Martyn I came to the NAC in my best condition and can only improve each time now.
> 
> Daz:thumb:


 Hi daz thanks for that, hope your trip to nac worlds is a good one. No matter the quality of your competition few will have your balance, shape and size. So impressed would like you to join the british team in sapri july 3rd- 8th. Short notice, they have classic classes, universe and european champs. Will pm you details. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My recent experience looking after daz 8 recently reminds me of one of my favourite sayings. Mess with me i will be your worst nightmare, love me i will expedite your dreams. Having helped daz to get into his best condition, after a recent failure, gave me a great buzz. Which i must have given over the years to my mentors. I am a giving but also an unforgiving person. Good and bad i suppose, like most. Just hope i can expedite a few more, like i say give a little, it can gain a lot, or indeed save your bacon occasionally. But thats another story! :thumbup1: myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Got some exciting news yesterday, an invite to another competition abroad, waiting for confirmation on flights etc. Before my trip to italy, so even more motivation, to get super conditioned. On my 2nd depletion day, feel ok, and managing my 3 half hour marches. Weighed in first thing 13st 6lbs. Looking critically at my videos and photos, at recent shows. I have at least 7lbs to lose over the next month. Going to be a battle, but nothing comes easy. I have very accurate scales, and find my weight varies little, as my eating is always 5 star. Most have food phobias, and crave sugars, salts and animal fats. I was no exception, but gradually i have fought my cravings, and avoid junk at all times. A younger guy can probably get away with cheat meals etc. I cant its like an alcoholic, it explodes my taste buds, and makes my eating regime tougher. I can still enjoy a dry glass of wine, and my cheat would be poached eggs on toast, with light cheese. My last pint of lager was celebrating my europe win in italy a year ago. Followed by 2 glasses of wine, made my head spin. Its all about who your friends are, you run with the pack, i spend time with fellow competitors like shaun watson, brian connolly, never vary their food all year round. May sound crazy to some but you can enjoy this way of life, it tests you but is healthy, providing you are not too extreme. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> looking big in that pic daz
> 
> <---------


 Cheers BigDom:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

A lot of us are now focusing on holidays, probably in july and august, thats your motivation to stand out from the crowd. Shed a few pounds, and show that 6 pack. A lot can be achieved in 4 to 6 weeks. Why not increase your intensity and reps, plus more cardio. Cut out the cheat meals,and bounce up and down your carbs. All this will increase your metabolic rate and can achieve 2lbs a week fat loss. If you have gained decent tissue, why hide it with excess fat. 2 inches off your waist will create an illusion of you looking bigger. If you look back through my journal you will see a 10lb weight loss. This was lost slowly and resulted in almost 2 inches off my waist. So give it a shot and shock your friends with your 6 pack. If you achieve it let me know photo would be good. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Full body routine today except arms. Joined by shaun watson, 2 exercises per bodypart, 3 sets of 15. Thats going to be part of my routine for now, with sunday off. Had a decent carb day yesterday, high one today, probably a steak tonight. 3 weeks to my first international comp. Will pick up the cardio, and tighten the diet. In very good shape now, so maybe my extreme condition is close. The gym is picking up again, considering employing a manager, as i find it hard to engage with most seasonal trainers, they are simply passing through, as and when the mood takes them. Most are addicted to fast foods and binge drinking, and expect the gym to fix things in weeks. Time for someone fresh to expand the club. Trouble is they need marketing skills etc as well as being gym savvy. I suspect most locals who apply will have never been in the club. Yet expect you to employ them! All for now, myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the 5 stars, and reps. Let me know if there are some problems you have i may be able to help with. We all need guidance and i do enjoy giving my opinion. Like they say a shy bairn doesnt get any sweets! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My 300th post, in which i would like to pay tribute to one of my gym members and uk muscle member. Jonti 1 leg. Despite his disability and constant pain, jonti is one of my best achievers. Trains with tenacity and great innovation. Unable to wear his leg because of a hip problem, he finds ways to develop every bodypart. Yesterday i watched him doing shrugs on our nautilus pulley row. Laid flat, his leg against the foot plate. Will try it myself next trap workout. Jonti is big on nutrition, and encourages his son michael 17 to train with him. Great to see him get results and increased self esteem. He would also like to get on stage one day, to inspire and show the wonders of weight training against the odds. Enough said myb:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this is one of my favourite journals to follow. thanks for all your sharing martyn


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

marticus said:


> My 300th post, in which i would like to pay tribute to one of my gym members and uk muscle member. Jonti 1 leg. Despite his disability and constant pain, jonti is one of my best achievers. Trains with tenacity and great innovation. Unable to wear his leg because of a hip problem, he finds ways to develop every bodypart. Yesterday i watched him doing shrugs on our nautilus pulley row. Laid flat, his leg against the foot plate. Will try it myself next trap workout. Jonti is big on nutrition, and encourages his son michael 17 to train with him. Great to see him get results and increased self esteem. He would also like to get on stage one day, to inspire and show the wonders of weight training against the odds. Enough said myb:thumbup1:


cheers boss...appreciate it :blush:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

For those of you embarking on being in shape for your hols heres a few more tips. Go gluten free no wheat products, drink 4 litres of water, and eat every 3 hrs. Avoid alcohol, fast sugars, count your gms of protein, and complex carbs. Try low and high days of carbs, and 1 day a week try depleting carbs, replacing with good fats. Up your cardio to 1hr plus a day and increase intensity with the weights. Avoid too much sodium, and dont rely on protein shakes only. Eat more good solid foods.Measure your waist around the navel not where your jeans hang. Gradually try and thin your subcutaneous fat, to less than half an inch. Be honest with yourself look in your worst mirror not your best. Set yourself targets, not just in the gym. With your diet and food phobias. Try and not to binge on your fantasies, and gradually think as food as fuel, quality counts. Nothing wrong with being ordinary, but being a bodybuilder, means you want to be special. That means discipline and sacrifice, which ordinary people rarely do. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Whilst not wanting to open a can of worms, as a veteran bodybuilder i find the amount of chemicals used by some of probably younger guys, quite mind boggling. The old adage of minimum amounts for maximum gains does not apply. Undoubtedly they have there place, and if used correctly have benefits. However young men have abundant supplies of testosterone and growth hormone. Most would get results from a third of what they profess to take, or if any at all. If you are natural and making gains build your foundation first. Same as excess protein, my mentor eddie ellwood built a 19st winning physique on less than 250gms a day. Spend your cash wisely, and get good advice, avoid too much test, or you will end up crazy. I AM NOT THE MAN TO GIVE DETAILED ADVICE , there are much more up to date guys on this site, who could help you. My only credibility is im still competitive after 45yrs at a decent level. Never abused my health for the sake of short term gains. The real way to build a good physique, is to invest in good food and your workouts, be consistent and learn more about nutrition and lifestyle. Rather than prioritising chemicals. Most can only gain 7 to 12 lbs of muscle in a year, any fast gains are not good hard lean tissue, and soon lost, when you finish your course. Yes i am maybe a bit long in the tooth, but for those of you in a hurry to get a winning physique, think a bit more longterm, save some cash and if i am anything to go by, you have all the time in the world. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

these young lads think a decent physique comes out of a bottle, they take 3-4g per week of test along with other stuff and still dont have a decent body, they dont believe me when i tell them how little i use and that nutrition is the key.... if you cant grow on 500mg per week then i suggest you take up darts or something, lol

Just take a look around any gym and see how many amazing physiques there are i bet you could count them on one hand..... then look at the amount of people taking stuff and you would need about ten hands to count them on!! nutrition is the key... end of


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

marticus WOW. Just discovered this thread. Amazing!

I have a question. As we age, and certain biological chemicals deplete we become more susceptible to disease and sickness. Are you finding that gear is exacerbating any illness you come across or do you feel still healthy?

Im going to assume you've been using gear for a long time since your condition and age; do you ever think that such long term use even with cycling you may be doing some irreversible damage?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pariah said:


> marticus WOW. Just discovered this thread. Amazing!
> 
> I have a question. As we age, and certain biological chemicals deplete we become more susceptible to disease and sickness. Are you finding that gear is exacerbating any illness you come across or do you feel still healthy?
> 
> Im going to assume you've been using gear for a long time since your condition and age; do you ever think that such long term use even with cycling you may be doing some irreversible damage?


 According to my doctor i am very healthy, never started till i ws 31yrs, had long periods off, now feel hrt is beneficial, because of my age. Told i look 10yrs younger. Fact is long term smoking and drinking is much more ageing. Plus i have a very positive attitude, and strong immune system, from being brought up on a farm. Remember most media bang on about the negatives of anabolics, few extoll the benefits. Never had any illnesses to speak of, especially on my hrt. Also stayed away from heavy courses orals etc, now relatively small amounts longer term, never eat crap, and always used supplements. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Greekgoddess...with due repect, there is 478 posts within this thread so i missed that part.

marticus, thanks for the reply. When you say "relatively small mounts longer term", can you put some numbers to that...publicly or privately.

Btw you look far younger than 10 years IMO, and my wifes. Kudos.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pariah said:


> Greekgoddess...with due repect, there is 478 posts within this thread so i missed that part.
> 
> marticus, thanks for the reply. When you say "relatively small mounts longer term", can you put some numbers to that...publicly or privately.
> 
> Btw you look far younger than 10 years IMO, and my wifes. Kudos.


 Whillst i have no problem with your question, not something i want to detail, maybe one day. Just then it becomes part of a debate, and whilst does help recoverability, and the fountain of youth to the older guy. My years of experimentation and research, is not going to be in the public domain. Just know for sure all these heavy courses banded about are expensive and not good long term. Think hrt is more suited to older guys. Everyone is free to use what they want, but its also everyones responsibility to exercise caution. Plus to realise the real magic bullet is your nutrition and progress in the gym. Sure they do act as a catalyst to maybe get you to the next level, and i know from informed sources that some natural guys simply avoid whats detectable. Thats my opinion, for what its worth. Probably what you would expect from a seasoned old warrior. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got confirmation i am flying to Fulda near frankfurt in Germany, to enter wpf masters universe, a week before my trip to europes in italy. This is courtesy of joe walker organiser of the lakes classic, my thanks to him. Over the last 20yrs i have had a dozen trips abroad as far away as japan, for various federations. Last year was my first wins after several placings, in sapri, and koper in slovenia. Ibfa world and european champion, over 55s. All these experiences through bodybuilding, so many positives in a culture that attracts so much critisism, and derision. Whilst recently 62, i still have ambition, as long as my physique improves, which at the moment it appears to be doing. Will put some new pics on soon. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Legs today, last heavy intense one before my comps at the end of the month. Full pre exhaust, stiff leg deadlifts, leg curls, extensions, then leg press, finally squats. Failed at 2 plates on smiths, at 10reps final set. Took me an hour to recover. My lower back feels pumped, and glutes tight. Worked out with my wife margaret, good hard trainer. Norman and i have amicably decided to train separately, as he wants to play rugby again. I need to condition more, and the gym is busy again, so i need to workout at different times. My workouts with norman were productive, especially for my back and hams. But its time to chisel my physique, for that winning look. Higher reps more pump and intensity etc. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear it is all going well for you with the prep Marty....your training sessions sound amazing. No fear of hard work there!
> 
> The contest in Germany sounds fantastic... its a beautiful country, and so close to your Italian trip as well. It should be a great time for you. Looking forward to seeing all the photos.
> 
> Hoping to get up to Cumbria to meet you when I come over in August. One of our mutual friends has offered to drive us up for a day. I also plan to be in the best shape of my life by then, so you can see the results of all the good advice you have given me. Its given me even more motivation !


 Look forward to that, some 30miles from penrith, we are near all the northern lakes, and you can meet jonti too. Just concentrate on getting lean you can do a lot in 2 months. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Time to summarise some of my journal. I workout as follows, mondays back, tuesdays legs, weds chest. thursdays shoulders, fridays arms, sats, full body except arms. approx 50 mins, 3 sets of 15. 5 to 6 exercises per body part. Sundays off. Cardio 2 half hour hilly marches per day. Walk at a brisk pace. This is probably how i will workout for the rest of my active days. Just changing angles, exercises, and reps. I aim to keep within 7 lbs of my contest weight, which i suspect will be 13st. Thats with an 18 inch arm, 17+ neck, 17+ calf 31 waist 37 hips and a 26 inch thigh. At just under 5ft 7in. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

A lot of people are probably earning less at the moment, and finding it difficult to justify spending on supplements etc. Well you probably spend too much anyway. Most of your vits and minerals come from a decent diet anyway. Tins of tuna, eggs, cottage cheese, chicken and fish, are not expensive. Whey isolates should be used sparingly, and those using chemicals, could use a lot less. If you are a promising bodybuilder and go to a gym run by competitive owners. Then try and get some sponsorship. Bring your pals to the gym, and promote his business. If you are really determined to improve then you cant be a weekend millionaire. Alcohol is empty calories , and social drugs, a no no. Ok you might say for you, well you have a point, but if you want a great physique, a level head is first and foremost. Spend your money wisely and if you have potential to succeed at whatever level. Be consistent, seek advice from genuine competitors, and think positive. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Hi daz thanks for that, hope your trip to nac worlds is a good one. No matter the quality of your competition few will have your balance, shape and size. So impressed would like you to join the british team in sapri july 3rd- 8th. Short notice, they have classic classes, universe and european champs. Will pm you details. myb:thumbup1:


 Hi Martyn sent you a disc of photos from Manchester and Holland,

A local company might pay for the trip to Italy so can you send me the details about the class and cost etc.

I have to say the NAC Worlds was an amazing experience by far rthe best and most professional show I have ever been too and the standard of competitors was excellent.

Daz:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Hi Martyn sent you a disc of photos from Manchester and Holland,
> 
> A local company might pay for the trip to Italy so can you send me the details about the class and cost etc.
> 
> ...


 hi daz,there is classic classes, under173cm- 0kg, or plus173- 0kg. or bodybuilding class under 170cm. we fly from manchester 3rd july back on 8th. total cost is about 150 plus cost of flight. Fly to naples from liverpool, that was 172. It is an arduous journey but a wonderful experience. let me know. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

16 days to masters universe in fulda germany. My conditioning mentor has set me a few challenges to get ripped. About 5 lbs of inner muscle fat, plus glutes and lower back. He has stepped up my protein, and cardio, which will i hope bring home the bacon. Just been told unofficially ukbff are now banning competitors from entering their shows if they have entered another federations shows. No doubt we will get some official news shortly. My opinion is for seniors and masters to be excempt, we are the ones who have contributed to bodybuildings success, over the years. Politics should not rule our sport, its so hard to get into contest shape. You should be able to show your physique wherever. Different if you are contracted etc. No doubt the debate will start shortly. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not just seniors and masters mate its a stupid rule IMO and shouldnt be brought in at all.

People should be able to compete were they like unless under contract.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ohh and good luck in germany mate


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

marticus said:


> A lot of people are probably earning less at the moment, and finding it difficult to justify spending on supplements etc. Well you probably spend too much anyway. Most of your vits and minerals come from a decent diet anyway. Tins of tuna, eggs, cottage cheese, chicken and fish, are not expensive. Whey isolates should be used sparingly, and those using chemicals, could use a lot less. If you are a promising bodybuilder and go to a gym run by competitive owners. Then try and get some sponsorship. Bring your pals to the gym, and promote his business. If you are really determined to improve then you cant be a weekend millionaire. Alcohol is empty calories , and social drugs, a no no. Ok you might say for you, well you have a point, but if you want a great physique, a level head is first and foremost. Spend your money wisely and if you have potential to succeed at whatever level. Be consistent, seek advice from genuine competitors, and think positive. myb:thumbup1:


Wow Marti, truly wise words!

It's been a fine journal and I've taken lots from it, good luck with your show.

My first post on this thread said you were an inspiration and I still stand by that.

All the best mate

Scott


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

I forgot how much motivation and encoragement this thread gives you its been ages since ive read on here and after just reading the last couple of pages i feel energised and read to lose a few more pounds before my holiday gonna get on that treadmill tonight and gonna drop some carbs for a bit as i have been a carb whore for the past couple of months so it will be good to shock the body.

Cheers Marty


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Motivation to achieve a great physique is easy for me. I never quite managed to capitalise on my genetics and mentoring, during my teenage years. Later in my early 30s, after winning novice britain, a car crash stopped me being one of britains best. Those who were my peers at the time still remind me of what might have been. Yet 30 years on i have rekindled that ambition, after rebuilding my body over the last 2 yrs. Having taken good advice from pro bodybuilders, i am verging on being in a lifetimes best shape and condition. Obviously a bit of a slow starter! So not everyone has my background and may find motivation difficult to find. However i believe some can summon up the courage and dare to be different. Look around at most older guys, who dont look after themselves. They have given in to the ravages of time. Do you really want to be like them? Thats some motivation. You may be looking for a new job or partner, or simply to look like you used to. Find it and it will give you the drive to be what you want to be. Without it you are lost, so motivate your mind, be positive, and believe to achieve. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

The gym has picked up after a lot of no shows last month. Beginning to dislike fitness trainers. No commitment, last minute dash to get into shape for holidays. Want more hardcore, that come along rain hail or shine. Love getting results for those willing to get stuck in. If you are dedicated, but struggling to get results, then try the following. Short sharp intense workouts, with a bit more consistency in your eating. The more you can consume of quality food the leaner and harder you will become. Every 3 hrs 30gms plus variable proteins, with 40gms plus of carbs, complex, mainly gluten free. Have a high and a low day, followed by a day of depletion, with 100gms of good fats. This will speed up your metabolic rate, and harden you. If too complicated settle on similar quality foods every day. Holi:thumbup1:days are looming time too shed a few pounds. Despite what the ladies say they much prefer a lean mean loving machine! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marti when trying to add muscle what does your off season diet look like??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> marti when trying to add muscle what does your off season diet look like??


 Hi Hilly, mine is one of maintaining what i have got. However more read meat, cottage cheese, pitta bread, muesli. However condition is paramount now, so as long as i intend to compete, i will cycle in my off season low carb, high carb, no carb, with good fats. To try and keep lean, i get fat very quickly. Without comps can be lazy too. Just wish wasnt an off season. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

5 gold stars, and now my silver spurs, wow been quite a journey. And a learning curve for me too. From being quite resigned to having to go the high carb route, because of my loose skin. I have been trying different variations recently, to get extreme condition. Over the next few weeks i hopefully will succeed. Its tough but i havent the time to wait for later in the year. Its this next 2 weeks i need to be ripped. Maybe if it works i may reveal more. I just hope those following this journal, have gleaned some info, and had some success with it. Keep it simple, and dont allow info overload. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratz on silver member mate. I'll keep following this thread as i learn little bits from you all the time, you truly are a legend and to be where you are with your life must make you feel great. We can only keep learning from great people like you. Good luck with the trips you will own the stage and it will be yours! :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As a nation are we doomed because of the obesity epedemic? I fear we are, how to you get the genie back in the bottle? Fast junk food is constantly in your face, and soon most will be obese. So is the best investment technology to get people in and out of bed chair lifts, mobility scooters etc. We seem to accept fat people and even sympathise with them. They are usually in denial that food is there problem, and blame inactivity etc. I have ran fitness clubs since 1981, and see a year on year deteroration in ordinary joes health. Fatter, weaker, and lazier. Oh and impatient to. They expect to lose their excess fat in weeks. The answer is to tax them, instead of a softly, softly approach. We all have a responsibility to help our loved ones not fall into the obesity abyss. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Great thread Marti .. keeps getting better with straight honest advice based on your own experience. Once individuals realize that "food is fuel" and in fact nutrition is 70% of the equasion not overdosing on chemicals they will get the gains they are looking a lot faster.


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess! You look superb, there's a huge difference to your avi, not that you didn't already look good an all that. Well done, I'm following Marti's food plan and am having success also, he's a star int he? :thumb:

Scott


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumb :Wow, a real success story, you look amazing.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> There is only three weeks between the two avis so it is even more amazing!
> 
> Marty's advice works, you just have to do what he says......simples!!


 Well done janet, good to see some results, now is the time to realise you have made one giant step, but the climb to where you want to be is still long and arduos. So keep on doing what you are doing, its so easy to slide back. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Enjoy your weekend, i am taking advantage of being on the edge of the lakes, putting together some meagre supplies. My enjoyment is some quality time with my wife margaret, who puts up with my crazy ways. The other pleasure is being in peak condition, on a warm sunny day. Will cover up of course, so as not to shock the tourists! As if. Im a gregarious guy, proud of my profession, embarrased by those who dont care about their health, proudly sporting beer bellies, and calorie filled backsides. Occasianally trying to poke fun at me! Doesnt seem to happen in other countries, is it a british thing to knock anyone who is different? :thumbup1: :confused1: myb


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree that it is a british thing to poke fun at others, i think its merely through jeleausly and the fact that most people are too lazy to exercise, or the whole quick fix society thing with microwave meals etcv


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its a human thing. people will poke fun at something that is out of the ordinary to them and makes them feel bad about themselves. taking the mick helps uplift them in a way.

same as school children.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

lakes 2 weeks out from germany, 3 weeks italy, 4 days depleted.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

lakes2


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

lakes3


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

lakes4


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man your a unit


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin good mate you really are. well done to you. look at those abs haha good man.

p.s. lakes look lush!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> man your a unit


 Thanks young man, much appreciated. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting some quality advice, on how to bring through condition. Its a tough call, and still few weeks to go. With respect to my mentors, i wont give you exact details. Unlike throughout my journal, i have been very open. However these guys are pros, and command good fees for personalising competition preparation. Its also only to get extreme condition. Most dont need to go as far as myself., and would not tolerate the lifestyle. I will continue to give good honest advice, just excuse my summaries, and repeat of certain themes. Not everyone wants to read my journal throughout. I admit i am still learning,especially about condition. Keep glancing at my updates. They may inspire, or help in some small way.myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope your well Marty, just wondering how tall you are and what do you weigh now? Cheers


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think pic number 4 looks great  i look foreward to the updates of your journal


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

You are great man, do you go to sapri for the Univers ibfa, and another man and girl from england come with you?

I have a friend in over 45 bodybuilding

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> Hope your well Marty, just wondering how tall you are and what do you weigh now? Cheers


 5ft 6+ 13st 7lbs. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> You are great man, do you go to sapri for the Univers ibfa, and another man and girl from england come with you?
> 
> I have a friend in over 45 bodybuilding
> 
> falcou


 This will be my 4th year, had a 2nd, won last year. British team of 5 this year, one lady, i believe. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

OK FRIEND THANKS ONE MAN AND ONE LADY GOOD TEAM FROM ENGLAND SAPRI IS GREAT CONTEST AND BEAUTIFULL TOWN

FALCOU


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

My training partners was in sapri in 2007 he said to me that a very big english man win the over 45, it is friend of you?

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> My training partners was in sapri in 2007 he said to me that a very big english man win the over 45, it is friend of you?
> 
> falcou


 yes, its brian connolly, will be there again, this year. just won over 50 nac worlds. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

marticus said:


> 5ft 6+ 13st 7lbs. myb:thumbup1:


 thought you must have been 'vertically challenged' like myself because i seen that you wrote your around the 13st 7lbs mark back along a few pages and you look massive so it must be the height thing :laugh: cheers for replying mate :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Back and legs done so far this week, but enough about myb, hows your quest for a better physique going? Are you making progress, or is it a case of 5 steps forward, then 2 steps back? Weekends used to be my undoing. We all like to socialise, but running with the pack on crazy weekends, was never me. Instead i used to indulge, from friday evenings till monday. Eating all the fats, sugars and salt i denied myself through the week. Not until i made them normal days, did i progress. So get them sorted, and moderate your drinking etc. If losing bodyfat, be honest with yourself. Measure your waist, around the navel, not your hips. You can only add ounces of quality tissue in a week, but lose pounds of fat. So the scales usually tell it like it is. All this bodyfat measurement with calipers is flawed. We often carry fat in different places. Until you count your carbs, protein and fats, then work to a game plan, you will never succeed. As for muscle gain, its a long arduous task, and long term. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

5 steps foreward 2 steps back, have you looked at my journal today!! lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> 5 steps foreward 2 steps back, have you looked at my journal today!! lol


 Just looked earlier bit of a coincidence! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Making great progress, not cheating on the diet, don't drink and have upped the cardio. Seeing such progress makes me more determined , not less. I will never let up till I have the conditioning I need to win.
> 
> I felt like I had no energy for the cardio today after two days carb depletion, but managed to get through it in the end. Slept through a hypnosis cd this afternoon and now have my energy back after eating fish with green beans and spinach. Off Greek dancing again and to drink soda water.....lol


 hi janet, if you google nac worlds, you will see photos of brian, looking leaner on avatar, now we are seeing fruits of your labours. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Lookin great Marti .. keep living in the Dark place (low carbs ) and the condition will get even sharper throughout !

Thanks for posting the pics .. as a pic speaks a thousand words.

Remember *"The Mind Leads The Body"*


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Lost 4lbs this week, in line with my expectations, have a big carb day today, then back to the grind again. If weather is good this weekend going to get some better full body shots taken. Looking much leaner, and enjoying losing the pounds. Will keep on going till the final bodyparts, glutes and hams are ripped. Competed at 12st 6lbs regularly in my 30s, and 40s. 13st 4lbs today. My strength levels are ok, and my fitness and recovery improving. May compete in the mr lincolnshire july 18th. Think only an over 40s, but not bothered, wont be going just to make up the numbers. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think the weather is going to be hot this weekend marty, well according to the forecast this morning!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Chest today, good workout despite my spell of depletion, mainly doing pressing movements, except for cross overs. Carbed up now, and a strange sensation, of fullness and guilt. Being using a whey isolate, from fusion. However my sponsor has come to the rescue, and is sending myself and bob dawson, some muscle fury pure isolate. At the moment they only do blends. But persauded them this could have a demand, from competitors. So doing a run of 100 tubs. Will be handy to take abroad. Will come in 5kg tubs, so will last a while. Looking forward to shoulders tomorrow, my rotator cuff problem is a lot better, now i am pre- exhausting, and pressing lighter. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Soon will be back in Sapri, to defend my european title. Going to be tough again as im taking great pal bob dawson ,he is just 55, and beat me recently at the nac. Last year i was defeated in the universe by the masters mr italy. But went up against him again in the masters europe. I watched him celebrate with a few beers after the universe. I went to bed early,and with shaun watson, had a day of marching and training in 90 degrees. Nearly passed out a couple of times as i dehydrated. Watched the video, and noticed my sheen was too flat. I gave it everything in front of the same judges,and won the day. An amazing feeling, my first success abroad. I simply rolled on a muscle glaze, to improve my tan. Obviously the italian was tired and a bit casual thinking he had won the day again. But to his credit took it well. So out of the jaws of defeat i grasped the title, and went on to slovenia, and won the worlds. Like they say, pain is temporary, titles are forever. So win lose or draw this year, i will always cherish the memories of being a winner at the age of 61yrs. Plus some great photos, even made it onto front cover of this years program. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

A lot of us are in dreamland when its time either to compete, or shed those pounds for summer. Good friends are often not the ones to tell it like it is. They often tell you what you want to here. Im no different,until recently i have competed, probably a stone overweight. My reason was loose skin, however its now much improved, and i have eventually got the message. As i have said on my journal, recently, i used to compete at 12st 6lbs. At the britain i was probably 13st 7lbs. Most of us fear losing muscle when losing weight. If its done correctly you wont. You will create an illusion of actually looking bigger. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Watched a dvd made by natural world champion jon harris, called self built. Very impressed, lots of good technique, and innovation. Would recommend it for beginners onwards. Especially his back routine. We all need to keep reinventing our workouts and sometimes ideas come from the unlikeleast of sources. I find any bent over exercises very tough, and often uncomfortable. However jon demonstrated some ways, i think i would like. So never too old to learn new tricks. Did arms today with one of my members scott, who i personal train. He is making great progress, after just a few weeks. Pitched him in the deepend, and he is responding well. Lost 8lbs in 2 weeks, bang on target. Good to see my methods working, so far. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive seen jon harris' dvd, i liek it alot. hes a strong guy too


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Down to my lowest weight for a lot of years today, visiting my good pal deny hoyle at his gym on teeside sunday so may get some decent photos taken in his gym. The next two weekends, i am in two international comps. Wpf universe in germany, then ibfa universe and europeans in italy. However over the last 6 weeks i have learned so much about gaining condition, that probably the peak for this year, will be to qualify for the universe,via the mr england. Feel with my new diet etc, i have the potential to improve enough to make an impact in september. Difficult to forget my advancing years, but at the moment my body is responding well to the harder regime, and my skin is tightening. So its onwards and upwards, with great motivation, the key to any success. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## chris stuart (Jun 1, 2008)

Marty,Ive trained at Deny,s gym the odd time.Iam a market trader and work at Billingham most Mondays.It,s a cracking gym,Deny,s a real knowledgeable guy and always put,s himself out, keeping the of the lads right with ther training ect.I can remember talking to Deny last year about you.I saw you compete years ago at Wallsend,Iam sure it was against Bill Trotter.Best of luck for your next couple shows.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Down to my lowest weight for a lot of years today, visiting my good pal deny hoyle at his gym on teeside sunday so may get some decent photos taken in his gym. The next two weekends, i am in two international comps. Wpf universe in germany, then ibfa universe and europeans in italy. However over the last 6 weeks i have learned so much about gaining condition, that probably the peak for this year, will be to qualify for the universe,via the mr england. Feel with my new diet etc, i have the potential to improve enough to make an impact in september. Difficult to forget my advancing years, but at the moment my body is responding well to the harder regime, and my skin is tightening. So its onwards and upwards, with great motivation, the key to any success. myb:thumbup1:


Are you coming to his club show again on the 29th Nov?


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Down to my lowest weight for a lot of years today, visiting my good pal deny hoyle at his gym on teeside sunday so may get some decent photos taken in his gym. The next two weekends, i am in two international comps. Wpf universe in germany, then ibfa universe and europeans in italy. However over the last 6 weeks i have learned so much about gaining condition, that probably the peak for this year, will be to qualify for the universe,via the mr england. Feel with my new diet etc, i have the potential to improve enough to make an impact in september. Difficult to forget my advancing years, but at the moment my body is responding well to the harder regime, and my skin is tightening. So its onwards and upwards, with great motivation, the key to any success. myb:thumbup1:


 Good luck mate for Germany and I know you , Bob and Brian will make an impact in Italy its a shame I could not make it:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic marty, best condition of your life!!! awesome achievement, i'm really looking foreward to the next set of pics!!


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello friend I have two french friend that go to sapri one in over 45 bodybuilding and one with you in over 55

Good contest friend

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone im back online, been to wff universe and got a bad result 4th. judged as a fitness class, not extreme body. I was in good shape,despite a huge domestic and relocating back to teesside, to my former partner and my stepdaughters. Training and competing from my pals gym deny hoyles. Been a self inflicted wound, that will not stop me preparing for sapri. Going to set up an executive personal training business, and continue my comps. So hence the period of silence. I have missed the contact amongst those who truly aspire. Thanks for your support, the lean warrior well blooded. But still unbowed myb. :confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to have you back mate, I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

got any comp pics from there?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> It's great to hear you so positive about your conditioning Marty! Inspirational to say the least. Looking forward to reading about your exploits in the internationals. Which leads me to a question for you.......do you find that air travel affects your conditioning and what do you do about food/dehydration/workouts when you are travelling around?
> 
> Any tips you can give about travelling/bodybuilding will be a great help to me when I fly over in August.
> 
> ...


 Had afew problems to sort out. Will sort diet out soon. myb:innocent:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Apologies for telling it like it is, bit insensitive of me. But when feelings are raw we all sound off a bit. This site is not about our personal lives, for me its about helping those who are passionate about being in shape. Should be old enough and wise enough to avoid the mess i have incurred. They say growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional! I still think i am 36. However whilst my bodybuilding has often been my salvation, it has its negatives. The pursuit of happiness causes some casualties. The lean warrior is licking his wounds, and focused on the tasks ahead. I have been forced to walk away from my gym, and will miss my close pals. However i seem to be much more appreciated on teeside, and must look forward not back. My thanks to mike sullivan, dave steele, john marshall, and all british team, for lifting my spirits. Sponsors uk muscle did a great job. Also my sponsor muscle fury, for sticking with me. Thanks craig its much appreciated. Hope jonti can post some photos of the germany trip, and day before. myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Last time till next week, for updates. Everything almost sorted and im back on track for universe at sapri. Leaner than ever, and with my latest carb up instructions, going to eat my way to another title. Just to let all my pals im ok, and looking forward to my new life on teeside. Get in touch whenever, im a fountain of useless info! Lots of juicey stories and wise words if i can remember. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Best of luck.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Last time till next week, for updates. Everything almost sorted and im back on track for universe at sapri. Leaner than ever, and with my latest carb up instructions, going to eat my way to another title. Just to let all my pals im ok, and looking forward to my new life on teeside. Get in touch whenever, im a fountain of useless info! Lots of juicey stories and wise words if i can remember. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


i think its great having a vetern like you in the gym i train in. :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hope you get back on track and 100% focused mate


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Last day of a tough week of depletion, so looking forward to 4 days of a massive carb up. Meeting pal bob dawson, in liverpool tomorrow, to start our feast. Although competing against each other, we pool info and try similar diets etc. He is 3 to 1 up in wins, but will be close again. Depends on our last few days. Been training at deny hoyles gym on teeside, and loving the buzz, and appreciation i am back. Deny has been a great straight talking friend over many years. Its so true that you should look after your pals on the way up, as you may need them on your way back down. Im leaner than ever, especially over the last couple of grim weeks. Such is my focus and motivation, that i will continue to experiment to get spooky ripped. My aerobic work been poorish, and workouts moderate. Diet ok but not eat enough, so you would think maybe the results will be moderate too. However my battle with stress, seems to have spun off more fat. Most would give up, but as long as you force the right food down, you can still get results. A POSITIVE ATTITUDE is first and foremost in every thing we do. Never give up and never give in and you just might be ok. Life is about expecting the unexpected, and dealing with the aftermath to limit the bad karma you will encounter. myb post next week. :thumbup1:


----------



## krobelus (Jun 29, 2009)

hi every one have been reading all your posts has any one heard how marticus done in his comp


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, just back from sapri, and struggling with my password. Came 2nd in masters europe and 3rd in the universe. An amazing standard and great for my best pal Bob Dawson he won them both. Bob has bodywise gym in hinckley and we pool our knowledge. My greatest achievement came later. We were allowed to enter the mr height classes in the ibfa mr europe. Iwas reluctant taking on the younger guys, however after a huge amount of sugars and dry wine, i staggered into my 3rd comp, with some amazing support being the grandad battling for a place. Out of 7, i came 3rd in the short class. WHAT A BUZZ. More to come later when password sorted myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes, so do I. All the best for Italy Marty.....the good news is that the storms seem to have died away at last and we are all back to glorious sunshine this part of Europe. Bring home the trophies!


 HI JAN, hope you ok my pal bob dawson is over in corfu on monday and wants to train can u pm a contact number wants to workout. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marty,

Good to hear you had a good time, I bet Bobs pleased with his results. Give me a ring when you get a chance.

Daz


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Hi Marty,

Well done in your comps. Sounds like you had a great time and mixed it with the young uns. Whats next on the agenda????? :thumb:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

you look fantastic keep up the good work


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Very impressive man, You gave me hope


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome marty!! some great results there i bet you were buzzing after it, my training hasnt been all that great after snapping my calf :-( but i will be back stronger than ever


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to be back on board, my domestic situation had me floundering, but a self inflicted wound is the toughest to take. However my band of brothers temporarily lifted my spirits to battle for titles in germany and italy. Life is full of twists and turns, disappointments and regrets, but life goes on regardless, and we can only try and do the best we can. As the negative forces around me intensify, and those who were close make judgments, i still have a good physique, and all the skills to help others achieve. The last few shows and the advice i have followed, is an amazing experiment, for future shows, so i plan to enter the mr lincolnshire on july 18th? Has anyone got any details, not concerned which class. all for now, will give you a rundown on the ibfa shortly and post some photos. My other bit of news is the ibfa appointed me their uk rep, after brian haslam retired. So along with bob dawson, we will be looking for sponsorship, to take a team to their world championships, oct 18th in rome. So if interested in competing at such a level, contact me. The physiques are extremely ripped and like a lot of europeans balanced. Have major sponsor or two in mind. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Marty I am trying to send you a private message but I am getting an error message saying you have chosen not to receive private messages or you are unable to receive them. You may need to alter something in the User Panel settings.
> 
> It is important and I don't really want to post it on here......thanks, Janet


Just been sorted myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Now i am back down to earth with a bang, i need to look for cheaper ways to get my quota of food down. Shopping at asda and discovered asda instant mash 120gm packet i think was 49p. 95gmsof carbs 9gms of protein, 1gm of fat, no sodium. Will probably switch from salmon to tuna, baby rice to oats. Fortuneately muscle fury sponsor me with hi whey, and i will limit my other supplements to basics only. Waiting for a settlement from my gym, may be futile as it looks like the lawyers will get the lions share. Thats life like a rollercoaster, on the steep descent at the moment. But my passion to keep healthy and compete is a reason to keep going. Got my peanut butter, and kelp b6 cider vinegar, soya lecithin combination. So its all go for the lincs show. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Awesome marty!! some great results there i bet you were buzzing after it, my training hasnt been all that great after snapping my calf :-( but i will be back stronger than ever


 was that squatting or calf work, stubborn muscle, im gifted with them, achilles swell if i work them, dont give up on the diet, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i did it racing my lad on the beach!! we had been swimming in the sea and kicking a ball about when he challenged me to a race, we set off and my calf went snap! i had to hobble back over rocks for 40 mins until i could get off the beach, since i havent been able to do cardio i seem to have filled right out and gone much stronger, i will just lower down my carbs now to compensate


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Good to be back on board, my domestic situation had me floundering, but a self inflicted wound is the toughest to take. However my band of brothers temporarily lifted my spirits to battle for titles in germany and italy. Life is full of twists and turns, disappointments and regrets, but life goes on regardless, and we can only try and do the best we can. As the negative forces around me intensify, and those who were close make judgments, i still have a good physique, and all the skills to help others achieve. The last few shows and the advice i have followed, is an amazing experiment, for future shows, so i plan to enter the mr lincolnshire on july 18th? Has anyone got any details, not concerned which class. all for now, will give you a rundown on the ibfa shortly and post some photos. My other bit of news is the ibfa appointed me their uk rep, after brian haslam retired. So along with bob dawson, we will be looking for sponsorship, to take a team to their world championships, oct 18th in rome. So if interested in competing at such a level, contact me. The physiques are extremely ripped and like a lot of europeans balanced. Have major sponsor or two in mind. myb:thumbup1:


 Marty,

I would love to join you and Bob in Rome but as you know my wife is due to give birth to our second then so the timing is not good but I will join you is Sapri nex year. :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just been in asda the instant mash, is only 19p 120gms, not 49p. amazing value, got the dry john west tuna 1pound a tin, so mr smart ass is now mr smart price! Over the years you find the more you earn more you spend, not always wisely. As you get older material things are less important, when i had the gym, we leased a dodge nitro, my peugeot 306 diesel cost less than the monthly instalments. Lost bit of street cred, but when i walk anywhere i feel like a million dollars. So when you are having a hard time and monies tight, think of the lean warrior, battling adversity, yet improving my physique, at 62. Plus entering as many shows i can, not just talking the talk. How many give up when times get tough, be inspired, and sort out a game plan. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## andycapped (Jul 11, 2009)

very inspirational .... :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Several good deeds may delay the bad karma looming, so managed a couple today. One of teesides gyms moores is now run by kevin kilty and son richard. Richard is 19, and just done 20.8 for 200 metres. Just got him help from one of britains top sports nutritionist, and got them an account with muscle fury. I also got pal bob dawson together with the greek goddess janet, to help her prep whilst he is in corfu. Small beer really but if could all give our fellow man a helping hand now and again. The benefits you get in return often outweigh the ones you give. My old pal the late bill boyd was legendary for it. Bit happier today training got its snap back and diet spot on.myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like moores trained their for over a year when i was younger. when i start uni in september i may switch from eddys to moores as its closer to the uni and will save me trips thr to hartlepool but we shall see as i like training in eddys


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Now i have been appointed ibfa rep for the uk, i have in mind that some of the aspiring bodybuilders i have met over the last few years, would be ideal to compete abroad. I met one today liam from denys gym, just 45 and in great shape. Always looks good in the gym but doesnt quite get it right on the day. My selection will be more on potential than past achievements. Liam was buzzing when i suggested coming to rome oct 18th. Obviously he needs direction on how to prepare for the worlds, which he will get. He can also enter the short class, as well as the over 45s. Obviously those with loyaltys to other federations are not eligible, and it does clash with the england show. We do have brian connolly bob dawson and yours truly at the moment. Im competing in the lincs show next saturday may spot one or two there. Not an expensive trip ryan air flight, and 2 days free accomodation. Contact me if interested. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

liam does look good all the time i remember he used to train in moores. he came 3rd in dennys show i think if i remember rightly. He has a very good upper body but legs could do with some more size i think.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

2008 world championships in slovenia over 55s, myb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Better day today lots of issues resolved and now i can concentrate on building my personal training business, and the lincs show. If any one of my pals from aspatria read this, then firstly my apologies for me leaving, but it is complex and im sure i will see you all again. I have also made sure that margaret has adequate back up to continue Brownz for many years to come. She is a strong and determined lady who will build on our initial success, i know you are all rallying round helping and i thank you for that. Hope a lot of you have benefited from my input, and i hope to see some of you at the shows. Brownz is avery special club with great members equipment and facilities, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad you are getting things sorted out Marty . I am currently building a fitness/health/ website so it you want to be on it as a personal trainer let me know the details and contacts so I can put you on and recommend you.
> 
> Happy as Larry today, got weighed at the gym and I am down to 59kg and I am still losing body fat while retaining the muscle. The lowest weight I have been since I stepped on stage in figure in 1985! Feeling great with loads of energy to keep me going through the weights and cardio.
> 
> Hoping to meet up with Bob tonight and to join him at the gym tomorrow. Have a heatwave here at the moment , he arrived just in time for it. 94 degrees in the shade and very humid. Just done one and a quarter hours of fasted cardio at the gym with no air con turned on......but its all good for the fat loss ha ha.


 hi janet, well done reaching your target weight, bob will assess your leaness for competition and tweek your diet will pm details for your website, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Enjoyed my first personal trainer today, This young man has the ability to much improve but is 2 stone over weight. Tough task as he has to embrace the lean warrior diet. So set him target of 10lbs a month. No heavy weights intensity which i will ratchet up for him, as the weeks progress. Gave him 250 gms protein with 150gms carbs 70gms fats to ease him through his junk withdrawals. Everyone is different but only because of our likes and dislikes of certain foods. But once he realises food is fuel, then he will start the lean process. Life feels better after a traumatic few weeks, and i have maintained my hardness despite the distractions. Training could have been better, but diet good, almost ready to carb up like never before, for the lincs show. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Quick update, as i am pushing lots of carbs down over next few days. Been working with deny at his gym on teeside, on diets etc. Got to sing off the same hymm sheet, and we have formulated some idiot proof phases to get lean. Everyone gets obsessed with getting bigger, then allow bodyfat to hide their gains. Most are 2-3 stone overweight and need a reality check. Often those close to you tell you what you want to hear. Get an independant view, and get lean then you can start bodybuilding, improving your faults etc myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Thanks Marty all the best with the carb up and the show.
> 
> I didn't hear from Bob when he arrived so I went to his hotel to seek him out. The image of him doing water aerobics in the pool will remain with me forever.
> 
> ...


 Give bob my regards and tell him not to enjoy himself too much, or the awesome dawson will fade. Only jealous, also tell him i have some news that will blow his mind. Am also free in august to come to corfu for some personal training just want a roof feeding and watering etc, so get me some clients. Got some work in lanzarote and marbella also. Staying in shape for seminars etc, hope you are looking good you deserve it myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My life has turned into a real topsy turvy time, yet out of all the despair, i have stumbled back to teeside and found new opportunities abundant. Simply being able to articulate how i have turned back the years, and stay in shape. It really is being consistent in the gym and breaking your addiction for 2 star food and embracing food as fuel. Then putting it into simplistic language. Watched a young guy 3 stone overweight trying to tear it off on the jogger, really wanted to explain about nutrition but resisted. He will no doubt be tucking into a pie and a pint, all that effort suitably rewarded. My carb days have been difficult but managed about 600. More tomorrow. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> My life has turned into a real topsy turvy time, yet out of all the despair, i have stumbled back to teeside and found new opportunities abundant. Simply being able to articulate how i have turned back the years, and stay in shape. It really is being consistent in the gym and breaking your addiction for 2 star food and embracing food as fuel. Then putting it into simplistic language. Watched a young guy 3 stone overweight trying to tear it off on the jogger, really wanted to explain about nutrition but resisted. He will no doubt be tucking into a pie and a pint, all that effort suitably rewarded. My carb days have been difficult but managed about 600. More tomorrow. myb:thumbup1:


who was it Marty do tell lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I had to giggle at your description of the guy on the jogger and his possible pie and pint as a reward. It echoes a discussion I had with Bob yesterday about your body being like a top class car, then choosing to put poor quality fuel in it. We all have to make the choice to put in the top quality fuel when we need it to make it perform at its best.
> 
> We have slowed down the original diet a bit as I was losing the fat quickly and shaping up a bit too early. Changing it four weeks out to get the last off. Not a problem at all, I love the diet. Thanks for your remark about me deserving it.....I look and feel incredible and know I still have five weeks to go. Amazing changes have and are taking place.
> 
> ...


 Think we must get brian connolly to decide the worst snorer, as bob is defo my equal, and brian was subjected to a chorus, tell him i have mended my domestic disaster, may come over early september, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> who was it Marty do tell lol


 It was at moores didnt know him, annoyin noise off the jogger, impressed with you other day, just need keep on coming down, you have plenty of time. just make sure you are grumpy and depressed then you know its working.myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Cracked a bit today and relived my contest prep from 30 yrs ago, drank oats and whey isolate most of day but travelling so indulged with a ginsters chicken wrap 3 star. Then later raided tesco for some 2 star, banoffe pie blueberry muffins trifles, muller rice, lemon pancakes etc. No logic just so lean want to see how the excess sugar works.Time to get more work in the gym, 11th comp tomorrow this year, anyone done any more?myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Cracked a bit today and relived my contest prep from 30 yrs ago, drank oats and whey isolate most of day but travelling so indulged with a ginsters chicken wrap 3 star. Then later raided tesco for some 2 star, banoffe pie blueberry muffins trifles, muller rice, lemon pancakes etc. No logic just so lean want to see how the excess sugar works.Time to get more work in the gym, 11th comp tomorrow this year, anyone done any more?myb:thumbup1:


good luck for tomorrow mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck marty!! 11th comp , that is some going, you are a true champ


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

11th !!!!!! Wow that's fantastic Marty and shows true dedication to the sport and yourself.

I love reading your posts. Good luck.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just back from lincs show 2nd in over 40s, quite a battle, but won over 50s. Well attended good show couldnt stay till end, and hope few photos on lincs site later. Think i was in good shape despite 3 days in billingham arms, waiting for my flat monday, so not best way to prepare. My last comp till sept, so feast tomorrow with the love of my life. Got some pitta bread, chicken, cott cheese pineapple peanut butter, for tonight. So who is love of my life? Watch this space. :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting a lot of support on uk muscle from those who attended the lincs show, i gave a young warrior a true battle for the over 40s, and must confess playing the age card as i do, lifts and inspires the audience, but doesnt help with the judges. So if i was so concerned about the result i would play it down. However i love to inspire and engage the crowd, they pay good money and if i can give a few motivation by my battle with age, then i am truly making a difference. From my 60th birthday, to now i have competed over 20 times, and steadily improved. I have now sold my share of brownz total fitness in cumbria and joined deny hoyles gym as nutritionist and personal trainer part time for my sponsorship, to enable me to train fulltime to get to the next level whatever that maybe. I am also sponsored by muscle fury. So the buzz i got and gave today makes all the dedication worthwhile. I ENJOY being amongst people who appreciate what i do. Hats off to lincs show one i will do again. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations mate, cant wait for the pics. Sounds like you have a lot of fun stuff going on in your life keep it up mate your a true legend! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats marty good stuff.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you looked realy well yesterday m8 and to be fair you should have won ,you were gracious in defeat though and your physiqe is outstanding for any age .

fb


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I thought you looked ace yesterday mate, I had you down to win the over 40's was very close. Another 18 months, and I'll be over 40, see you on stage. LOL


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I thought you looked ace yesterday mate, I had you down to win the over 40's was very close. Another 18 months, and I'll be over 40, see you on stage. LOL


 Hi joe missed your class, my pal had to get back for work, however you look great on your journal, and will invite you to tall class ibfa worlds in rome oct 18th, if you can get that condition you will do well. Not an expensive trip 2 nights accomodation provided. Fly ryan air, let me know if you want to go. I choose the team. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Congrats to Marty and Joe over the weekend. All the best for the future comps. :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

marticus said:


> Hi joe missed your class, my pal had to get back for work, however you look great on your journal, and will invite you to tall class ibfa worlds in rome oct 18th, if you can get that condition you will do well. Not an expensive trip 2 nights accomodation provided. Fly ryan air, let me know if you want to go. I choose the team. myb:thumbup1:


Thanks for that offer Marts. I am humbly flattered by such an offer, especially after stepping on stage in the best shape of my life after 16 years away from competitive bodybuilding. However, October 18th is my little girls 6 birthday, which I wouldn't miss for the world, and I want to concentrate now on some good clean gains ready for a busy season next year. Thanks again,


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Sort of a celebration yesterday with my loved one, Somehow against all odds we have rekindled our relationship, and we enjoyed the day together. Had a chinese buffet and a few cranberry and vodka cocktails. In my new flat but managed a good workout and back on the diet. Saw some photos from the lincoln show and will keep on track to get totally ripped. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Resisted the temptation to binge after the lincs show, its tick over time for sept through to dec shows. Think i have enough mass for the masters, need more condition. So my last comp weight of about 82kgs to 84kgs, may drop to 80kgs. Worked legs sunday after the show, first time for a month, pre exhaust hamstrings before working quads etc. Still sore today, gradually increasing weights, still 3 sets of 15. Wiill pick op cardio soon. Eating pitta bread, cottage cheese, and mackeral fillets, jumbo oats. At the moment i am semi retired, and basically a full time bodybuilder, i am dedicating myself over the next few years on improving my physique, and helping develop aspiring competitors, with the ibfa, of whom i am uk rep. QUITE AN HONOUR, after some gruelling trips abroad,its all proved worthwhile, having made some great friends. In sapri spent some time with tommy torveson. 2nd in the pro show. 126kgs on stage. Tommy famous for his back flip. Nice guy treat us to a few vodka cocktails. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

photo from lincs show, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am glad you have got your personal life sorted mate, i suppose it makes everything a little easier now


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

workouts progressing in a new gym and new training partner,waiting for more photos of the lincs show. Posting some more from big joes site myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Your conditioning looks fantastic on that photo from the Lincolnshire Marty, congratulations. I love your quest for ever better conditioning, it inspires me.
> 
> I am down to 57kg this morning and the bodyfat is still falling with all the muscle still there....result! Looking and feeling incredible now, and as Bob says, how will I look for the contest in five weeks time, or next year for that matter?
> 
> ...


 well done jan bob has contacted me saying you are looking good, remember you and you alone has got you the body you wanted, we were just your mentors, and motivators. now its up to you to continue and inspire other mature ladies. A difficult task, youre one of my few lady successes, well done. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any other success stories out there from some of you who follow my journal, and have used some of my ideas on training and diet. Doesnt matter how small i would love to hear from you if i have helped. Dont worry i wont send an invoice! Janet the gregarious greek goddess has made incredible changes, and we wish her continuing success. not everyone has the lifestyle to dedicate themselves to making dramatic changes. And then often it can lead to domestic nightmares. Like many sports you must be totally committed to have an edge. Its a tough call for a partner, how can they be expected to have the same. For many its probably better to do it on your own, make your own meals and learn to enjoy your own company. Then theres less fallout. Quite a price you might say to get an edge. Relationships go stale when you spend too much time together. Familiarity breeds contempt, absense makes the heart grow fonder. Just my opinion, gained from experience. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

fantastic mate,inspirational-------thats how i want to be at your age,,,more handsome though obviously:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

if i look half as good as you at your age i will be happy. just been watching your you tube vid your an inspiration, i actually turned to my wife and said im going all the way, im still a beginner but wanna start getting my head around some shows and the posing and muscle control side of things


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

marticus said:


> Just wondering if there are any other success stories out there from some of you who follow my journal, and have used some of my ideas on training and diet. Doesnt matter how small i would love to hear from you if i have helped. Dont worry i wont send an invoice! Janet the gregarious greek goddess has made incredible changes, and we wish her continuing success. not everyone has the lifestyle to dedicate themselves to making dramatic changes. And then often it can lead to domestic nightmares. Like many sports you must be totally committed to have an edge. Its a tough call for a partner, how can they be expected to have the same. For many its probably better to do it on your own, make your own meals and learn to enjoy your own company. Then theres less fallout. Quite a price you might say to get an edge. Relationships go stale when you spend too much time together. Familiarity breeds contempt, absense makes the heart grow fonder. Just my opinion, gained from experience. myb:thumbup1:


I agree mate. For the past 2½ years I've been living away from missus during the working week, then home for the weekends. Works great, I love my own company, and so does she.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like meeting tommy torveson in italy recently has given me a taste for vodka and cranberry juice. Now im settled in sunny teeside after being barred out of aspatria in cumbria. I am celebrating, my flat is almost complete and my new fridge freezer is stocked. Marty no mates is awaiting his loved one on tuesday, and enjoying my retirement. Not sure i want too much personal training, as thats work, and lets face it if my clients wont diet, then im probably wasting my time. Thinking for a small fee on assessing clients and personalising a workout and eating plan they can stick with. Will get more results that way, with a lot less work. Manuel labour is a mexican bandit! Think i have done my stint of graft, from 6yrs old on the farms in durham, to being an apprentice toolmaker onto tv sales and my own car sales garages to owning 12 clubs branded the classic world of fitness. Recently i had gyms in dumfries and cumbria. Now i have left the rat race behind, have enough money to lead a modest life, but one i choose to live. My bodybuilding career may be in the twilight zone but who knows what i can achieve now i can train fulltime. Being back in teeside is amazing, im probably the only full on competitor, and the respect i get is fantastic. There is a lot of potential here and only eddie ellwood and deny hoyle mentoring competitors, think i can help especially with my link with the ibfa. I have already chosen liam from denys gym to take part in the over 45s in rome in october. Seems like a scene out of a rocky film, from a club competitor into world champs. Quite a buzz. Just about to have a drink to tommy torveson owner of 24/7 gyms in norway. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here was I 50/50 about being 40 n wondering if I could get my mass and strength back after years out due to health problems.

Your an inspiration boss, seriously.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Back online, hopefully the gremlins sorted. Time to get my eating habits on track again, not sure when next comp is, around mid sept i think. So august 1st will start my strict every 3 hrs, carb fats and protein cycling. My carbs based around oats potatoes rice cornflakes,and maltodextrin, protein turkey, eggs, salmon, cottage cheese, whey isolate, and micellular caseine. Fats peanut butter, udos oil. Crept up to 86kgs, possibly 5kgs to come off. So will increase cardio, and intensity in the workouts. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Got some great pics from lincs show, cant download them onto site, so e mailed to jonti to post myb:thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pic1 from lincs show july 18th. myb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pic2 at last some decent photos from lincs show july 18th myb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Marty, glad to hear you got it all sorted out and have settled down again.Hoping to meet up with you when I come over to the UK, I fly next Tuesday, I have just become a grandmother for the sixth time so can't wait to see my new grandson and the rest of the family and friends.
> 
> The contest prep is going really well for me. Have got into the diet and feel very focused. Have started powerwalking up and down the mountain instead of doing cardio at the gym Steep inclines with ankle weights and a bottle of water in each hand. The views are out of this world and I am enjoying the fresh air and peace and quiet immensely.
> 
> ...


 hi jan looking forward to meeting you will pm my mobile, there wont be many out there who can activate the diets i give. after years of eating by taste alone. It takes a huge amount of discipline and motivation to change, you are truly one of the few who has the warrior spirit, and will go on to inspire others, but remember there are 3 fibbers in life, smokers, drinkers, and slimmers. myb:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good pics marti looking awesome.

also wernt you drinking the other night?? does this make you a fibber  is it really you in those pics cos you look good. lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> good pics marti looking awesome.
> 
> also wernt you drinking the other night?? does this make you a fibber  is it really you in those pics cos you look good. lol


 Out tues night akbars in boro, then black bull yarm, driving not drinking! 1week off till aug 1st, sad but true, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pic3 taken at sleaford lincs show, july 18th, in my opinion my best ever photo, living out of a suitcase, going through a nightmare on the domestic front. All sorted now, i just kept focused and healthy, the photo on this site, after 6 months is my reward for battling through as a lean warrior would. Thanx to all your support, hope this inspires myb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

black bull in yarm is good and hide just down the road does lovely food.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome pics marty, the best yet


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking forward to restarting my diet for my first show at the end of sept julie ables central britain, then oct 18th ibfa worlds. Finally the uk at batley, and nac middleton. That will be my 15th in total, for 2009. Started training legs again after a few weeks off. It works as my lincs pics show. Obviously the cardio keeps the muscle and lack of heavy work brings out the cuts. The next few weeks my workouts will intensify, along with my cardio. The main priority is my food, and how i cycle the carbs fats and protein. Luckily i have not binged, just relaxed my strict rules on counting gms of carbs, protein and fats, and come off most supplements. I have increased my cardio almost double, as i an a mile from town centre, and walk everywhere. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Thanks for that Marty....I don't smoke or drink and have been able to stop telling fibs about my weight. That makes me sound like a goodie goodie but I do swear like a trouper when annoyed ha ha.
> 
> I am Sticking to Bob's last four weeks diet. Have found it tough at times but managed to get through it one way or another..usually by taking myself away walking up the mountain. Forget the cardio effect, it is so peaceful and quiet up there I am going to keep it up year round now.Love it! I feel fantastic. I have a cracking routine worked out for the posing for the show.
> 
> ...


 Your progress is amazing as i was at the central britain last year, so i can see a huge difference, however you can still improve over the final 3 weeks so dig in and be even better. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

62 years young lookin mate bloody great to see keep er lit. do you still get a real buzz from it or is it harder motivatin yourself


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> 62 years young lookin mate bloody great to see keep er lit. do you still get a real buzz from it or is it harder motivatin yourself


 The comps keep me committed, enjoy the lifestyle now fulltime, for next 2 years myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

marticus said:


> pic3 taken at sleaford lincs show, july 18th, in my opinion my best ever photo, living out of a suitcase, going through a nightmare on the domestic front. All sorted now, i just kept focused and healthy, the photo on this site, after 6 months is my reward for battling through as a lean warrior would. Thanx to all your support, hope this inspires myb


What can I say?! 62 and you look like this?! Amazing, awesome, fantastic, words fail me!

Am so glad you're on here. I feel inspired by your achievements, which is one of the main reasons why I joined this forum in the first place. To seek inspiration as well as gain information via shared experience.

Reps to you my friend!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> What can I say?! 62 and you look like this?! Amazing, awesome, fantastic, words fail me!
> 
> Am so glad you're on here. I feel inspired by your achievements, which is one of the main reasons why I joined this forum in the first place. To seek inspiration as well as gain information via shared experience.
> 
> Reps to you my friend!


 Thanx, much appreciate your comments, wasnt sure what direction to take my journal at first, now it seems all worthwhile as it has helped inspire a few brave souls to embrace the lean warrior spirit, who wants to be ordinary? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Forever losing my posing music, only cd in my bag at lincs show was time to say goodby sarah brightman, at that moment enduring my self inflicted troubles, thats how it felt. Plus narrowly getting beat in the over 40s, seemed it may well have been. However some outstanding photos from darren bannister, has reinvigourated me to press on. Although according to the judges i could have been a tad tighter, and drier, i had the density and balance, shape etc to win over the audience, or was it just sympathy for my age? myb:confused1:Or am i just photogenic? Who cares my photos say it all.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

maybe you could have been a wee bit harder but from were i was sat you were good enough to take the class on that day m8

fb


----------



## Belfast Boy (Jun 9, 2007)

Black and white shots are brilliant ! m8

"Inspirational"


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Cant beat black and white photos as my new avatar shows, taken july 18th at lincs show. Time for a few tips, spent some time recently with a top nuritionist, and one of his tips is to eat pineapple with your meals. The bromelaine is a digestion aid, and will help absorb more nutriants. I am guilty of bolting my food sometimes. We should chew more but often i forget. Got lots more, been in a few new gyms recently, and i am quite shocked at the lack of hard trainers, and the amount of banter that goes on, Sure for some its socialising, but i havnt any breath left for talking. Then those guys wonder why they never progress. I look at the sugar filled faces and realise i must be an alien. I walk into the town and i rarely see a healthy face, or a toned body and realise i probably am a dying breed. The nation is doomed to be eaten away by obesity, its probably too late to make much difference. I see the future, where everyone will have aids to lift them out of bed into their chairlift, down to their mobility scooter. Until we tax obesity people will allow easy living and fast food to spread fat like butter. I DONT THINK THE GOVERNMENT realise how serious the sitiuation already is. Another 10 years will break the nhs, myb:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pineapple is great as a digestion aid especially for people who struggle to get alot of cals in. i find eating 200g with meals and im hungry an hour later. no bloat from the meal or anything.

I agree with you marti far to many fat people kicking about but i dont see how the goverment can do anything. people are hapy being overweight unfortunatly. increasing or adding tax will make no difference and its also not their job. you set a good example tho marti and im sure when the lads see you in the gym it makes them think about their diets.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

For the next few weeks, i am back to my original eddie ellwood diet. 225gms protein and 325gms carbs. Which is meal 1 1oogms oats muscle fury hi whey, banana and pineapple. meal 2, 4 whole eggs, garlic pitta bread peanut butter. meal 3 200gms turkey mince jacket pot brocolli. meal 4 same as meal 1. meal 5, 200gms salmon rice chopped tomatoes with herbs. meal 6, bowl cornflakes, rice milk, protein hi whey. Wouldnt say its the best diet i have been on but its enjoyable at the moment. Got a few comps in sept oct, not sure but expect to be banned by the ukbff, not only my entering other organisations, but i am now ibfa uk rep. Not to worry got the amazing photos from lincs show as compensation. Have stayed tight but up to 88kgs, 90 is my limit. myb:bounce:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great stuff marty, you have done yourself proud  my training is getting better now my calf is healing a bit, to be honest i think the rest did me good as i look better!! back to diet soon to carry on the mission!!

I am off to keswick this weekend for a short break, going to try a small walk but nothing too stressful on my calf


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

A lot of you will be on holiday and probably under pressure to relax and give up your bodybuilding lifestyle etc. Thats ok if you are genetically gifted and have a fast metabolic rate, but if like me, become a fat lazy pudding. Beware all those hard fought for gains, will slide away, and ordinary joe will return. I love being in great shape it makes me feel 20yrs younger, and am willing to sacrifice a few comforts to stay that way. If your loved ones dont get it, then they will dictate your condition and not you. Its all about compromise, forget about missing a few workouts, but dont forget about your food, thats the key. Keep up the quality and quantity and you wont change. Have a great holiday, stay lean. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Great journal Marti enjoyable read and inspirational. Guys like yourself and Bernie Cooper are 2 of the most inspirational guys on the british scene these days, Dale


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

I can only imagine until 3 weeks ago what a pro bodybuilders life was like. Now it is a reality, whilst most retired persons would be relaxing and gently embarking on their hobby or simply doing jack, the lean warrior is embracing 2 workouts and 45 mins cardio 6 days a week. A couple of hours afternoon siesta, then fully recharged back for a light pump workout. My old skills of being able to earn from wheeling and dealing are on hold till my funds arrive, so in the meantime, i am concentrating on organising my diet. Plus living within my means, luckily have some sponsorship from muscle fury, which i dont abuse. Plus denys gym in teeside. My ambition this year is to retain my world over 55 ibfa title on oct 18th in rome, and win the uk at batley oct 31st. A tough task, but i have all the ingredients to make a winning formula. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello marty, fantastic body in sapri, my friend (french) was in sapri and said to me Mr Marty was better that last year.very good quality, ripped, an exemple for many bodybuilders.

He send to me some picture of sapri, there is you and your big friend Brian connely, very big aslo and ripped.

the picture you bryan and over 55 and 45.

Falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Overall europe two french my friend was happy

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks falcou eric oreo? i think, fantastic condition and a very nice man, thankyou for photos ,much appreciated, myb


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

looking great, great example just take car and dont over train


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

another picture

falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Fanstascic picture Connely brian and eric orrao, two great athlete, fantastic body.


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello i'm from france , i was in sapri , over 55 , i post some pictures of the contest , on the fisrt picture i'm second by leaving the right .


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

The continuation :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, thanks for photos, some missing? myb


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

hello all the photos are here best regards .


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Like to thank members of the french ibfa team that recently competed in sapri recently, for posting photos of the uk team, lost my camera. Eric o is phenomenol as most of the french were condition wise. They also came to our rescue in slovenia ensuring shaun watson and myself got to the airport on time. Many thanks for that. Eric beat brian connolly and he is one ripped guy. For condtion and skin tone there are few better, eric is not only got a great physique he is also a great man. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes marty eric...is a man like this, all is life he work for bodybuilding and said always ,all bodybuilders are brother.

Many thanks for this comment .and said hello to bryan from eric.

falcou..


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

team french and uk in slovenia and

eric last week after 4 days of diette no comment

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Not much to report, just trying to keep my weight under 14 st, 89kgs. think theres a comp at stoke end sept, then julie ables central britain at doncaster, oct, just before worlds oct 18th, then finally the uk at batley. Working out a bit heavier 15, 12, 10ish. Still in good condition. myb:thumbup1: just seen eric o from france, 47yrs i think in gtreat condition 9weeks out from worlds, an inspiration and an example of where you need to be months out.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome pics marty, some fantastic guys, old school!!!!


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes Kess old scholl, it is for that , that marty eric and raoul and another ,are always in good shape.

falcou


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

Hi Marty hope your well not been on here for a while ! one of the guys at the gym told me you had some new pics up , must say the black and white one is probs the best iv,e seen you ! keep it real man take it easy old warrior !


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

hello I found a new picture of all of us on internet on this you look great !


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Incredible all have big legs and the better legs calves Martyn .

eric


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Many thanks for the pics, your condition is good well done, myb


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

tinheed said:


> Hi Marty hope your well not been on here for a while ! one of the guys at the gym told me you had some new pics up , must say the black and white one is probs the best iv,e seen you ! keep it real man take it easy old warrior !


 Hi will good to here from you, gradually adapting to life in the city, miss all the guys at the gym, but i am enjoying my retirement into trying to get this ageing body into amazing shape. No excuses now, hope you and lee ok, and expect you will try and look amazing soon, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Will update next week starting my diet monday, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just looked back through my journal to remind me of my progress. Despite my advancing years and recent upheavals, i have learned a lot, but as i have improved so has the competition. My new life is taking some adjustments, denys gym is well equipped, but different to my last one. Have a new reliable training partner jimmy, who i am beginning to gel with. Organised a power walk of just under 3 miles, which will take about 45 mins. We will do this after our workout. Not ideal but necessary to push my pal onto his next level. So while i have a few minor issues with my workouts, its now down to consistency, and my diet etc. Managed to control my eating after a minor blip. Around 86kgs, thats 13st 7lbs. 8weeks to central britain, 9 to the worlds. Just kept to similar carbs and protein, medium fats. Will start probably next week carb and fats cycling, myb:thumbup1: photos at bottom taken 20th april, b/w taken july 18th, 3 months between.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Gradually my motivation is returning, after all the shows this year, and my change of gym etc, it became similar to swimming the tees, going through the motions!! One of chubby browns, one of teesides greatest exports. So since sunday i have my contest head back on. I will gradually rachet up my workouts, cardio and diet etc. A WELL WORN PATH, but i am still looking to improve my condition. So along with my pal and competitor, bob dawson, we are devising a structure to hopefully, improve. Although bob is 150 miles away we pool our knowledge, and whilst looking to help each other, we still fiercely compete to win. I have a new camera so will start posting my progress. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Know this pic wont be of much interest to our young guns, however this guy freaked me out. 85yrs young. myb:confused1: This amazing photo, is bob delmontique, american i presume.


----------



## chris stuart (Jun 1, 2008)

He was on the cover of Joe Weiders Muscle Builder Oct 1954.He also featured a few times in Muscle & Fitness in the 80,s.Truly AMAZING


----------



## lecoatch (Aug 8, 2009)

He is really fantastic , look the pictures at 17 67 and 80 years old :clap:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my god!!! 80 years old and in the best shape of his life!!!!!!, i am stunned


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Picking up more clients to personal train, also one potentially great local young man wants me to prepare him for next years north britain. Quite a buzz seems hungry enough, and was in good shape a few years ago. So simply by walking through stockton in contest shape, and visiting a couple of local gyms. I am being propositioned! Had a great back workout today, and working out progressively heavier. Must admit last few weeks i have cruised. Whilst i know diet is possibly 70percent, we must continue to work hard in the gym. Dont read a lot on workouts, i tend to work on instinct and old school. Major priority is to never get injured. Thankfully i have never missed a workout in 3 years, even on holiday, or been injured, apart from a kidney infection, i blame on my first and last tanning injection. Even sent my eyes brown. So would rather risk sunbeds, used sensibly. Many thanks to my fellow competitor lecoatch, from france, for posting those inspiring pics of 85yr old bob delmontique. myb:thumbup1: like to let you see a pic of my first mentor malcolm stringer from1958.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi dude, just came across your journal and Ive found it inspirational to say the least.

Ive only had a quick flick but I intend to read the lot!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Spent afternoon with eddie ellwood, some interesting info, which i will detail tomorrow myb]


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking after a few b/bs diets, and after an afternoon with eddie ellwood, i took on board some of his comments. To have a body in shape longterm, its vital to be able to stick to a few basics. We all know the foods we should avoid, and if you eat clean it doesnt have to be bland. Lots of spices available, to make food bit more palatable. My observations, are when many have time out, they relax and allow the junk to creep back in. Far better to add a few foods like fajitas, pitta bread, steak spg bol, use turkey mince. The list is endless, as long as it keeps you lean. If you are not into competing, then why try to eat like a pro. Over next few days i will detail a few ideas, myb:thumbup1 :


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what the heck are all those w's for lol!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

:confused1:



Kezz said:


> what the heck are all those w's for lol!!


fell asleep! CANT GET RID myb


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like some cryptic coded message!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As i indicated in my last post, if you are not a competitive bodybuilder, but strive to look like one, why embark on extreme diets, that will make your life a misery. Far better to structure an eating plan you can stick with, and enjoy. Also one you can afford. Heres a plan i give to the majority of those i look after initially. Meal 1, 100gms oats plus muesli, 2 scoops blended protein, rice milk, pineapple. meal 2, 4 scrambled eggs, on pitta bread, peanut butter. meal 3, tin tuna mix with half tub cottage cheese, pineapple. meal 4, 150gms chicken in fajita wraps. meal 5 200gms chicken, jacket potatoe, mixed veg, plum tomatoes, good oil added, spice to your taste. meal 6. rest cottage cheese, mix with low fat yoghurt. Looks tasty, and is balanced, if you feel too high in carbs for you reduce a little and increase good fats. ITS NOT EXPENSIVE. I actually make this up 6 days a week, for one of my clients, who is too busy to prep food. He pays me well, sort of healthy meals on wheels. Buying in bulk it costs about 45 pounds for 6 days. After a few weeks he is much stronger, fuller and leaner. Sleeps better, and has helped his asthma. myb:thumbup1: pic taken in 1978, with my 2nd mentor legend bill boyd. teeside.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

FANTASTIC PICTURE IN 1978 I WAS 17 AND BEGINING TO TRAIN AND LOOK AT PICTURE LIKE THIS IN A MAGAZINE

THANKS TU PUT THIS PICTURE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG HAHAAH

FALCOU


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good marti,

if that food costs you 45 quid for the week you may need to shop else were mate, those are pretty cheap foods as i use most myself.

Have you got a makro card marti i go to the one in stockton and 5kg of chicken breat is 18 quid.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> looking good marti,
> 
> if that food costs you 45 quid for the week you may need to shop else were mate, those are pretty cheap foods as i use most myself.
> 
> Have you got a makro card marti i go to the one in stockton and 5kg of chicken breat is 18 quid.


 Just got a makro card, will make it cheaper, guy im looking after wants best of everything, plus it will change every 4 weeks. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i met bill boyd a few times lovely man gave me some good advice


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As its members pictures, thought i would put a collage together of my photos over the last 45yrs. Bit of self indulgance on my part, however hope it inspires. Contrary to what you may conclude, i have always lead a lively and wicked social life. Had several stressful businesses, and had a few disasterous times. But managed to comeback against the odds. As the pics show i never stop smiling. :thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Fantastic marty, picture of your bodybuilding life, I have a lot and look at sometimes, the years are not a problem for bodybuilders , they are in good shape all the life, only in bodybuilding you can see that, and see a man that is better every year, this year in sapri like I said to you you was better that 2008.

good train

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Have sent you a private message Marty, and posted some pictures on my profile.
> 
> Not posting my journal on here any more but will be calling in to keep in touch and say hello now and again.Training and dieting better than ever....


 Hi janet, re: recent criticism on your journal. You must now realise most of the members on here are a lot younger, and see us older competitors as a bit of a joke. They think old age is an illness and wont happen to them. I had a sickener 4 years ago, making a comeback, i was featured with my pal ted clifton in a documentary bodybuilding pensioners. I came last and was ribbed something rotten by my pals. It so riled me i went on with a vengeance. Some 36 shows later and a european and world title, i won back their respect. My photos show me better than i was 30yrs ago. Much better than a lot of the faceless critics, who proffer their expertise, yet never reveal their condition. You should post your before photos, which i have seen. But all you can do is keep going till you can knock em dead with your next photos. Feed of their comments and improve as never before. myb:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

wise words marty..............


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont think thats the case at all marti as im pretty sure some of the people who made comments of which most were not nasty or negative have commented on how impressive your physique is at some stage.

No one thinks older bodybuilders ar a joke or i have certainly not seen this mentioned. their is no doubt that what you achieve everytime you compete is very impressive wether you are 30 or 60 IMO anyway and im sure the progress janet made from her before photos to her stage photos was a huge change.

However the comments i read were that some people thought she may not have been stage ready. it was only constructive critiscm if any at all.

I think its unfair to say any1 on here thinks you or janet are a joke when you each get alot of positive comments everytime you post pics.

Lovin the older pics marti especially the ones of you really young. its great to see the timeline.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i love the old school pics too


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Had a very motivating visit on friday to guru james llewellyn. With my pal bob dawson and his training partner baz. After scrutinising our physiques at 6 weeks out. He gave us our diet etc, and then took us through a leg routine. I was ok till bob requested him to give us the full monty! Fear took over and i bravely hung in there. Through a lactic burn i had never experienced for many years. Extensions, hacks, and staggered leg press. I was totally blitzed, onto lunges. My knees were incapeable of bending for them, so i had to observe bob and baz battle on. Feeling somewhat shocked we limped back home. Now i am nursing my thighs as the soreness takes over. A short sharp lesson, which confirms i have been cruislng. To get to that next level you must push yourself beyond the pain threshold, without injury. James was an inspiration and challenged our limits. Next week when my training partner returns from holiday, i will challenge his. Photo from europe in sapri. myb:confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nothing better than a killer leg session marty!! i love doing high reps, giant sets etc on legs


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Fantastic picture of sapri friend, I said to you you are better every year, please give me your calves for rome hahahha

good train

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just recovering from my leg workout with james llewellyn, still sore and swollen, had difficulty walking today, took me a bit longer. Started 6 weeks of keto, weighing 14 st. So hope to get into lifetime best for rome, and the uk. May do central brit before. Possibly nac universe later. No excuses, plenty of time to workout, and a better game plan. My sponsor muscle fury has supplied me with 5kgs of whey isolate, many thanks, now getting all my supplements together, for a gruelling 6 weeks. myb:thumbup1: photo taken 1978, mr international, myb 2nd kevin poll 3rd, eddie mcdonagh winner. What about my porno tash?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a pleasure Martin. Glad you enjoyed your leg session. Its a little different to the normal but you really did push it to the max along with Bob and Baz.

It normally takes a good 6-9 days to recover from it fully but next time will be easier so I'll make it harder!

Keep up the good work, you are a real inspiration. Age holds no barriers and as my motto says 'Anything IS possible'

J


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I have see martyn in 2007 and 2008 and 2009 and every year it is better incredible man and incredible sport, I am 48 and when I see martyn , I said in my head in many years I will be in good shape fantastic, martyn is en exemple for all the bodybuilder, Martyn is also an example for those which want to go "too quickly," it is necessary to be in form not only a few years but all the life,

falcou


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes he certainly is an inspiration to me


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

hey up martyn,

After doing a bit of research on the internet into the masters highland games I noticed it was there mate, a couple of years back. What sort of training were you doing back then to prepare for it. I`m toying with the idea of maybe training and having a go when or if it comes back to scotland in the future.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

supercell said:


> It was a pleasure Martin. Glad you enjoyed your leg session. Its a little different to the normal but you really did push it to the max along with Bob and Baz.
> 
> It normally takes a good 6-9 days to recover from it fully but next time will be easier so I'll make it harder!
> 
> ...


 Thanks james, must admit it was as tough a workout as i have ever experienced, I put you up there amongst some legends who gave me leg workouts. Casey viator, eddie ellwood, boyer coe, tom platz, mohammed makaway, tony emmot. All world champions. You are a natural at getting the best out individuals. Being an inspiration to one of britains best, and a potential world beater, is praise indeed. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonno said:


> hey up martyn,
> 
> After doing a bit of research on the internet into the masters highland games I noticed it was there mate, a couple of years back. What sort of training were you doing back then to prepare for it. I`m toying with the idea of maybe training and having a go when or if it comes back to scotland in the future.


 Hi jonno, World champion mark mcdonald coached me. It was a lot of fast twitch work, plus stretching to get loose to throw. However it takes a while to learn the technique. Lost touch with mark, he lives in dumfries. You need an experienced man to get it right. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Casey viator, boyer coe, tom platz, makawy,all the legend for me, I was young and look at all this great champion in a magazine , fantastic

falcou


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi.

Do you know if Eddie McDonogh is still in training as you are?


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry my english. I mean if he is still training and keeping in shape.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> Casey viator, boyer coe, tom platz, makawy,all the legend for me, I was young and look at all this great champion in a magazine , fantastic
> 
> falcou


 Met boyer coe and casey viator, at deland in florida, arthur jones, nautilus headquarters. I was importing 15 heavy duty machines for my gym. They put me through a HIT, session and left me for dead. Platz and makaway did seminars at my gym. Most of the 80s legends came to teeside through bill boyd. Frank zane shocked me by how big he was. Bertil was sheer brutal. Dorian was quite an introvert. My favourite was serge nubret. I saw him aged aged 53 in switzerland 1992. He presented me with my 5th place at nabba universe, last year. He enjoyed me telling him he was my favourite. Last year spent 2 weeks at honores cirontes gym in tenerife. Still in good shape at 71. Olympia over 60 champion and from france, THANKS FALCOU myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pergo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Do you know if Eddie McDonogh is still in training as you are?


Met frank richards recently at bodypower expo, dont think he is still in shape, or working out. However he maybe is but will be in his 70s now. Whilst i would have loved to have reached my potential in the early 80s, sadly a car crash robbed me of that. But although a bit late in the day now, i still have a passion to reach it before my 65th birthday, hard for former champs to come back. Getting beat never bothers me, its improvement i want. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

didnt frank richards have a really bad accident many years ago, but made a comeback and did quite well


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Martin. I was on Tenerife 2 weeks ago, but I could not find the gym to mr Gironte. Is it in Las Amercas or in Adeje?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

frank richards had a great physiqe you are so lucky m8 to have met the legends of bodybuilding .

you are also a tue insperation


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Honore cironte is a friend marty "nono" is the first bodybuilder I see when I make my first contest, he said to a friend, "this young man will be a champ" I was honored, nono, serge nubret all the best french bodybuilder, with my friend Jacques Neuville, and the inforgetable my friend ""edouard Kawak"

thanks for all this story marty thanks when I read you I come back in 1970 and 1980, the best years for me of bodybuilding

falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

1991 with my "friend edouard Kawak"

falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

1991 my first french championship first place in ligth weigth.nabba.

only 82 kilos

falcou


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pics and shape Falcou.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Many thanks , bodybuilding is all my life and hope to make contest many years

falcou


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Falcou do you know a norwegian world champion by the name of Johnny Arntsen? He is not living so far away from where I live. A sure mass monster. Nice man.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes I know johnny, great champion, he make fist place in ibfa contest in 2008, big, ripped, fantastic athlete , more better that me.

falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Jonhy and me


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Look at those thigs.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I think jonnhy now can go in proffessional, no problem for him.

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> didnt frank richards have a really bad accident many years ago, but made a comeback and did quite well


 Thats right kezz, he came 8th in the olympia! myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> Honore cironte is a friend marty "nono" is the first bodybuilder I see when I make my first contest, he said to a friend, "this young man will be a champ" I was honored, nono, serge nubret all the best french bodybuilder, with my friend Jacques Neuville, and the inforgetable my friend ""edouard Kawak"
> 
> thanks for all this story marty thanks when I read you I come back in 1970 and 1980, the best years for me of bodybuilding
> 
> falcou


 Many, many thanks for all those amazing pictures, you are a true bodybuilding star, and so proud you are on my site, it all helps increase the credibility of the IBFA, which is of a very high standard. Because of baggios foresight, older bodybuilders are expediting their dreams. Without passionate people like ourselves, bodybuilding would be only elitist, and ruled by politics. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My genetics have endowed me with a decent pair of calves. However its years since i have trained them. Simply because my quads were poor. My leg workout with supercell, has shown me a way to get more meat around my knees, despite my cartilidge ops. So maybe its time to work my calves again. Just walking pumps them up, so i may try a monster session on a saturday. High reps full stretch etc. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic physique.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

1 week into my diet, taking a while to adjust to the fats, no refeed this weekend, so a long haul to the next. My training partner back off holiday, so will be upping intensity considerably. Did hamstrings calves and traps today. Find calf work very painful, as they are so responsive. 3 sets of full stretch, 30 reps. was enough for now. Just walking briskly pumps them tremendously. All a bit boring at the moment, but hopefully i will finally get the condition i need. myb:thumbup1: pics of mentors eddie ellwood and deny hoyle.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

love eddy's physique awesome


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

NO COMMENT INCREDIBLE

FALCOU


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Mary. Can you please help me out here. I am going back to tenerife later this year. Want to train in a good gym. I guess mr olympia Gironte have a goog gym.



pergo said:


> Thank you Martin. I was on Tenerife 2 weeks ago, but I could not find the gym to mr Gironte. Is it in Las Amercas or in Adeje?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

pergo said:


> Hi Mary. Can you please help me out here. I am going back to tenerife later this year. Want to train in a good gym. I guess mr olympia Gironte have a goog gym.


 Hi pergo, nono, has good gym in adeje, in old shopping precinct, fitness 2000. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

marticus said:


> My genetics have endowed me with a decent pair of calves.


Your not wrong there mate! :thumb: looking great!


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Martin.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Everybody can go to see "nono" it is fantastic man, no problem

falcou


----------



## scotty3968 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awsome,,,,,just been to turky and was talking to a guy who was 60 and was massive..

puts me to shame

scotty


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Must admit struggled with my first week of keto. Plus missed odd meal and guessed some of the amounts etc. Not good enough for james, however lost 7 lbs and came in a lot tighter. Back on track now with lower fats and a complex carb meal sunday. Been tough on less than 50gms carbs. So 4 weeks on sunday to the worlds, and its all systems go to get condition. Training calves has injured my left calf with overstretching. Must be more careful. myb:confused1: :confused1: Classic pose from pal deny hoyle teeside.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Not much to report, just cant wait till sunday to have my refeed. Did legs today, JL style. At last i have been introduced to staggered leg press, that really hits my quads without hurting my ageing knees. Hoping this will improve my legs, as target deadlifts did for my back. The injury to my calf has subsided, so i may try again tomorrow. Hardening up quite dramatically at the moment. Still getting a pump in the gym despite my lack of carbs, but high and low with energy and mood. Must get more water down, find it hard to get past 3 litres as im peeing so much. Does anyone have this problem? And how have you managed to get more down. myb:thumbup1: Another classic pose from former mr england deny hoyle, who should make an impact in over 50s next year, myb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I average 5-6 litres per day marty and have done all year. i proberly pee every hour. you just get used to it. I have 3 1.5 litre bottles in my fridge that i make sure i drink during the day. i also have a 1 litre bottle in my gym bag i drink every day. theirs 5.5 right their. i found afer a couple of weeks of making myself do it im now thirty all the time so need that amount.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> I average 5-6 litres per day marty and have done all year. i proberly pee every hour. you just get used to it. I have 3 1.5 litre bottles in my fridge that i make sure i drink during the day. i also have a 1 litre bottle in my gym bag i drink every day. theirs 5.5 right their. i found afer a couple of weeks of making myself do it im now thirty all the time so need that amount.


 Thanks hilly, 4 litres would probably be enough, taking into account coffees, and whey shakes, for me. How is your progress? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

My final day of depletion, after 2 hard weeks. Tomorrow i have my refeed of complex carbs. Got it all ready 500gms over 2to 3 hrs. Its usually every week but james started us on 2 weeks, and the results are amazing. 9lbs weght loss, has thinned my skin considerably. But felt bit low and unresponsive in the gym. Friday i had a hard leg workout and my quads are so sore struggled with my walking. So the increase in glycogen sunday will drive me to another 4 weeks of conditioning, good enough to achieve my best ever shape, and results. Looking after a dozen of denys club competitors, for his show on nov 29th. Being held at mayfair suite, near hartlepool. Im monitoring them weekly and giving them options, easy, tough or extreme, at the moment its easy just eat clean and dont miss meals. High protein , mod fats and carbs. Then its up to the individual to choose his path, with my advice. Depends on motivation levels. Tempted to make it tough, but dont want to stop them functioning for work etc. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Thanks hilly, 4 litres would probably be enough, taking into account coffees, and whey shakes, for me. How is your progress? myb:thumbup1:


not so bad mate just plodding along training hard and being consistant thats all i can do at this point trying to add muscle and keep bodyfat in check is my main goal.

Was speaking to sean arthur yesterday and he said your helping him with his diet. It should be a good show.

Im hoping Rich sticks to his nutrition better than he did last year as the lad has tons of potential.

Enjoy the refeed mate.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Luckily for me, i have my fellow competitor, and pal, bob dawson from hinckley, to share the pain of our diet up to the ibfa worlds. To know he is going through similar emotions and energy levels, as me, is some comfort. Yesterday was my worst day for a long time up to a comp. As it was for bob. We both thought our next workout was going to be in broadmoor! But along came 500gms of carbs, and slowly the world seems a better place. Legs bit better now, but jimmy, my training partner, has felt the full force of our leg workout. Walking like a penguin, this morning. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Marty,

9lbs in 2 weeks thats some going

What weight are you looking at to be by the 18th Oct ?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> 9lbs in 2 weeks thats some going
> 
> What weight are you looking at to be by the 18th Oct ?


 Hi daz, ended up at 11lbs, before refeed, think i may have to come down to 80kgs. May take me till uk show end oct. Letting bob do nac, on same day, got a lot of support from denys gym going to batley. Hope all is well. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Providing, i enter my final 3 comps, this year. That will be a total of 14 for 2009. Exceeding my prediction of 12. So far moderate success, but a much improved physique, and a lot of knowledge about contest prep. Im hoping my last 3 comps, will give me the results, i want. Having more pro advice and not working, is an opportunity to finally get the condition i need. Next year im not sure how many i may enter, but if still as motivated, and healthy, then i may target 3 big titles and prepare just for them. Providing i can forget my age, and live the lifestyle, who knows what i can achieve. myb:thumbup1: My best ever photo taken july this year.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think only looking at a couple of shows makes alot of sense as peaking for so many shows altho is impressive must be very taxing on the body for any age.

I think you would hit your best ever condition if you were just dialing in for 1 or 2 shows during the year


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Fantastic on this photo

falcou


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Marty,

How much cardio are you doing now?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Marty,
> 
> How much cardio are you doing now?


 Should be doing 1hr, but finding brisk 3 miles, takes 45 mins is all i can do. My energy levels vary, and its often a grind. Dont use eph, so rely on fats. Down to 84kgs, and may drop to 80kgs. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

3 weeks to the ibfa worlds, this sunday. The mirror tells me im getting better, but then it also tells me im not good enough. Going down in weight, will be interesting. Its years since i went this low, and i feel great. Obviously i have highs and lows, but this is what i need to do to get extreme condition. Not a healthy state long term, but i love being lean. Last year i went up to 14st 7lbs. Too heavy, so am detemined to stay under 14st. Thats the key to making life tolerable if regularly competing. The days of starting 12 weeks out, are now not good enough. Most successful competitors now prepare on a long term game plan. You cant flex fat! myb :thumbup1: myb at 80kgs in 1990.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

loookin good, keep it tight


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As i work out diets for denys gym show, i assess each physique, and try to give them a tolerable time. No good making it difficult to function, or they will blow it. About 15 competitors getting ready for nov 29th. Some 8 weeks on sunday. Most are coming down nicely, but 6 weeks out i will be making it tougher. Bit of an experiment really, and i try and give them all an even chance. At this stage i cant predict a winner, its very close in every class. Jason corrick is guest star, myb compere, and 600 spectators. PROBABLY one of britains best club show and all credit to deny hoyle for introducing it last year. As for myself its a tough time, but thats my choice. My thoughts are how i can stay lean in my off season. myb :confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry not much updating going on, been travelling a fair bit, and my diet is very tough, but getting into good condition, so watch this space. myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Had my refeed today, so mr grumpy has gone. Next 10 days will be tough, but got veg to look forward to every other day. My weight is still around 84 kgs, and getting a lot harder. Hope if the 3 days of carbs go in ok i will get the finish i need to get the titles. The uk at batley will be my final show this year, then its maybe its work that i may have to do. Been approached to develop a new gym, and providing its hardcore, may get involved. My last gym in cumbria was my 13th, unlucky for some, but lost interest in fitness people. They mainly use the gym so they can indulge themselves, instead of combining with nutrition. If i do get involved it will be run with a strict set of rules. I personally, always put weights away keep good form, and never scream etc. Its for everyones benefit and eventually builds a good atmosphere, and mutual respect. Nutrition is the key to results, as is the right advice on supplements. Often it comes from those who workout instead of the owner or his staff. Watch this space, myb, :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weres the gym going to be at marty? i agree with the weights putting away but if you cant grunt in a gym then its not for me. when squating for sets of 20 if you aint making a noise it aint heavy enough


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with hilly here,i mean i don't force the grunting out but if it comes out then it comes out.It's the intensity!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> weres the gym going to be at marty? i agree with the weights putting away but if you cant grunt in a gym then its not for me. when squating for sets of 20 if you aint making a noise it aint heavy enough


 I mean the guys who scream continually, years ago the barbarian twins spawned a sort of violent workouts that was copied by a lot of wannabees. Can be a bit offputting. No problem with controlled agression. They used to slap and intimidate each other, thats not what i would want in a gym. Suppose you can play a bit of heavy metal to cover the noise. Dont remember eddie ellwood making much noise when i occasionally trained with him and deny hoyle. Even when he was deadlfting 400kgs and benching 250kg for reps. Cant say where gym is yet not decided wether i want to work again. Will be local and will be special if i go for it. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahh totally agree theirs no need to scream and slap each other lol, ive seen this myself once.

However when im squating to failure and pushing for that 17th/18 rep im definatly making some sort of noise altho i struggle to remember exactly what.

I have seen eddy make noise when he was doing strongman etc and IMO this is the effort we should be putting into all our training.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> ahh totally agree theirs no need to scream and slap each other lol, ive seen this myself once.
> 
> However when im squating to failure and pushing for that 17th/18 rep im definatly making some sort of noise altho i struggle to remember exactly what.
> 
> *I have seen eddy make noise when he was doing strongman etc and IMO this is the effort we should be putting into all our training*.


With good form of course  not like the strongmen lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After about 8 months of regular updates, over 20,000 views, etc. I have somewhat run out of steam, partly due to lack of energy due to long periods of depletion. Plus maybe im almost past my sell by date. Or probably turning into an old grumpy boring veteran! Lets hope some success in my last couple of comps can revitalise me. Will exceed my 12 shows, and have learned a lot. However tomorrow i will decide to possibly take on what must be my last gym, here on teeside. Developing businesses, is my forte. Its such a buzz, and it may put my comps on the back burner, where i develop a few younger guys. Was a bit dissolutioned with fitness gyms, but would relish a hardcore one. So will let you know asap if its a done deal, and probably teesides worst kept secret. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

After a depressing week, we have finally secured moores gym in stockton on tees, near middlesborough. With partner deny hoyle, we are opening mid january 2010. 3000sq ft of gym space, we will be improving equipment and facilities, worthy of the new name, Denys Goldz gym. MYB is the man up front and it will be daily fees only, with a comprehensive supplement shop. Visitors welcome. Been a gym for 25 years. Despite all the stress this week, i have decided to enter the central britain on saturday, will be quite a test as i wont be carbing up much. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> After a depressing week, we have finally secured moores gym in stockton on tees, near middlesborough. With partner deny hoyle, we are opening mid january 2010. 3000sq ft of gym space, we will be improving equipment and facilities, worthy of the new name, Denys Goldz gym. MYB is the man up front and it will be daily fees only, with a comprehensive supplement shop. Visitors welcome. Been a gym for 25 years. Despite all the stress this week, i have decided to enter the central britain on saturday, will be quite a test as i wont be carbing up much. :thumbup1:


 I was just going to join moores this month as im thru university that way.

So their wont be any monthly memberships then??

That will probs work out a bit expensive for me do you have any ideas on prices yet?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> I was just going to join moores this month as im thru university that way.
> 
> So their wont be any monthly memberships then??
> 
> That will probs work out a bit expensive for me do you have any ideas on prices yet?


Kevin kilty who is running gym till dec 21st, does monthly fees. We will be only 2.50 a workout or 4 to visitors. Needs big investment dumbells etc flooring lighting, and a shop. Will reopen early january, less cardio, less clutter. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

2.50 a hit, scratch that i train 6 days a week would cost me 60 quid a month david lloyds is cheaper i think.

are you sure thats a good idea marti thats expensive?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im with hilly on this, it could get expensive. What's the idea of doing it like this marti?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Im with hilly on this, it could get expensive. What's the idea of doing it like this marti?


Im gutted to be honest i had full intentions of moving to moores this year. its a good gym and has some good equipment in already like a set decline bench etc that some gyms dont have.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> Im gutted to be honest i had full intentions of moving to moores this year. its a good gym and has some good equipment in already like a set decline bench etc that some gyms dont have.


 Probably intro monthly at 35, 300 for year, but not set in stone. Looking at a few options. Our Goldz gym will equal anyones on teeside, when our new investment is put in. Serious trainers only no kids, few females. David lloyds or total fitness may be a better option. We intend to make more from our discount shop. Plus to always have a gym pro around, mainly myb. We want to bring on younger guys and addict them to the bodybuilding lifestyle. Dont think we will need to be cheap, our exes are very low, would rather have a gym steady with those who want to train, than fill it full of people that dont enjoy weights. myb. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds more like fun than a business lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Probably intro monthly at 35, 300 for year, but not set in stone. Looking at a few options. Our Goldz gym will equal anyones on teeside, when our new investment is put in. Serious trainers only no kids, few females. David lloyds or total fitness may be a better option. We intend to make more from our discount shop. Plus to always have a gym pro around, mainly myb. We want to bring on younger guys and addict them to the bodybuilding lifestyle. Dont think we will need to be cheap, our exes are very low, would rather have a gym steady with those who want to train, than fill it full of people that dont enjoy weights. myb. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


35 a month is fine but 2.50 a session will hit those seriouse trainers you talk about the most marti and i dont think it is the best option for serious trainers. as i say i train 6 days a week which would equal £60 a month wich is very very expensive for any gym no matter how good.

On a side note please dont get rid of the decline bench lol its the only gym round here that has one and the main reason i am switching gyms to moores lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohh and whose the pro your going to be having around??


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well my family (2 uncles, 2 cusions, 2 brothers) and I are all looking forwards to training in the new gym marti. Its about time Moorse Gym got sorted out.

i know nothing is set in stone with prices but i like the way Deny has his prices set out to at his gym at the mo.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> 35 a month is fine but 2.50 a session will hit those seriouse trainers you talk about the most marti and i dont think it is the best option for serious trainers. as i say i train 6 days a week which would equal £60 a month wich is very very expensive for any gym no matter how good.
> 
> On a side note please dont get rid of the decline bench lol its the only gym round here that has one and the main reason i am switching gyms to moores lol.


I can see why 2.50 could be a good idea and not every gym membership will suit everyone. I work away 4 on 4 off so some weeks i'll be in the gym once a week others 4 so this type of weekly/daily membership will work fine for me.

Hilly have you seen Deny's weekly prices? i think £6 a week to anyone unemployed or £8 for employed lads is a bargin for the type of gym it is and with the atomsphere in there at the mo its buzzin

Im sure between Marti and Deny they will find a membership/price for everyone.

Good luck to both Marti and Deny


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck with the gym marty, sounds like it will be great once up and running... i would deffo have different levels of pricing becaus not everyone can afford to pay daily even the hardcore ones, i suppose even more so for them as they have lots of other stuff to buy too, food, supplements etc.

But hopefully they will get supplements from your shop


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

looked good last night well done , thought i recognised you, good show was my first time at one, was supporting first lad who went on from Angels gym Brett.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> well my family (2 uncles, 2 cusions, 2 brothers) and I are all looking forwards to training in the new gym marti. Its about time Moorse Gym got sorted out.
> 
> i know nothing is set in stone with prices but i like the way Deny has his prices set out to at his gym at the mo.


 Bang on stu, just thrashed it out with deny today, be same as his billingham gym. Cant have different rates between the two. Do appreciate everyones input, and please believe me it will be a special place to train. We will be constantly improving equipment and facilities in line with members requirements. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Bang on stu, just thrashed it out with deny today, be same as his billingham gym. Cant have different rates between the two. Do appreciate everyones input, and please believe me it will be a special place to train. We will be constantly improving equipment and facilities in line with members requirements. myb:thumbup1:


so it will be 8 quid a week marty? thats 32 quid a month no probs at all id happily pay that at moores now without the changes your going to make. i look forward to training their again.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> All the best with the new gym Marty. The prices seem good to me, even for a fitness style gym here they charge 60 euros a month or ten for a day visit . Good luck with the last of the prep for Rome. Will be there if the weather holds out and the ferries sale, but the forecast is awful for when we plan to come over from Greece.


 Hope you make it, my prep has been a struggle last couple of weeks, the gym purchase has stressed me out. Came out of the blue, lost sleep, had little energy or appetite. So not expecting to shine in the worlds. Concentrating on the uk, and expect a kick up the backside from james on weds. Bob has battled on to be on track. Gradually feeling better, and still time to improve. Think i need to drop another 3kgs which will take till end of the month, and will be my lightest for almost 20yrs. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Back on track with my prep for worlds in rome on sunday, resigned to losing my title as im 2 weeks behind. Hopefully on song for the nabba uk end october. Still pleased with my low bodyfat, just not been able to work hard enough to get down to where i need to be. Now we have resolved our future business, its back to the grindstone. Decided to call our gym denys world gym, with a well stocked supplement shop at discount prices. The present gym is well equipped but needs new dumbells, new uphostelry, and general renovation. We expect to be fully operational by jan 18th. So will be closed from end dec for possibly 3 weeks. Those present members can workout at denys gym at billingham, probably off peak, till we open. Its only 6 weeks to denys club show at billingham synthonia club. Amazingly there could be as many as 18 competitors. Jason corrick guest star, along with shaun watson, and bob dawson. Shaun is in fine form, and should qualify for the universe on sunday. Bob will take the ibfa worlds in rome. myb is compere in my bonnie prince charlie outfit. My scottish connection came when i had a gym in dumfries, and took part in the world highland games in inverness in 2006. To qualify i had to do 6 open games, and was inducted as a highland warrior. 2 years later i was married at my wifes request in my made to measure highland regalia. The history of the games is fascinating, and is really popular in usa,canada, south africa, and australia. Rubbing my head against gregor edmonds shoulders a world champion was somewhat intimidating, but i enjoyed the challenge. All for now myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Back on track with my prep for worlds in rome on sunday, resigned to losing my title as im 2 weeks behind. Hopefully on song for the nabba uk end october. Still pleased with my low bodyfat, just not been able to work hard enough to get down to where i need to be. Now we have resolved our future business, its back to the grindstone. Decided to call our gym denys world gym, with a well stocked supplement shop at discount prices. The present gym is well equipped but needs new dumbells, new uphostelry, and general renovation. We expect to be fully operational by jan 18th. So will be closed from end dec for possibly 3 weeks. Those present members can workout at denys gym at billingham, probably off peak, till we open. *Its only 6 weeks* to denys club show at billingham synthonia club. Amazingly there could be as many as 18 competitors. Jason corrick guest star, along with shaun watson, and bob dawson. Shaun is in fine form, and should qualify for the universe on sunday. Bob will take the ibfa worlds in rome. myb is compere in my bonnie prince charlie outfit. My scottish connection came when i had a gym in dumfries, and took part in the world highland games in inverness in 2006. To qualify i had to do 6 open games, and was inducted as a highland warrior. 2 years later i was married at my wifes request in my made to measure highland regalia. The history of the games is fascinating, and is really popular in usa,canada, south africa, and australia. Rubbing my head against gregor edmonds shoulders a world champion was somewhat intimidating, but i enjoyed the challenge. All for now myb:thumbup1:


6.5 weeks Marti till the club show. many have already wrote me off mate but this spurs me on more.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Have just got the ferry tickets and are on the overnight ferry to Bari on Friday night. A very reasonable 78 euros for both of us and the car.
> 
> Staying at a lovely b and b just down the road from the show and staying for a full week.See you at the show....enjoy the carbing up if that is how you are doing it!


 Safe journey, will be good you see an ibfa worlds, run by passionate people. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Spent weds at the ministry of muscle, under critical eye of james, supercell. Myself and bob dawson, underwent a depletion workout. Both super flat, and lean, its now down to banging in a 1000gms carbs for 3 days. So far so good, an increase from a low of 81kgs, to 84kgs pm. Hopefully it will produce the condition i need. But i still have the uk later. A great feeling after a lot of deprivation. Learned a lot and realise last 3 years could have been more productive. Think next year providing our new gym allows me time to compete, i will be much more meticulous, in my off time and in my contest prep. My muscle mass is not an issue, its how to stay as lean as possible prior to 12 weeks out. More cardio and sensible eating etc is key. So its a final push to get a good result this weekend and make sure our team enjoy the 4 days in rome. So its thanks to james for his time and innovation, mainly the staggered leg press. Its really improved my legs and separation. The diets thinned my skin, and got my weight down almost to 20 years ago. Its also convinced me to tell any future competitors i help, the truth about the task they face. Think eventually it gets the best reaction. Lets just hope those carbs work there magic and fill out my flat muscles and loose skin. myb:thumbup1: Would settle for my last photo in jan 18th.


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck mate

give me a text with the results.

Its a shame Batley is the same day as NAC as it would have been good to see you again.

I will ring you next week for a chat

Daz


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Came 3rd, in rome ibfa worlds masters, bob dawson 2nd, liam daniels 3rd in over 45s, pics and more info later. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Marticus, WOW if I can look half as good as you around 60 I'll be happy. You a true role model and set a standard for all to follow... there is no excuse!!!!!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done marty!!! any pics up yet of the shows??


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> well done marty!!! any pics up yet of the shows??


 Thanks kezz, waiting for photos to be e mailed. my new camera not good enough, myb:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate great achievment. how many were in class?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> congrats mate great achievment. how many were in class?


 8 in class, was happy with 3rd. very happy for liam daniels trained at moores for years. Came 3rd in over 45s seniors. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> 8 in class, was happy with 3rd. very happy for liam daniels trained at moores for years. Came 3rd in over 45s seniors. myb:thumbup1:


I heard he should be proud. he must have made some very good improvements this year.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

This week end in IBFA contest marty was great, all the uk team, great and happy to see all the uk man.

In tall class one man was first place, and 3 days after mister filizola president of ibfa, send a mail to this athlete to said, now you are second...............no comment.

good train marty

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Have just got the ferry tickets and are on the overnight ferry to Bari on Friday night. A very reasonable 78 euros for both of us and the car.
> 
> Staying at a lovely b and b just down the road from the show and staying for a full week.See you at the show....enjoy the carbing up if that is how you are doing it!


 Hi jan, thanks for your support in rome, hope you enjoyed your holiday, looking forward to seeing some photos. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> This week end in IBFA contest marty was great, all the uk team, great and happy to see all the uk man.
> 
> In tall class one man was first place, and 3 days after mister filizola president of ibfa, send a mail to this athlete to said, now you are second...............no comment.
> 
> ...


 Thanks falcou, eric was superb and could compete in any federation, at a top level. Amazing quality muscle, you rarely see better. Sad he had decision reversed, not sure what that is all about. No doubt it will all be revealed. French team jewel in the crown of ibfa, make your power work, to improve democracy. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks marty,uk team and french team always friends for ever, for me all reals bodybuilders are friends federation is problem not bodybuilder.

Yes eric is a fantastic athlete, look at a picture in his gym 3 day before rome.

good day friend and good train

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for pics, bob dawson and myb, are going to visit erics gym in menton one weekend, in the near future. He is one of the most charismatic bodybuilders i have ever met. Truly inspirational, how i yearn for his condition. Creates such an illusion. The gym looks class too. myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Just arrived home safely back in Greece, found the autostrada much easier on the way back and drove Rome to Bari in four and a half hours. One long ferry ride and a short ferry ,where we got ripped off on the price and we are back home again. Just getting over the long journey before I get back to the hard work at the gym.
> 
> I will upload some of the photos tomorrow on here for you. I thought you and Bob looked superb on the day and the British team did us all proud.
> 
> ...


 In uk show sat at batley, taking in a few more carbs and now a lot fuller. Good you had a good week, if you can e mail some photos to [email protected] it would be appreciated. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks to janet for posting some photos of the ibfa worlds in rome. Jan and hubby travelled from corfu to support the british team, by road and ferry, many thanks. My final comp is at batley on saturday, the uk. Think its my 14th this year, and around 36 in the last 3 years. It was my way of motivating myself, and learning how to stay lean enough to gradually be competitive. Its been a huge learning curve, with some gradual success. Made many mistakes, and admit ran out of steam recently. Found some success using the keto diet, but nearly bust a gut refeeding and carbing up. I also found my workouts and cardio suffered. My future shows next year will be a lot less, and sticking to my original medium to high carb days. Keeping my body weight under 14st, and eating clean. Also keeping the cardio going, and working hard on my legs and back. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Expect i will get a bit of stick when my threads are read about nac show. Its all about expressing your opinion thats all im doing. Thought i would put one of bob dawsons recent photos on. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i ,


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,

rarely these days do I post any messages these days on uk-m unfortunatly due to seeing previous threads go from good to bad intent.

Looking like this may go same way. Hope not it's been what seems a long and inspiration thread to many upto now! 

as for the NAC comp, I would say firstly, what a great new venue and proffesional set up with far better parking and great lighting, well run back stage and lined Walls, good HOT shower facilities etc and so if the cost of an inflated £20 per ticket may have some merit it seems, altho a lot of families watching the contest cost £80 entry for family of 4 and heard many moans from the price. But if the cost pays for a greater facility and staffing for us competitors I believe it was a valid cost. The trophy's and overall trophy's being very special- thanks Eugene & NAC

the judging seemed overall fair thro the day with what seemed good descisions in all classes, altho the masters o/50 was awarded to What the audience and I must admit my amazement?! A very thin looking guy, seemingly thought by all in the crowd to be at best 3rd place due to his great conditioning, however held no mass and posed very awkward. I'm not belittling anyone and do not know the chap but it the class was clearly between Bob & Marty... But neither won the class the slim/leaner athlete won??? And the gasps went thro the crowd, this un'-nerved me , due to be judged later at the comp. Stillenough waffle, the sport is subjective and never clear cut, there is no start and finish line, no final score etc and contriversy will always be debatable.

Finally in closing, it was also noticed amongst the audience was the 1st timers class - large class no clear cut winner and a hard line up to judge. But to have a audience member called upon to sit on the judges table to 'help' with the result was very unproffresional & cussed much debate amongst the crowd & backstage! Not good really!

However in saying that, the judging did run smoothly with vince on the judging table, but not the best example of fair or proffesionalism in this sport.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

photo from dns video thankyou michael, nac show middleton sunday, keith devine, 4th. myb, 3rd, bob dawson 2nd, peter kelly winner. :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

inspiration you are marty well done mate thats some shows you do:thumb: it shows your enthusiasm at the young age of 62 has not deminished top man, keep er tight bud and good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Seriously thought about packing in my journal after causing a bit of controversy recently. However i put it to bed and would like to continue inspiring aspiring bodybuilders of all ages. Its a quiet time at the moment, except for my last competition of the year. Invited to the wpf universe in campobasso italy, Nov 14th. Hope to enter north britain next year and enter a few shows for motivation to stay in shape. Been helping deny hoyle with his club show, nov 29th. 19 ENTRIES, thats amazing. Guest stars include jason corrick, shaun watson and bob dawson. Almost a sell out, i will be compering one of britains best club shows. Hopefully when our new gym opens next year, it will expand further. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff on not stopping the journet.

any more updates on moores yet like your exact take over date?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

From those pics you look like you shoulda taken 2nd in the o 40's this year at the British


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> good stuff on not stopping the journet.
> 
> any more updates on moores yet like your exact take over date?


 Hi, hilly, get keys jan 1st closing hopefully only for a few days, for refurb, new dumbells and smiths mc. Then simply reinvest in whats needed when cashflow allows. Wont be happy till its all singing and dancing. A well run non elitist functional gym, that old school yet up to date. Showers and changing rooms wont be finished till 18th, but will open gym, asap. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff have you decided on a monthly membership fee yet?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> cracking stuff have you decided on a monthly membership fee yet?


 35 a month same as denys gym at billingham, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

How are you mate? not seen you for awhile

I know you have new dumbells, what else you adding in there Marti?


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

How`s it going Marty. Will we be seeing any pics of new gym when its open, or a web site maybe.

:thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> How are you mate? not seen you for awhile
> 
> I know you have new dumbells, what else you adding in there Marti?


 Hi stu heard you looking lean, at last everything is working, you werent sleep walking to the fridge were you! Putting new smiths and better cardio etc. No kids and no playtime, its hardcore, and where bodybuilders get respect, deny and i want it to be one of britains best, we both have a passion to get results, its not just about developing champions, its about maturing young guys and holding back the ageing process, for older ones. The benefits are massive, the negatives minimal. We know despite our media image it takes a lot of learning to gain muscle with good condition. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonno said:


> How`s it going Marty. Will we be seeing any pics of new gym when its open, or a web site maybe.
> 
> :thumb:


 You bet, 3000 sqft thanks myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi stu heard you looking lean, at last everything is working, you werent sleep walking to the fridge were you! Putting new smiths and better cardio etc. No kids and no playtime, its hardcore, and where bodybuilders get respect, deny and i want it to be one of britains best, we both have a passion to get results, its not just about developing champions, its about maturing young guys and holding back the ageing process, for older ones. The benefits are massive, the negatives minimal. We know despite our media image it takes a lot of learning to gain muscle with good condition. myb:thumbup1:


cracking stuff.

you keeping the decline bench and some of the good hammer style machines?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> cracking stuff.
> 
> you keeping the decline bench and some of the good hammer style machines?


 Will keep almost everything, if it works good why change it, its function that will dictate our design. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats what i like to hear.

Nothing worse than these gyms that put new stuff in cos its new yet their ****e machines.

the place has got some old but cracking equipment it just needs a new smith and cardio machines. Even the dumbells are ok as metal ones are so much better than rubber ones which bounce about.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Hey Marty, very intresting Journal and story i was just checking out your interview on ITV when was that a recent thing?

Also im sure my uncle said he was buying some gym equipmet from the son of older bodybuilding champ, could this be your buisness or your son??


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Hi stu heard you looking lean, at last everything is working, you werent sleep walking to the fridge were you! Putting new smiths and better cardio etc. No kids and no playtime, its hardcore, and where bodybuilders get respect, deny and i want it to be one of britains best, we both have a passion to get results, its not just about developing champions, its about maturing young guys and holding back the ageing process, for older ones. The benefits are massive, the negatives minimal. We know despite our media image it takes a lot of learning to gain muscle with good condition. myb:thumbup1:


Yeah think James found the right formula for me. The weight is flying off mate just hope to tighten up before the show.

Im looking forwards to seeing the new gym mate. If you need lads to help out with moving/painting give me a shout

Defo was not sleep walking im too busy snoring lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

As i approach my last comp, for this year, thought i would put a few of this years photos on, in sequence if i can. Started end of april, almost 7 months of being in shape. Despite my moving i managed to stay lean and did ok in most of the shows. Giving away 12 years sometimes was a tough call, and whilst many may argue, doing so many shows is a bit daft, i would argue its motivation to try and improve, and experience different methods of diet and workouts. I also know by the feedback i get, many find this journal inspirational, so at least that makes it all worthwhile. myb:thumbup1: Photos from pendle valley, britain final, ibfa europe. Lincs show, nac british.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi van, interview last year on border tv, not in the equipment business or my son, was it citrones? myb


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Marty, I have been reading your journal for a few months now & can say (like many others) that you are an inspiration. We have chatted a couple of times in various places over the last 6 months (BodyPower expo & Stockton High Street). I am a member of Moores & have been, off and on for the last 20 years. I haven't seen you for a while, so can you clarify a couple of points;

You mention £35 per month. Is there a yearly membership option? It is currently £240, which I know is a good price for what is available. If it is only 35 per month, then that is £420 for the year. A lot of "regulars" are saying they will not pay that, especially as there is very little new stuff coming in. I can tell you (as I presume you know) that there is a good bunch of dedicated lads who train there who you do not want to lose. I know talk is cheap, but...

Also, are current memberships being honoured, or do you start afresh from 01 Jan?

On a seperate note, you mention Denys show for Nov 29 is almost sold out. I didn't even know the tickets were on sale yet. I went to last years show & it was a very good night with an excellent buffet. Are there any tickets left & if so, how much? If there are, I will go over to Deny's ASAP.

I am as pleased as any other that you are continuing this journal & staying focussed.

Cheers.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> Hi Marty, I have been reading your journal for a few months now & can say (like many others) that you are an inspiration. We have chatted a couple of times in various places over the last 6 months (BodyPower expo & Stockton High Street). I am a member of Moores & have been, off and on for the last 20 years. I haven't seen you for a while, so can you clarify a couple of points;
> 
> You mention £35 per month. Is there a yearly membership option? It is currently £240, which I know is a good price for what is available. If it is only 35 per month, then that is £420 for the year. A lot of "regulars" are saying they will not pay that, especially as there is very little new stuff coming in. I can tell you (as I presume you know) that there is a good bunch of dedicated lads who train there who you do not want to lose. I know talk is cheap, but...
> 
> ...


 hi, DAZ, still tickets available at denys gym, with there being 20 competitors they get first option. So deny is rationing them. Les has made provision for memberships to be honoured. We are going to improve the equipment each month as cash flow allows, especially the cardio. Already stored new dumbells and a smiths machine. I am partners with deny and just sold a gym in cumbria, once that is settled we will be improving what is necessary. I will be working full time, and whilst i appreciate the regulars wishes, it will be a fresh start and we have tariffs from 5 pounds a week daytime, and others to suit most members. Think there are less than 20 who have paid up front. We are simply copying denys very successful formula in billingham. Our vision is to provide one of britains best bodybuilding clubs, with a great atmosphere, and of course value for money. We are both experienced gym owners, and passionate about our culture, but must move it on and will we realise lose a lot of regulars. As the sauna and steam is going, also nobody under 16 allowed. Plus an emphasis on cleanliness and tideness. The benefits cannot be measured by tariffs, its a hands on people business, that i have spent a lifetime in. Lot of negativity in there at the moment, which is understandable. We will steadily put some positives in and rebuild the members by word of mouth. Hope to be open early january, look forward to seeing you. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Marty.

For me, my membership expires end Feb. Hopefully, you can generate some more serious lads to train there. It is rarely very busy & hasn't been for a while now, which of course doesn't give the place much of an atmosphere.

A pet hate of mine, is weights, dumbells etc left scattered about. The current lads in charge now, don't seem to be that bothered.

I wish you every success with this.

For me, as long as I can stay injury free, which isn't easy (how do you do it?) I have no plans of stopping going.

I am going to bed, now, the missus is shouting. You didn't want to know that though, did you!!

Thanks again.

tay


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Fairly confident our new gym in stockton on tees, teesside, will open monday january 4th. Had a discussion with partner deny hoyle, and mentor eddie ellwood about how the new gym will be run. Whilst it will be hardcore and heavy duty, it will discourage intimidating trainers. For example, deliberate dropping of dumbells, screaming, etc. I mentioned this a few weeks ago, and had a few younger trainers say they think its acceptable. Im not asking for silence, or any noise when you train. Just respect for other members. As a gym owner of 14 gyms over 30yrs, ive often had problems with broken dumbells, and attention seeking members. Ive worked out with lots of pros over the years, and have always admired their technique, control, tidiness, and respect for the equipment, and other members. Im talking about caisey viator, boyer coe, tony emott, and eddie ellwood, to name a few. Not to forget tom platz and mohammed makkaway. My vision is to hopefully bring on a few local guys to challenge for national honours. To sponsor them if possible and help expedite their dreams. However they too will have to show respect to all the members, and help build a positive atmosphere. Thats how deny runs his gym at billingham, and after 2 years he has 20 entries for his second club show. Thats amazing for a club show, and he could sell double the tickets. So to summarise, whether or not you agree or disagree with my comments above, Denys world gym will encourage good training habits, and keep out those who want to train on the wildside. Bill boyd ran a very strict successful gym on teesside for many years, and his gym lives on in stockton still. Off to italy again this weekend to the the wpf universe, may be my last. Time maybe to hang up my trunks and spend my time coaching others. Lots of maybes, could get ready for the over 65s, in 2yrs time! Or do i have a go at qualifying for the britain via north britain, next year. Just missed out by one place at the uk for an invite. Nearly 40 shows in the last 3 years, has been an amazing experience, but the focus and time i devoted to them, has taken its toll. Not health wise, ive never been fitter, but it did break up a relationship, and a business. Managed to get everything back on track recently, and luckily salvage both. But being a lean warrior at over 60, has been like a ride on a big dipper. From the heady highs, to the depths of despair. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Fairly confident our new gym in stockton on tees, teesside, will open monday january 4th. Had a discussion with partner deny hoyle, and mentor eddie ellwood about how the new gym will be run. Whilst it will be hardcore and heavy duty, it will discourage intimidating trainers. For example, deliberate dropping of dumbells, screaming, etc. I mentioned this a few weeks ago, and had a few younger trainers say they think its acceptable. Im not asking for silence, or any noise when you train. Just respect for other members. As a gym owner of 14 gyms over 30yrs, ive often had problems with broken dumbells, and attention seeking members. Ive worked out with lots of pros over the years, and have always admired their technique, control, tidiness, and respect for the equipment, and other members. Im talking about caisey viator, boyer coe, tony emott, and eddie ellwood, to name a few. Not to forget tom platz and mohammed makkaway. My vision is to hopefully bring on a few local guys to challenge for national honours. To sponsor them if possible and help expedite their dreams. However they too will have to show respect to all the members, and help build a positive atmosphere. Thats how deny runs his gym at billingham, and after 2 years he has 20 entries for his second club show. Thats amazing for a club show, and he could sell double the tickets. So to summarise, whether or not you agree or disagree with my comments above, Denys world gym will encourage good training habits, and keep out those who want to train on the wildside. Bill boyd ran a very strict successful gym on teesside for many years, and his gym lives on in stockton still. Off to italy again this weekend to the the wpf universe, may be my last. Time maybe to hang up my trunks and spend my time coaching others. Lots of maybes, could get ready for the over 65s, in 2yrs time! Or do i have a go at qualifying for the britain via north britain, next year. Just missed out by one place at the uk for an invite. Nearly 40 shows in the last 3 years, has been an amazing experience, but the focus and time i devoted to them, has taken its toll. Not health wise, ive never been fitter, but it did break up a relationship, and a business. Managed to get everything back on track recently, and luckily salvage both. But being a lean warrior at over 60, has been like a ride on a big dipper. From the heady highs, to the depths of despair. myb. :thumbup1:


i think the new gym will be a success.

The problem is the current memebers of moorse do nothing but moan about the state of the gym at the moment and the service they are getting but are happy to pay £30approx for this but soon as someone steps up who will take the gym in the right direction, clean the place up, get rid of the clowns and provide a better service with good friendly advice they suddenly begrudge paying £5 extra for for this crazy!!! lol

I guess some people dont like change but i think most will stay and be glad they did and many will flock back.

i cant wait to switch back to moorse/deny's world gym and i know i'll be bringing 3-4 members with me.

cant wait


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi again Marty,

I do agree with what borostu has to say. I do find the negative feedback from some other members to be unjustified. Like I said originally, talk is cheap. If the gym turns out how you have described (I am sure it will) & starts to get a good name, then I am confident that most current members will not only stay, but it will also give them a new incentive to train harder & improve, especially with some new faces coming in.

All the best for your final show of the year.

I bet your trophy cabinet is bursting at the seams. You have certainly earned them.

Cheers,

Daz.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup1:Great trip to Campobasso in italy, to the wpf universe. Congrats to neale cranwell and brendon marjoran, winning there classes. I was muscled out of the masters, bob dawson made 5th. A well run show and great facilities. Rather than being deflated its motivated me to start my prep for next years North Britain. About 21 weeks away, but will soon be here. Had a heavy duty back workout today, really enjoyed more weight, less reps. Feeling good after some different foods, and started my off season diet today. Approx 200gms protein and 300gms carbs, when i finalise it will put it on. Noticed beef online and thought i would post photo of brits at wff universe. These trips away are very enlightening, as we share our prep etc. Been abroad to compete 4 times this year,and made some great friends. myb:thumbup1:

633939870803818000.pdf


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Think its ok now to let everyone know moores gym will be closed on dec 1st. To reopen as denys world gym jan 4th. That gives us time to add our new equipment, repair and renovate some of the existing. Plus new showers, some flooring and general decorating etc. No point in opening over xmas, obviously. But come new year, we hope you will enjoy the new set up. Myb is mine host and i will try and run a well organised, well equipped modern bodybuilding gym, old school. Where every member is proud and pleased, with what we hope can rival any gym in britain. For those who want results, i am only to glad to give a lifetimes advice. To whatever level you wish to achieve. A well stocked supplement shop, at value for money. The main thrust is to help young guys mature and older ones stay young. However looking how deny has developed his club show, with 20 entries nov 29th, i would like to do the same at moores. The north britain in may will i hope have quite a few entering. For those with contest ambitions and the genetics, we are interested in helping. Its a tough task to get your bodyfat under 10 percent, most have to lose 2 to 3 stone, and gain lots of muscle. The workouts are tough but the discipline of eating bland quality food is beyond most. You are what you eat. All for now. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

""You are what you eat""

+1

falcou


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great to no marti. Im away 4th jan till 9th will be popping in after then.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi again Marty,

As you have confirmed that Moores will be closed from 1st Dec, have any plans been put in place for current members being able to use Denys, temporarily, even if only off-peak times? Please confirm.

I would like to add that reading over your posts really shows your commitment, motivation & dedication to what you believe in. I find myself logging on to UKM a few times a week now, to see what is going on.

I presume all tickets for the show are gone now. I will wait for next year's.

Cheers,

Daz.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just been sent photos from ibfa worlds, where i came 3rd, despite a few prep problems, thanks falcou. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> Hi again Marty,
> 
> As you have confirmed that Moores will be closed from 1st Dec, have any plans been put in place for current members being able to use Denys, temporarily, even if only off-peak times? Please confirm.
> 
> ...


 Will get one at billingham gym just call in and say im keeping you one. Im there 11am till 1.30pm. every day.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just about got my off season diet finalised, so far im so motivated for next years north britain, i have kept focused. As i am giving away 12 years to many, my only edge is to eat clean, and workout better. My food is as follows. Meal 1. 5 eggs, on a fajita wrap, with peanut butter. Meal 2. oats, meusli, protein satchet, pineapple, banana. meal 3, mackeral, cottage cheese jacket potatoe veg. Meal 4, same as meal 2. fructrose glutamine recovery drink, after workout. meal 5, turkey roast, veg potatoes. Meal 6 cornflakes, rice milk, protein shake. Its around 200gms protein, and 250 plus gms carbs. Will have steak occasionally and egg bacon, sunday lunch etc. Odd glass of wine, jack and coke etc if socialising. My aim is to stay around 90 kgs, and keep my cardio every other day. Do intend to compete bigger and harder, want to look like a bodybuilder, and have taken inspiration from current mr britain, tom young. Go smoke um! he advised, thats burnt into my mind, and will drive me to give those younger guys a run for their money. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

marticus said:


> Will get one at billingham gym just call in and say im keeping you one. Im there 11am till 1.30pm. every day.


Thats a real surprise, Marty. :thumb: :thumb :Thanks a bunch, you are a gent.

I will call in on Monday for it.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> Thats a real surprise, Marty. :thumb: :thumb :Thanks a bunch, you are a gent.
> 
> I will call in on Monday for it.


 Thanks daz, seeing im compering the show and prepping the guys with deny, i have an allocation of tickets. Anyone wanting to see one of britains best club shows, get in touch, but dont delay, they are almost sold. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got photos of daz hallet, winner of the stars of tomorrow, classic, he looks amazing at 68kgs! Well done daz proud to have helped raise your game, onwards and upwards. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

More photos, of daz hallet, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Nov 29th denys body power winter classic, at billingham synthonia club, will be a sellout. 450 capacity, to witness 19 excellent physiques, battle for 12 trophies. All the classes are too close to call, and there could be a shock or two. Hopefully i think there could be as many as 6 go on to compete in the north britain. Plus as an added incentive deny and i are going to sponsor some of them to compete in italy. The IBFA, europeans in july. 5 days in sapri living their dreams. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

marticus said:


> Just got photos of daz hallet, winner of the stars of tomorrow, classic, he looks amazing at 68kgs! Well done daz proud to have helped raise your game, onwards and upwards. myb:thumbup1:


Marty

Thanks for the praise and comments but I competed in the U70s at the Stars of Tomorrow:thumb:

Daz


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Marty
> 
> Thanks for the praise and comments but I competed in the U70s at the Stars of Tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> Daz


 Well done, you are a definate challenger for the under 70kg finals. Looks like you beat two very good physiques. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Moores gym members are welcome to workout at denys gym, billingham, whilst we refurb, the stockton gym. Opening jan4th, we welcome old and new members. From dec 1st it will close and i hope everyone will appreciate the improvements. Still a few tickets available for the club show, and for those attending or competing, it will be an exciting hard fought club show. A full house of 450, will witness one of britains best. The trophys rival any show i have seen, plus the guest stars etc. Im getting a buzz being the compere. So if you live locally dont miss this super show. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

marticus said:


> Thanks daz, seeing im compering the show and prepping the guys with deny, i have an allocation of tickets. Anyone wanting to see one of britains best club shows, get in touch, but dont delay, they are almost sold. myb:thumbup1:


Hi Marty,

I called in to Deny's yesterday for the ticket - I just missed you. The lady behind the counter (I presume Deny's missus) said there were a few spare, so I got another 3 (for my lads & the missus).

Should be a cracking night.

I know a few lads who are competing. I have heard that Liam Daniels has made excellent progress.

I will make use of Deny's whilst Moores is closed. :thumb:

Cheers,

Daz.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

When i look at some bodybuilders, there legs look too big for ther body if you know what i mean ?

When i look at your pics everything seems to be in good proportion.


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to let you know I am in the final dieting ang training stages for my last competition of this year and intend to make an impact at the NAC Universe in Hamburg Germany on th 5th Dec and will let you know the outcome,

Daz


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

daz8 said:


> Just to let you know I am in the final dieting ang training stages for my last competition of this year and intend to make an impact at the NAC Universe in Hamburg Germany on th 5th Dec and will let you know the outcome,
> 
> Daz


 Best of luck over there, think you will be hard to beat. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Marty, I thought you might like to see a couple of photos of Biagio onstage in a contest in Southern Italy last weekend. He has two more to go before Christmas. He has really got lean since I met him a few weeks ago.


 Amazing, 71 yrs and natural, eats lots of fish and a stress free life. :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

30, tickets left for the greatest club show ever staged in teesside. The 19 competitors are now carbing up, for sundays battle. Its too close to call, and such is the quality that a few will be invited to compete in the ibfa european champs, in july. Get the keys to the new gym on tuesday, lots of refurb required, and hope to make a big impact in january. It will have 3 of almost every machine, 15 cardio machines, and all the free weights you would require. Over 3000 sq ft 75 percent mirrored, and with a great value supplement shop. Meticulously clean and tidy with the governer, myb encouraging you to be consistent in your workouts and eating habits. Hope my example inspires, and gradually the word gets around, that denys world gym is value for money, and where members get results. At last i am a partner in a hardcore bodybuilding gym, that proudly develops and matures young guys and keeps older ones young. Sick of being involved with fitness gyms, that frowns on bodybuilders. Be proud of being lean and muscular, and convert as many unfit people as you can. Dare to be different, who wants to be ordinary. myb:thumbup1: with bill boyd 31 years ago, his gym was brilliant in its day. A great motivator and guru, im one of his disciples.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great job 2night marty. the show did well went well and im over the moon for my mate rich on winning both the mr class and overall.

Also really chuffed for tom who i helped with his diet he did real well and the transformation he made was unreal. I cant fault the lad he did every bit of cardio i told him to do come rain or sunshine.

Have you started work on moores yet?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a quick account about the show. Will put a full account on as soon as i get the photos. Without doubt the best show i have ever compered or attended. That was my 36th compering job, and i was on top form to give denys competitors, the buzz of their lives. I loved orchestrating the show, and whipping the audience into a frenzy! The rivallry was hot in all the classes, and with some of britains best judges, the results spot on. Almost 500 people witnessed what must have been britains best club show. 19 honed physiques, thrilled their supporters and everyone else. Brilliantly staged and managed by deny and jill. The guest stars, the judges, competitors, and everyone involved should be proud of an amazing spectacle. Richie foster snatched the title from a bit sharper col dickerson, but richie at 17st 4lbs, had too much muscle to be denied, his fine victory. Liam daniels outmuscled a tenatious jimmy mcglone. Scott headlam won the first timers. The 3 winners head to head for the overall, which richie won unanamously. Trophies worthy of any mr universe show, were well received, and my personal congrats to deny and jill, for a wonderful show. The inspiration those guys gave to those watching, will no doubt give us many more competitors next year. Get started on moores gym tomorrow, hopefully that will produce a few more physiques to make an even bigger show next year. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Just a quick account about the show. Will put a full account on as soon as i get the photos. Without doubt the best show i have ever compered or attended. That was my 36th compering job, and i was on top form to give denys competitors, the buzz of their lives. I loved orchestrating the show, and whipping the audience into a frenzy! The rivallry was hot in all the classes, and with some of britains best judges, the results spot on. Almost 500 people witnessed what must have been britains best club show. 19 honed physiques, thrilled their supporters and everyone else. Brilliantly staged and managed by deny and jill. The guest stars, the judges, competitors, and everyone involved should be proud of an amazing spectacle. Richie foster snatched the title from a bit sharper col dickerson, but richie at 17st 4lbs, had too much muscle to be denied, his fine victory. Liam daniels outmuscled a tenatious jimmy mcglone. Scott headlam won the first timers. The 3 winners head to head for the overall, which richie won unanamously. Trophies worthy of any mr universe show, were well received, and my personal congrats to deny and jill, for a wonderful show. The inspiration those guys gave to those watching, will no doubt give us many more competitors next year. Get started on moores gym tomorrow, hopefully that will produce a few more physiques to make an even bigger show next year. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


i had a really good time and im pleased with how i looked bit gutted i messed up my side chest pose but i could not hear the judge lol Richie was a monster and i cant believe i ad to stand next to him.

hat off to deny, jill and marti for putting on a really good show for us all.

cheers

:beer:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> great job 2night marty. the show did well went well and im over the moon for my mate rich on winning both the mr class and overall.
> 
> Also really chuffed for tom who i helped with his diet he did real well and the transformation he made was unreal. I cant fault the lad he did every bit of cardio i told him to do come rain or sunshine.
> 
> Have you started work on moores yet?


Tom looked really well hilly. a few of my mates who know him said the didnt even know it was him as he had lost that much


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> Tom looked really well hilly. a few of my mates who know him said the didnt even know it was him as he had lost that much


Yeh i was proud of him,

You looked well ureself mate you improved on your last show which is important just back to the organ grinder now and get some size on.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> Yeh i was proud of him,
> 
> You looked well ureself mate you improved on your last show which is important just back to the organ grinder now and get some size on.


yeah i defo need to add some size as there was no way in to the top 3 for me as all of them had more muscle on there upper bodies.

Im hoping terry(the photographer) sends me some pics of the winners of each class and the over all and i'll bang them up.

I have seen some of the photo's, there is some really ones.

I wont be taking part in this show next year as i think i need to concerntrate on adding more size but im hoping to help 1 or 2 lads prep for it.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

one pic from the top 4 in my class. i hope Marti does not mind me adding this here.

from left to right,

sean arthur 3rd

colin dickinson 2nd

richard foster 1st

and me 4th


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> one pic from the top 4 in my class. i hope Marti does not mind me adding this here.
> 
> from left to right,
> 
> ...


 Hi stu, no prob putting photo up, could you e mail what you have from terry as i want to do a full report on the show for a couple of mags. Send to [email protected] thanks myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Hi stu, no prob putting photo up, could you e mail what you have from terry as i want to do a full report on the show for a couple of mags. Send to [email protected] thanks myb:thumbup1:


i only have pics of my line up at the mo marti.

I have asked him for the top 3 of each class and the overall. He has said he will send me them today. when he does i'll put them on here and send you them via email.

do you know who from the show is doing the NABBA North? I was talking to Ian cunningham i know he's planning on it


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> i only have pics of my line up at the mo marti.
> 
> I have asked him for the top 3 of each class and the overall. He has said he will send me them today. when he does i'll put them on here and send you them via email.
> 
> do you know who from the show is doing the NABBA North? I was talking to Ian cunningham i know he's planning on it


 Think richie in novice, colins skint, maybe shaun, liam, scott, and paul. Possibly one or two others. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Think richie in novice, colins skint, maybe shaun, liam, scott, and paul. Possibly one or two others. myb:thumbup1:


can richie novice as he placed top 3 in a mr class???

I was talking to him about this the other day. He will do very well in novice if he can enter but needs to bring his legs up for mr classes. Think hes coming to train legs with me this weekend as i no he is lazy when it comes to training his legs


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> can richie novice as he placed top 3 in a mr class???
> 
> I was talking to him about this the other day. He will do very well in novice if he can enter but needs to bring his legs up for mr classes. Think hes coming to train legs with me this weekend as i no he is lazy when it comes to training his legs


 Hi hilly, only area shows relavent not club. I personally would put him in the mr tall class next year. But eddie advised best novice first. He needs a mentor which i have briefly been, but dont want to take anything away from deny. He persauded him to stop being a vegan. I was similar to him until bill boyd took me under his wing. Will probably train with him at the world gym, and make him work as never before. Its all about planning and organising him into a lean warrior. Capable of going a long way. I can get him sponsorship now so will sit down with him and deny to put wheels in motion. Starting building a lounge at new gym for jacket spuds etc, that will help give it a wow factor. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Hi hilly, only area shows relavent not club. I personally would put him in the mr tall class next year. But eddie advised best novice first. He needs a mentor which i have briefly been, but dont want to take anything away from deny. He persauded him to stop being a vegan. I was similar to him until bill boyd took me under his wing. Will probably train with him at the world gym, and make him work as never before. Its all about planning and organising him into a lean warrior. Capable of going a long way. I can get him sponsorship now so will sit down with him and deny to put wheels in motion. Starting building a lounge at new gym for jacket spuds etc, that will help give it a wow factor. myb:thumbup1:


This is the only part i seen Marti mmmmmmmmmmm

I think Richie, Sean and Scott will do well in the Novice class.....i'll defo be there giving the guys my support do you know the date of the show?

Looking forwards to the opening of the gym but i do have one question, the lads that switch from deny's to the worlds gym will they be required to pay a membership?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> Hi hilly, only area shows relavent not club. I personally would put him in the mr tall class next year. But eddie advised best novice first. He needs a mentor which i have briefly been, but dont want to take anything away from deny. He persauded him to stop being a vegan. I was similar to him until bill boyd took me under his wing. Will probably train with him at the world gym, and make him work as never before. Its all about planning and organising him into a lean warrior. Capable of going a long way. I can get him sponsorship now so will sit down with him and deny to put wheels in motion. Starting building a lounge at new gym for jacket spuds etc, that will help give it a wow factor. myb:thumbup1:


Yes rich said some1 had mentioned the tall class to him. I think due to his legs lacking he would be disadvantaged in this class at the moment but will be able to do some damage in the novice class.

I like the lounge idea and am looking forward to trying moores when its open.

What opening times are you looking at marti do you no yet as i need a gym that opens early for my morning cardio before uni.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> This is the only part i seen Marti mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I think Richie, Sean and Scott will do well in the Novice class.....i'll defo be there giving the guys my support do you know the date of the show?
> 
> Looking forwards to the opening of the gym but i do have one question, the lads that switch from deny's to the worlds gym will they be required to pay a membership?


 Hi stu, no if a member of one can use both. Cant split though. Pay at one or the other. For instance if you pay for week at denys cant train are both. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> Yes rich said some1 had mentioned the tall class to him. I think due to his legs lacking he would be disadvantaged in this class at the moment but will be able to do some damage in the novice class.
> 
> I like the lounge idea and am looking forward to trying moores when its open.
> 
> What opening times are you looking at marti do you no yet as i need a gym that opens early for my morning cardio before uni.


 We will open same as it has for 25 years, 9am till 9pm will have to use total fitness or lloyds, they cater for early birds.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hard at work refurbing denys world gym, lots still to do but smiths machine in, and rest this week. New dumbells, 5 cardio machines, plus one or two others. Thought i would put a couple of photos on, showing its potential. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1: Will have over 60 workstations, 2 sets of dumbells, 20 cardio machines, loads of free weight etc.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> That is a fantastic amount of space. The hardcore gym you are building is going to be amazing. I was trying to think of anything else that is similar in that area and can't come up with anything.
> 
> Very pleased with how things are going this end and following your advice re diet. Back on the power walking on the mountain and have stocked up on top quality protein meats and fish for Christmas and the New Year.....no junk.
> 
> Are you planning anything special over Christmas and the New Year or will you be too busy getting the new gym ready for opening?


 Will be with my special lady xmas, but will be grafting till opening jan 4th. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Fantastic gym friend , I hope to train one day in this gym

falcou


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

falcou said:


> Fantastic gym friend , I hope to train one day in this gym
> 
> falcou


 Hope so soon and will display some of your photos as one of europes best quality physiques, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Introducing the winner of denys club show in billingham, Richie foster, 6ft 3". Tremendous potential, and at 17st 4 lbs took the overall title. With the right guidance and sponsorship, he can be a tall class britain winner. Only 25, so plenty of time. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rich is awesome he just needs to sort his legs out. ive been telling him for years but he doesnt like training them lol or doing cardio haha


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Line up in the misters at denys club show, will put a full report on shortly. Also a look at our new dumbells and smiths machine, at our world gym. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

the new smith and dumbells look good marti, a big well done up to now mate :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks great marty


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> the new smith and dumbells look good marti, a big well done up to now mate :thumb: [/quote Thanks stu, lots to do, but reuphostlering and painting etc. New showers and carpets, with a wow factor lounge. Costing loads more, but lots of help from all our contacts and friends. Those who take bodybuilding seriously will love it. Its my new home, not a gym rat, more a gym pro! Anyone got a king edward baked potatoe oven for sale? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> looks great marty


 Thanks kezz, hope all is well with you? :thumbup1:


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Hi Marty,

Good to see all is going ok with your plans, best of luck for the new year. I hope to venture north in the new year at some point, so hopefully will pop in for an inspection????? ( I mean a look). I hope to improve my health and look for the forthcoming year and with your inspiration I am sure I can achieve this.

:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> you know the food wago on the corner near deny's gym in billingham? the fella there is called Dave he's selling one, well he said he want to get rid as he wants a chip frier.


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking awesome mate, Keep up the good work!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonno said:


> Hi Marty,
> 
> Good to see all is going ok with your plans, best of luck for the new year. I hope to venture north in the new year at some point, so hopefully will pop in for an inspection????? ( I mean a look). I hope to improve my health and look for the forthcoming year and with your inspiration I am sure I can achieve this.
> 
> :thumb:


 Welcome anytime jonno, new year new you, knowledge is power, consistency is key, to achieve what you want. Good luck myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marticus said:


> Thanks kezz, hope all is well with you? :thumbup1:


 all is well at the moment thanks, although i have had an absolutely hopeless second half to the year.... training has been pretty average to be honest but i am holding my weight at just under 18st, once my head is sorted out it will be full steam ahead again!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> Thanks stu, afraid our lounge might be too posh, with axminster carpet and red loungers! The lads will have to wear a nose bag! Oh and wear gasp clothing! :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Working hard getting new gym ready. Obviously xmas is looming and our contractors are kindly working next week. Will keep you updated by photo. Introduced some colour with red uphostelry on benches and a few machines. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Merry xmas everyone, and a happy and prosperous new year. Made a few good friends over this year, from this site and my competitions. Also a few enemies for speaking my mind. However thats life i suppose. This year has seen a major move from cumbria, back to teesside. Loved it in cumbria, but it wasnt meant to be. With my good friend deny hoyle, i am developing a world gym in stockton on tees. Finally at my 14th attempt, a hard core bodybuilding gym, that will be the biggest and best in the area. Where i no longer have to pander to the fitness members, and can be proud of being a competitive bodybuilder. Where hard trainers are encouraged, and given the respect they deserve. With first class facilities and equipment, and a disciplined atmosphere. Will attempt to keep you inspired, with more about the gym, than myself. Time to bring on some young guns. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1: photo of my good friend eric, a french legend.


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

hello marty all the seasons greetings to you m8 ! sounds like your having a good time over there and finally things are working out for you regarding the gym , i know from the conversations i used to have with you it was always your ambition to have a hard core BODYBUILDING GYM ! so i hope it all works out for you , be nice to mebs visit you over there when things get up and running , if your ever over this side give me a call and we can chew the fat ! cu later and all the best for 2010 ! WILLY


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

tinheed said:


> hello marty all the seasons greetings to you m8 ! sounds like your having a good time over there and finally things are working out for you regarding the gym , i know from the conversations i used to have with you it was always your ambition to have a hard core BODYBUILDING GYM ! so i hope it all works out for you , be nice to mebs visit you over there when things get up and running , if your ever over this side give me a call and we can chew the fat ! cu later and all the best for 2010 ! WILLY


 Thanks willy, miss all the guys over there, and spatry. 100 miles away, but still have interest in the gym. Hope your work may bring you over soon. Not as pretty back here but lots going on. Look forward to seeing you soon, and say hi to lee. Have a good new year. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hope you had a great Christmas Marty, despite being busy getting the gym ready over the holidays for your grand opening. Have a fantastic New Year, and all the very best for 2010.


 Thanks jan, hope you get the improvements you are working so hard for. Try and keep it simple, and stick to your game plan. Give my best wishes to john. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Made great progress today. All the contractors working at top speed to finish our world gym. Carpets down and wall murals progressing. Some more photos. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Introducing our artist john hinson. Has brush will travel! Latest creation of arnold one of his best. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Our world gym is nearing completion. All the work almost finished, except for showers. They will be ready saturday. A special thanks to all those who have contributed. Whilst i am delighted with the outcome, there is much more we can do, when cash flow allows. Some more photos to show our progress. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Our world gym is nearing completion. All the work almost finished, except for showers. They will be ready saturday. A special thanks to all those who have contributed. Whilst i am delighted with the outcome, there is much more we can do, when cash flow allows. Some more photos to show our progress. myb:thumbup1:


A big well done to everyone involved mate. I cant wait to see all the changes when im in there monday. :thumb:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a look at our latest muscle mural. Got a lot of cleaning to do, next 2 days. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

hey martin, i was talking to my dad today and he told me you used to own a gym in my home town, Darlington. Is your new gym getting built here too?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Jake H said:


> hey martin, i was talking to my dad today and he told me you used to own a gym in my home town, Darlington. Is your new gym getting built here too?


 No its in stockton on tees. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

A massive effort today, has got our world gym ready for business tomorrow. The photos speak for themselves. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> A massive effort today, has got our world gym ready for business tomorrow. The photos speak for themselves. myb:thumbup1:


i'll be in this afternoon mate, catch you soon.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Busy looking after the world gym. Had a great response, despite the snow. Put up loads of arnolds old photos etc. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> wall murals progressing


find those tacky looking esp joe and Arni to be honest very old hat- glad you have got a good response despite the weather.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> find those tacky looking esp joe and Arni to be honest very old hat- glad you have got a good response despite the weather.


Oh, well you can't please everyone:confused1:

For like minded people, having photos & wall paintings of "legends" should emphasize what the gym is about & hopefully inspire.

Impressed with the place now, Marty. Hopefully (if I can shake off my shoulder strain), I can make good progress this year. :thumbup1:

Will be in later today.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> Oh, well you can't please everyone:confused1:
> 
> For like minded people, having photos & wall paintings of "legends" should emphasize what the gym is about & hopefully inspire.
> 
> ...


 Thanks daz, members like yourself are the bedrock of our world gym. As you are aware i put my neck on the line to keep out the element that was intimidating before. All of those who have joined are respectful, and appreciative of our efforts. Had an amazing week, and looking forward to helping members achieve their goals. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> find those tacky looking esp joe and Arni to be honest very old hat- glad you have got a good response despite the weather.


 hi rs, entitled to your opinion, however im old hat myself at 62yrs. So appreciate the massive contribution the legends, have had on bodybuilding even today. To dismiss these guys is a shame, but then again, some people dont think they are part of the ageing process, and have no idea how much they have helped the culture grow. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Inherited a lot of startrac leverage machines, plus a max rack in our world gym. Same as a jones m/c. Takes a bit of getting used to, but very versatile. Started partial dealifts, featured below. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

More pictures of denys world gym. 90 percent of the equipment we have kept in. Built up over 25yrs, updated 3yrs ago, its been gven some tlc, and laid out better. Its an amazing array of machines and free weights. You can handle 200 plus workouts a day, and have had over 70 a day, despite the weather and being closed for a month. An encouraging start, and i am looking forward to giving out a few leg workouts etc and nutrition advice. Problem with a lot of members is a lack of structure and too many isolation exercises. Its back to basics, good technique, less weight and more intensity, will be my direction. My own workouts are during afternoons, and not competing till the europe in july, so i can look after the members needs. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

> Fortunately some of us realise that ''old hat'' works....


Did not say it does not - the mural of joe i mean that was his part of weider logo for decades and on every other page of his silly mag that was a marketing tool for his products- the pic of arnie is so so so common - i personally would have chosen different ones- a little newer possibly more inventive ones.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Been busy doing my 60hrs at the gym. A labour of love at the moment. Making sure everything is functioning ok, and our first 100 members are structured and happy enough to recommend friends and family. Stocking up the shop, steadily with value for money supplements etc. Managing to get some training in, and despite a moderate diet, i am maintaining a reasonable shape. Will put some photos on next week. For those who want to get to the next level, i am giving them a high intensity leg routine, to test their mettle. Advice on diet and supplements, and an assessment of what they need, to advance. Couple of photos of our shop. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

marticus said:


> Inherited a lot of startrac leverage machines, plus a max rack in our world gym. Same as a jones m/c. Takes a bit of getting used to, but very versatile. Started partial dealifts, featured below. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


hey marti i hope you know there is a 200kg weight limit on there!!! I dont want to have to tell you off :lol:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> hey marti i hope you know there is a 200kg weight limit on there!!! I dont want to have to tell you off :lol:


 Thanks for pointing that out, i wont be pushing over that but a few are. its my palace of dreams and a joy to work there. Appreciate your input, and family members. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Been working hard, in my new gym, and running a journal on shows pros. Managing to workout ok most days. Must keep in touch with my competitive side, as its game over. Not competing till july in italy. My diet is ok for now, walking to the gym 40mins total most days. The extra activity is keeping me lean, and quite full. Trying to stay around 14st. Will put some photos on weekend. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Relunctantly putting latest photo on today as promised. Looking light on muscle and bodyfat creeping back. Not much tan left, but nows time to eat better and lose a few pounds. Managing to workout 5 days and kept cardio going, but the gym members are my priority, but better to look the part, its now my job. Having a bit of success with my diet plans, 4 members doing very well, one lost 11lbs. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Look cracking mate, as does your gym


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Will start updating next week got a new training partner, lee. 6ft 3 and 19st. Another monster to create. Sadly my training partner norman seems to have dropped by the wayside in cumbria. Pm me norm. let me sort things for you. After 16 shows last year, taking a back seat this year, will do international over 55s. At almost 63 the over 50s is a tough call. Still can improve, but my members must now come first. By being in shape i find customers believe my methods much more. So many experts out there, but not many will have a six pack at 60 plus, or a symetrical physique. Managing lunges, so may get ripped glutes this year! myb:thumbup1:


----------



## eNORMous (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there pal. Always reading your journal, gets better and better. The gym looks fantastic. Missing training with you buddy, i'm still training like normal,but at the moment i'm in rugby club and sometimes once or twice in new DW gym in carlisle for heavy leg workouts. Haven't strayed away from dieting either, still try and be as strict as i can. Like you always say, ' nutrition is 70%, training is 30%. Currently weighing 17 and a half stone. Not much bodyfat at all with rugby training and i'm on these fat burners called acai berry extreme. seem to be doing the trick, still keeping muscle. hope to see you again buddy sometime.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

eNORMous said:


> Hi there pal. Always reading your journal, gets better and better. The gym looks fantastic. Missing training with you buddy, i'm still training like normal,but at the moment i'm in rugby club and sometimes once or twice in new DW gym in carlisle for heavy leg workouts. Haven't strayed away from dieting either, still try and be as strict as i can. Like you always say, ' nutrition is 70%, training is 30%. Currently weighing 17 and a half stone. Not much bodyfat at all with rugby training and i'm on these fat burners called acai berry extreme. seem to be doing the trick, still keeping muscle. hope to see you again buddy sometime.


 hi norm ring me at gym 0164260660 asap. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

marticus said:


> hi norm ring me at gym 0164260660 asap. myb:thumbup1:


Hi Norm, Marty missed a digit off the phone number. It is 01642-606660. Glad to help:thumbup1:


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking great for 62 and congrats on the gym.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Much as i want to help young guys get results in our world gym, its frustrating listening to the same old questions. Its rarely about diet it usually about drugs. Which ones will cut me up etc. Most of them would have to gain a lot of muscle and lose 2 to 3 stone of fat, to show anything. Yet they think a few sessions in the gym, eating everything and anything combined with anabolics etc, will build them a physique. Such is the lack of mentors and basic education. Our gym is for serious trainers and i try and get the basics right for them. Good form, regular workouts, with decent eating. But when you are reared on fast foods, and a binge drinker, its a nigh on impossible task. Few will succeed, but its my job to convince them, that food is fuel, workouts need intensity, and there is no magic bullet. Excess alcohol is for ordinary joe, an athlete needs control. Makes me laugh when they complain about gym fees, yet think nothing about paying over the odds for a binge weekend that they remember little about. Luckily it always made me ill so i rarely indulged. I used to stay sober and had other healthier vices. Enough griping, will try and give out a few tips shortly on the best way to get lean and stay lean without going too extreme myb:thumbup1: some photos age 18yrs, 31yrs, 42yrs, 62yrs.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Not much activity on the sites at the moment, so i will update when it gets busier. Busy in the world gym, but waiting for the weather improves and moods change. Training ok but its tickover time, till next month when my new diet starts. If anyone wants any info get in touch im happy to help. In my 47th year working out, and still learning. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Martyn,

Could I interview you for my site?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

SuperSwole said:


> Hey Martyn,
> 
> Could I interview you for my site?[/quote Happy to help, if i can. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thought i would put a couple of pics of me winning novice britain 1978 some 32yrs only. Not bad condition all those years ago*.** Just to show one or two doubters, that i have never attained it. myb:thumbup1:*


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi Marty only juist came across this journal and what a awesome journal it is your have fantastic dedication to the sport and can aspire us all.


----------

